# Seg. Especial - Sist. Depressionário «Filipa» 4 Fev/ 7 Fev 2009



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 02:10)

Tópico especial de seguimento da situação meteorológica que afectará o território português nos próximos dias, com a passagem de vários núcleos depressionários e respectivas frentes e instabilidade associada. 

Assim, para o arquipélago dos Açores, são esperados aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas já para o dia de hoje, assim como vento forte a muito forte e com rajadas. Condições essas que se deverão diminuir de intensidade ao longo do dia de amanhã.

Para o arquipélago da Madeira, prevêem-se aguaceiros em especial nas vertentes norte, e vento forte, sendo muito forte e com rajadas nas terras altas que poderão atingir os 110km/h, sendo que estas condições se deverão manter ao longo de todos os dias abrangidos pelo seguimento.

Para o Continente as previsões apontam para períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve acima dos 800/1000m de altitude. E ainda para a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas e granizo.
O vento deverá soprar moderado a forte.

Para todo o território português é esperada forte ondulação marítima.

(Para informações mais detalhadas, consultar a previsão descritiva do IM)


*Pressão Superficie e Geop/Temp aos 500hPa*







*Precipitação*






*Intensidade e direcção do Vento*








*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil  ou outras entidades com essa função.

*Depressão «Filipa»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 02:27)

Na última hora, Santa Maria registou 66,2Km/h de velocidade de vento média.






No Alto Minho, também já houve alguma actividade eléctrica.






Imagens de satélite:


----------



## Turista (4 Fev 2009 às 03:24)

por aqui tudo calmo...
Sigo com uns bem amenos 13,7ºC, 83 HR e 998,4 hPa.

A ver se é a Filipa que traz umas  até aqui...


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2009 às 03:34)

Pelo satélite parece bastante instável a massa de ar que se aproxima







O previsão do Estofex feita já esta madrugada



> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Wed 04 Feb 2009 06:00 to Thu 05 Feb 2009 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Wed 04 Feb 2009 01:05
> Forecaster: PUCIK
> ...


----------



## Loureso (4 Fev 2009 às 04:04)

De: *AnDré* (resumo)
“Tópico especial de seguimento da situação meteorológica que afectará o território português nos próximos dias, com a passagem de vários núcleos depressionários e respectivas frentes e instabilidade associada.
Para o Continente as previsões apontam para períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve acima dos 800/1000m de altitude. E ainda para a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas e granizo.
O vento deverá soprar moderado a forte.”

Há minutos caiu um forte aguaceiro, mas por agora tudo calmo. _“Olá Filipa!!!”_
Temperatura actual: 10 ºC.


----------



## Loureso (4 Fev 2009 às 04:33)

Será que Filipa trará fantásticos efeitos de luz e som aos nossos céus?
O que para alguns é motivo de receio (termo + usado), para mim é motivo de grande excitação por observar momentos de grande beleza!

Tenho imensas saudades disso.

Bom dia!


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 05:04)

Por aqui agora sopra um vento forte, que me acordou e a pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro que me fez registar 3,1mm  o vento sopra com rajadas da ordem dos 40 e 50km/h e parece estar a aumentar  rajada mais alta foi de 50,4km/h W e o vento máximo de 45,7km/h W...a estação está online 

13,1ºC


----------



## Loureso (4 Fev 2009 às 05:25)

Mais uma vez Bom dia

Verifica-se de momento uma maior intensidade do vento_moderado a forte, porém s/chuva.
Animação parece que não vai faltar!

Aqueceu ligeiramente: 12 ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 06:45)

Chove muito forte neste momento com vento forte. A rajada mais alta foi de *66,4km/h W*


----------



## Teles (4 Fev 2009 às 07:27)

Por aqui caiu um bom aguaceiro e parece que vêem lá mais, a temperatura anda na casa dos 9 graus


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 07:30)

Bons Dias!

Noite de Aguaceiros Fortes, tendo acumulado *5,3mm* até ao Momento!

Chuvisca, e tenho 10,8ºC de Temperatura
Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1000 hPa, sendo que já esteve nos 999 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de O (270º), com um Máximo de *58,1 km/h*, pelas 5:54
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC


A Temperatura Mínima foi de *9,1ºC*!


----------



## kikofra (4 Fev 2009 às 07:34)

Aqui às 5 da manhã já chovia forte...

Até agora: Total de Chuva
8,6 mm


----------



## Madragoa (4 Fev 2009 às 07:41)

Ora agora é a Filipa. Bom dia a todos e bons registosSigo pela Madragoa,com Temp.10,7c,vento moderado,com rajadas SW/E, Céu encoberto, Aguaceiros moderados.alguns de Granizo, e a Pressão 999hpa(desceu).e por volta das 5h/6h,ouvi um trovão,mas foi o único.....,até agora...


----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2009 às 07:41)

Bom dia,
Chuva moderada, por vezes forte, vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Fev 2009 às 08:21)

BOM DIA! Por agora tudo calmo, céu nublado mas sem precipitação.  Até às 7h tinha registado 0.5 mm, mas já caiu um aguaceiro moderado/forte que já deve ter contribuido com mais qualquer coisa. Vou esperar por mais, que ainda soube a pouco. Temp. 8°C


----------



## ct5iul (4 Fev 2009 às 08:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia





Hoje às 04:10 o alarme de trovoada disparou acho que por volta das 06h00 ouvi trovoada e caiu granizo mas não tenho bem a certeza pois estava na cama


----------



## storm (4 Fev 2009 às 08:22)

Este ano é um espectáculo, neste momento não chove, mas acabou de dar um trovão que até estremeceu.
Noite de alguma chuva moderada, ja de manhã choveu uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Jodamensil (4 Fev 2009 às 08:27)

Boas pessoal
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Acordei a meio da noite não sei a que horas com uma trovoada enorme 
Fui a janela e cheguei a ver duas. O vento estava bastante forte também.
Agora não há vento nem chuva.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (4 Fev 2009 às 08:32)

temperatura actual 1,1º


está a cair agua neve e o vento e moderado ..

bom dia 
miguel moura


----------



## storm (4 Fev 2009 às 08:43)

Mais um trovão, que brutalidade até estremece


----------



## karkov (4 Fev 2009 às 08:45)

bom dia
aqui por Guimarães acabou de cair um granizo forte "tocado" a vento!!


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia aqui a norte do Porto a electricidade falhou duas vezes há cerca de 5 minutos e agora ouvi um trovão. Também tem chovido um pouco


----------



## storm (4 Fev 2009 às 08:50)

Neste momento chuva moderada, vento fraco e trovoada


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia, estavam 8,5º na Foz do Douro, agora 7º em Rio Tinto (meu local de trabalho).

  As nuvens correm céleres, tanto está a chover como aparecem abertas. Típico tempo de instabilidade atmosférica


----------



## Silknet (4 Fev 2009 às 08:52)

Viseu diz bom dia a todos e reporta chuva moderada com 5ºC de temperatura externa!


Silknet


----------



## DMartins (4 Fev 2009 às 08:54)

karkov disse:


> bom dia
> aqui por Guimarães acabou de caiu um granizo forte "tocado" a vento!!



Confirmo!


----------



## Peixoto (4 Fev 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia.

Por volta das 8H., na A24, junto a Bigorne (1000 metros de altitude), a temperatura estava nos 0ºC e a precipitação era de chuva-neve (por vezes mais neve do que chuva). Não era suficientemente consistente para pegar no solo. O vento era forte...

Até logo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 09:01)

Jodamensil disse:


> Acordei a meio da noite nao seia que horas com uma trovoada enorme
> Fui a janela e cheguei a ver duas. O vento estava bastante forte também



Sim, eu também!
Eram 6:06. Até saltei da cama.
A chuva é que não foi muita aqui. Só acumulei até ao momento 2,6mm.

-------------------

Nos Açores o vento sopra muito, muito forte.
Com Santa Maria a chegar na última hora aos *82,4Km/h* de velocidade média de vento.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Fev 2009 às 09:09)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia 

bem parece que a "Filipa" ja fez estragos: uma embarcação de recreio foi arrastada durante a noite pelo rio Guadiana devido ao mau tempo o video em http://ww1.rtp.pt/wportal/acessibil...02-03&fic=telej_2_03022009&peca=2&tvprog=1103


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia!!
Como eu durmo que nem uma pedra, não dei conta de nada, mas a minha "patroa" disse-me que esta noite cairam aguaceiros muito fortes e que ouviu pelo menos um trovão...
Mas ainda assim acordei com o barulho da chuva, pelas 7h00.
De momento não chove, mas a qualquer momento há-de cair.
A temperatura segue nuns frescos 12ºC, após uma mínima de 10.6ºC.
A pressão está de novo abaixo da marca psicológica dos 1000hpa, situando-se nos 998hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 09:22)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta noite foi de chuva por vezes forte e o vento também, mas trovoadas é que nada, por agora sigo com 10.5ºC, céu nublado e pressão de 1003hPa.

PS: muito bem vinda " Filipa" espero que tragas muita acção para estas bandas.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também chove com alguma intensidade, pelo menos desde as 08:45h. Antes disso não dei por nada. A frente deverá estar a passar por aqui agora mesmo.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 09:37)

Ora mais uma menina a fazer a sua entrada em grande!

Por Coimbra noite de chuva por vezes forte e algum vento. Pela manhã o céu permanece muito nublado. Pressão em 995hPa.


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

Só vos digo: IMPRESSIONANTE!

Vento como há muito não via, cortinas de chuva que mais pareceram cataratas e até algum granizo! E não é exagero, é o mais aproximado que consigo para descrever o que por aqui se abateu por volta das 9h! 
Deve ser algo do género que muitos, da zona de Lisboa e Setúbal, descreveram com a "Érica".
Mais logo coloco algumas imagens que tirei, infelizmente com o telemóvel, que era o único meio que tinha à mão!

A imagem do radar fala por si 







E continua, agora mais moderado.

Que pena não estar o IM a debitar dados da EMA de Elvas , gostaria de saber a velocidade do vento e a quantidade de precipitação. Enfim é o que temos...

A temperatura está nos 7,5ºC.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## mocha (4 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

Ora bem quem se segue?  por aqui choveu bem as 6.15 da matina, até acordei com a chuva a cair nas telhas fazia cá um estrondo , agora céu muito nublado, vento moderado, sigo com 11ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

Por aqui e até ao momento , muita parra , pouca uva.
O último aguaceiro às 08 h até prometia






[/URL][/IMG]

mas apenas rendeu 0.7 mm.
A adicionar a outro aguaceiro por volta das 06 h com 0.5 mm
temos uns míseros 1,2 mm.
Mas às 03 ouviram-se alguns trovões.
O melhor da Filipa estará obviamente para vir.
Pelo menos por aqui...


----------



## York (4 Fev 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Por aqui céu muito nublado com umas abertas.
Temperatura 10,3 ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2009 às 09:55)

actioman disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Só vos digo: IMPRESSIONANTE!
> 
> ...



Por aqui em tudo semelhante. Durante uma hora foi a dar-lhe bem. Subi aos 720m aproximadamente e caía água gelada. Desconfio que em S.Mamede deve estar bem melhor. Não se via nada a mais de 20 metros.


----------



## Henrique (4 Fev 2009 às 09:57)

Ainda não dei conta de nenhum trovão por estes lados.
O vento vai soprando forte, as nuvens explodem tudo quanto é lado. Trovões nada, apenas uma chuvada.
Sigo com 11.6ºC e 79% RH.
A tarde vai ser porreira!


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2009 às 10:11)

Aqui caiu muito granizo por volta das 6 horas
da manhã, que fez os alarmes dos carros 
disparar. Ouvi ainda alguns trovões ao longe.


----------



## Tyna (4 Fev 2009 às 10:25)

E eu que só dei por chover 

Se houve trovoada não ouvi 

E ainda por cima estou a trabalhar numa cave, sem janelas, onde nem se sabe se é dia se é noite


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 10:27)

Boas

A noite foi de muito vento acompanhado de chuva forte. Uma verdadeira noite de temporal que me fez acordar várias vezes com o barulho do vento.

O vento agora está forte e o céu muito nublado. Não chove, mas ameaça.


----------



## Henrique (4 Fev 2009 às 10:31)

Caiu agora aguaceiro com granizo acompanhado de trovoada. Fez baixar a temperatura em -1.0ºC, pequena mudança.
Temp: 10.6ºC
RH: 76%


----------



## mocha (4 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

espero que venha para cá


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui ventania..., ou seja, vento forte e períodos de chuva!

A chegar a linha instavel da frente... visivel no Radar, e parece virr com alguma força!

Vamos ver no que dá!


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Fev 2009 às 10:43)

Bem depois da chuva das 7e30 da manhã que prometia um dia em cheio, nunca mais chuveu nada de significativo. O céu continua nublado mas nao parece querer chuver.  O vento sopra fraco e por vezes moderado. Será que não vem chuva para aqui???


----------



## Met (4 Fev 2009 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Por Loures de madrugada ouvi chover forte e alguns trovões! 
Não sei que horas eram!

Por Cascais, passei há pouco junto à boca do inferno e há ondulação forte. O mar está com uma cor estranha. Agora vamos tendo umas abertas por aqui intervaladas por aguaceiros!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2009 às 10:54)

Aí está ela com força... até faz fumo no chão ao cair...

Vento forte com boas rajadas


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 10:56)

Há bocado caiu um aguaceiro fraco. Agora o céu está pouco nublado. Pressão: 998 mb.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2009 às 11:06)

Boas, e viva a Filipa uma mulher que vem mostrar o que é uma trovoada  e  vai chovendo as trovoadas vem aproximando-se e sigo com 2 mm . Finalmente desde de 29 de Setembro nunca mais tinha ouvido trovoadas e faz mais um cabumm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2009 às 11:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, e viva a Filipa uma mulher que vem mostrar o que é uma trovoada  e  vai chovendo as trovoadas vem aproximando-se e sigo com 2 mm . Finalmente desde de 29 de Setembro nunca mais tinha ouvido trovoadas e faz mais um cabumm



Está a trovejar aí em olhao??

É que se nota muito escuro aproximar-se vindo daí...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2009 às 11:10)

]ToRnAdO[;123970 disse:
			
		

> Esta a trovejar ai em olhao??
> 
> É que se nota muito escuro aproximar-se vindo dai...



Neste momento, chove umas pingas e vai trovejando, pena ser mais no mar


----------



## Gongas (4 Fev 2009 às 11:10)

Aqui chuva alternando com uma pequena aberta neste momento. Para já nem trovoada nem granizo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2009 às 11:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, chove umas pingas e vai trovejando, pena ser mais no mar



Aqui como as nuvens estão a vir de SW pode ser que entre nesta zona mais em terra...


----------



## FilipaP (4 Fev 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia a todos!

Aproveitei o facto deste sistema depressionário ter o meu nome para me inscrever no fórum, que já acompanho há algum tempo.

Em Carnide, por volta das 6h ouvi 3 trovões e outro mais longe, mas depois mais nada.
Esta manhã entretanto 2 aguaceiros bastante fortes, mas agora está bastante sol.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 11:20)

Muito bem vinda FilipaP!

Por Coimbra neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito carregado, mas não chove por enquanto...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2009 às 11:20)

Bom dia
Pelas 8:30 já tinha registado 13.4mm desde as 00h, nada mau Filipa
Rajada max. 51.2km/h
À 10 minutos caiu um aguaceiro e pelo barulho que fez parecia granizo, mas não tive oportunidade de confirmar.


----------



## flunitrazepam (4 Fev 2009 às 11:23)

Bom dia a todos

bem vinda FilipaP

Aqui por Aveiro vão caindo uns aguaceiros fortes. Depois espreita um raio de sol depois outro aguaceiro forte.
As terras mais baixas estão a ficar bem alagadas.


----------



## telegram (4 Fev 2009 às 11:25)

vitamos disse:


> Muito bem vinda FilipaP!
> 
> Por Coimbra neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito carregado, mas não chove por enquanto...



Acho que ouvi trovejar. também vejo o céu muito carregado.


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2009 às 11:38)

As nuvens estão bem negras para o lado de Coimbra, mas aqui ainda não ouvi trovões


----------



## Estela (4 Fev 2009 às 11:39)

boas 
Neste momento está a cair chuva torrecialmente.


----------



## telegram (4 Fev 2009 às 11:42)

Lousano disse:


> As nuvens estão bem negras para o lado de Coimbra, mas aqui ainda não ouvi trovões



Provavelmente foi impressão minha. não voltei a ouvir.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2009 às 11:43)

Vem aí algo de interessanto para a zona Norte


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 11:45)

Chuva forte e vento forte neste momento. 

Estava tudo muito calmo, em menos de um segundo levanta-se uma ventania e começa a caír uma chuvada...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2009 às 11:47)

VRSA

Por aqui o vento amainou e estou com belas abertas...

Trovoada nem vê-la...


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 11:48)

jpmartins disse:


> Vem aí algo de interessanto para a zona Norte



Tenho estado a  reparar na movimentação dessa mancha nebulosa desde a manhã. E se no início me parecia inofensiva e a quebrar um fluxo de SW que me parecia bem mais instável, agora já me dá a sensação de poder trazer alguma convectividade associada... Mas ainda tenho dúvidas


----------



## granizus (4 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia a todos,

Hoje de manhã no trajecto de Oeiras para Lisboa apanhei chuva forte e umas (poucas) pedras de granizo. Entretanto apareceram umas abertas, espreitou o sol, mas já está de novo a cobrir 

Aqui estão agora 12,7º. Esta manhã sei que houve trovoada (foi o que me disseram a minha mulher e os meus filhos) mas não deve ter sido nada de especial, senão o mais novo vinha acordava-se com medo e a mais velha acordava-me para irmos para a janela


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 11:56)

Lightning disse:


> Chuva FORTE e vento FORTE neste momento.
> 
> Estava tudo muito calmo, EM MENOS DE UM SEGUNDO levanta-se uma ventania e começa a caír uma chuvada...



Mais instabilidade que isto é difícil. Tão depressa brilha o sol, como em menos de nada, cai um aguaceiro muito forte, que rapidamente se dissipa, brilhando o sol novamente...
Belas frentes frias...
Temperatura nos 13.3ºC e pressão nos 999hpa.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 12:03)

Por aqui tem passado tudo ao lado...
Vou com 3,7mm acumulados desde as 0h.
A temperatura está nos 11,3ºC e o vento sopra forte de OSO.

--------

Entretanto a cota de neve tem vindo a descer na última hora.

Trancoso registou há pouco a mínima do dia: 1,8ºC
Manteigas: 3,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 12:08)

Boas tardes!

Por cá, alguns aguaceiros moderados, e nada de mais. No entanto, tenho *7,3mm* acumulados desde as 00h, tendo 5,3mm sido acumulados entre as 3h e as 6h!

A temperatura encontra-se nos 11,0ºC, e o vento sopra moderado, nos 23,4 km/h de O (270º), alcançando os 50 km/h com alguma frequência!

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1000 hPa
Ponto de orvalho nos 5,5ºC

Bastantes Cumulus Congestus, especialmente a NO


----------



## Rog (4 Fev 2009 às 12:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros
desde as 0h: 2,8mm
o vento está moderado a forte, rajada máxima de 52km/h
Temperatura mínima 10,4ºC

Neste momento:
11,9ºC
velocidade média do vento: 18km/h
UV 2
85%HR
1012hpa


Imagem de satélite:




Perto da ilha já ocorreram trovoadas


----------



## trepkos (4 Fev 2009 às 12:21)

A filipa deixou aqui agora uma enorme chuvada com granizo que durou 10 minutos e encheu tudo de água 

Que belo inverno este, depois de anos de seca, agora só faltam as trovoadas, que venham mais destes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2009 às 12:30)

Bons tardespor aqui acordei com muita chuva e vento de manhã e têm caido sem parar,desde as 12h começou abrir.

Neste momento o sol vai espreitando por entres as nuvens com vento moderado de sul.

Dados actuais 8.4ºc pressão 997.6hpa e 89%hr e 9.0mm.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

Há pouco um forte aguaceiro por aqui. Agora tudo muito mais calmo e céu já com generosas abertas... até ver.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

Aqui a Filipa parou para almoçar.
Céu com boas abertas, onde vai espreitando o sol, coisa rara ultimamente.
A temperatura está nos 13.5ºC e a pressão nos 999hpa.
O vento, esse, vai soprando moderado.


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Tudo bem mais calmo agora. Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.

Mas isto não significa que daqui a pouco não se volte a transformar tudo de novo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento o céu está com boas abertas, o vento sopra fraco de SW e estão 14.9ºC. De referir que esta manhã foi marcada pelos aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## olheiro (4 Fev 2009 às 13:03)

Aguaceiros fortes pela manhã com algum (pouco) granizo à mistura e rajadas de vento moderadas/fortes. Desde as 12 horas não caíu mais água.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Fev 2009 às 13:10)

Boa tarde a todos e cá estamos para fazer mais um seguimento de mais uma depressão, desta feita a Filipa. Por aqui choveu com intensidade durante a noite mas agora está calmo. Logo ja indico os dados de precipitação. Até logo.

Dados há pouco:

998.6 hPa
71%
15.2ºC

A precipitação às 8:05 era de 13.2 mm acumulados desde as 8:05 do dia anterior.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 13:11)

Se não tivesse visto praticamente todo o mau tempo desta madrugada agora iria perguntar onde está o mau tempo de hoje  aqui esta manhã apenas um aguaceiro fraco que não durou mais de 2 minutos, de resto apenas sol  Olhando para o satélite posso dizer que já vi esta manhã o panorama mais simpático para a tarde!! mas pronto localmente vai se ver alguns aguaceiros fortes com trovoada...

Agora o sol brilha a temperatura é de 12,4ºC e o vento moderado a rajada máxima na última hora foi de 49,5km/h NW e o máximo até agora foi de 66,4km/h no pico da frente pelas 6:39  desde as 00h acumulei 9,4mm


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 13:22)

Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirroestratus, sendo que, lá ao fundo, vêm-se alguns Cumulunimbus!

Humidade nos 60%
Pressão a 999 hPa
Vento a *47,2 km/h* de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,3ºC


----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2009 às 13:38)

Neste momento em Oliveira do Hospital aguaceiros fortes acompanhados por vento também forte.


----------



## flunitrazepam (4 Fev 2009 às 13:52)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo 
e agora mais umas abertas... esta Filipa...  hehe


----------



## granizus (4 Fev 2009 às 13:58)

Neste momento Sol, mais Sol e uma temperatura de 13,7, sempre a subir


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2009 às 14:00)

Tem-se formado algumas células interessantes no centro/norte. Por aqui tudo tranquilo.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2009 às 14:02)

E enquanto por aqui vai escurecendo e a julgar pelo satélite não será só um aguaceiro isolado que estará a caminho mas sim um hipotético período de chuva moderada a forte ,até agora tem sido impressionante:
Passa tudo ao lado.
Aliás esta afirmação será  corroborada se olharmos para as precipitações registadas na rede do Im nas últimas 24 horas ( 12 às 12)







[/URL][/IMG]

P.Rubras ocupa o lugar menos chuvoso com apenas 8 mm.
Talvez a tarde venha repor  "Justiça" .
Veremos.


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade. As estradas para o Maciço Central estão encerradas, visto que continua a nevar acima dos 1000 metros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

Boas, por aqui vamos com algumas abertas mas o vento sopra forte de SW/S.

Dados actuais 10.0ºc pressão 996.8hpa e 70%hr.

Até logo.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

Aqui em lisboa vento moderado a forte e aguaceiros que de manhã foram fortes parece que haverá animação principalmente no norte e litoral centro até domingo


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

Vão caindo aguaceiros a espaços. Estes têm sido bastante intensos, mas breves.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Neste momento tenho *12,1ºC*, e o céu encobriu, devido à passagem de uma pequena célula, a NO!

Humidade nos 61%
Pressão a 999 hPa
Vento a 28,7 km/h de O (270º), com uma média de 25,6 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Aqui em Rio Tinto o vento aumentou de intensidade e depois de uma manhã relativamente tranquila, as nuvens que estão a chegar parecem ameaçadoras...


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

De volta, a _Vila Nova de Gaia_

Céu nublado e vento moderado

Temp: *12,9ºC*
Pressão: *991,4hPa*

Enquanto, fiz o trajecto de comboio Oriente-Gaia
Vi, campos inundados, ribeiras a transbordar e mar revoltado


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 14:30)

Esta Filipa sofre da doença biploar...
Agora está na fase solarenga, daqui a nada dá-lhe a travadinha, e tomá lá disto.
Mais a sério, o Sol tem-se mantido a descoberto, a temperatura subido (mas não muito), a pressão e o vento mantém-se constantes.
14.1ºC e 999hpa.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

Um breve aguaceiro de granizo terminou neste momento. o céu mantém-se muito nublado e ameaçador!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (4 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

Boa tarde pessoal, aqui por Coimbra na zona da Universidade a Filipa traz chuva misturada com granizo. Trovoada é que nada... É pena.
Cumprimentos


----------



## vegastar (4 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

Aqui na Trofa está a cair um forte aguaceiro de granizo, com trovoada à mistura. Já registei uma rajada de 56km/h.


----------



## granizus (4 Fev 2009 às 14:42)

Alguém me pode dizer se ainda se espera alguma animação para hoje?


----------



## DMartins (4 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

Trovão, e grande granizada a chegar.
Em Famalicão e arredores deve estar a caír largo...


----------



## Gongas (4 Fev 2009 às 14:51)

vitamos disse:


> Um breve aguaceiro de granizo terminou neste momento. o céu mantém-se muito nublado e ameaçador!



Confirmo Vitamos, o granizo caiu bem, pena que misturado com a chuva. sempre que cai um aguaceiro sente-se mais frio.


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 14:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> Esta Filipa sofre da doença biploar...
> Agora está na fase solarenga, daqui a nada dá-lhe a travadinha, e tomá lá disto.
> Mais a sério, o Sol tem-se mantido a descoberto, a temperatura subido (mas não muito), a pressão e o vento mantém-se constantes.
> 14.1ºC e 999hpa.



Era meio-dia e tal quando caiu granizo aqui. Desde aí nunca choveu mais até agora.


----------



## Perfect Storm (4 Fev 2009 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!!

O que é que vem a caminho? Talvez bastante precipitação





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hazores (4 Fev 2009 às 14:55)

esta filipa é ruim!

deixa passar o sol lá de vez em quando mas quando chove, cuidado com ela, é cada aguaceiro de forte.

o vento aqui é que é uma constante sempre a soprar com muita intensidade durante a madruga de hoje o vento era tão forte que parecia que a casa ia voar, penso que por aqui, em termos de vento de NW, a filipa bateu a érica e a dina.


----------



## DMartins (4 Fev 2009 às 14:55)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> 
> O que é que vem a caminho? Talvez bastante precipitação
> 
> ...



Chuva e trovoada. Vou desligar o PC.


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 14:59)

DMartins disse:


> Chuva e trovoada. Vou desligar o PC.



Achas que chega cá? 

Parece que vai "varrer" de Norte para Sul, se continuar com a mesma movimentação.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

DMartins disse:


> Chuva e trovoada. Vou desligar o PC.



Esta frase respondeu claramente à dúvida do *Perfect Storm*... Já de manhã o *jpmartins* chamava  a atenção para essa mancha... Pelos vistos está bastante activa neste contacto que já está a ter com o Norte!


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2009 às 15:01)

Boas

Depois de uma noite e manhã chuvosas, agora o sol brilha, mas não deve ser por muito tempo

Estão 12.1ºC
Já acumulou 8.6mm
62.4mm este mês


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2009 às 15:01)

os meus irmãos disseram-me que houve queda de granizo durante a manhã aqui no Cartaxo. Sei que em Lisboa choveu bem por volta das 10:30. De salientar as rajadas de vento que se fazem sentir de vez em quando...outra nota, vejo a Sul uma pequena célula, talvez haja animação neste momento para os lados de Lisboa.


----------



## sandra santos (4 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

por aqui uma bela chuvada desde as .30,fui levar a miúda a escola e fiquei encharcada,voltei para ir para o trabalho novamente do mesmo,desde que cheguei ao trabalho parou de chover,mas sempre ameaçador,ainda pensei que viria algumas trevoadasmas nada de nada,o escuro ameaçador rodou toda para a zona de Albufeira aqui nada,agora está um ventinho de 32 km por hora... mas nada de mais com abertas,estou com 15 graus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

Noite e manhã de chuva e vento, tendo-se acumulado *8,0 mm* de precipitação.
Agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, embora com algumas abertas, e continua o vento forte, muitas vezes acima dos 40 km/h.

Temperatura nos *13,4 ºC* e pressão a cair para os *996,5 hPa*.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo que vez descer as temperaturas ate aos *11,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5mm*


----------



## Hazores (4 Fev 2009 às 15:06)

Coloco aqui os dados relativos à intensidade do vento e à ondulação na ilha Terceira (Praia da Vitória)
gráfico 1 último registo






gráfico 2






como podem verificar no gráfico 2 existiram ondas que atingiram os 12m 


quanto ao vento 






atingiu quase os 90 Km/h como rajada máxima, mas sopra com uma média de 40 Km/h


----------



## DMartins (4 Fev 2009 às 15:11)

Bem, é cada mancha escura que passa aqui por cima...
A última trouxe uma boa granizada, e boas trovoadas....


----------



## psm (4 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

Neste momento está céu pouco nublado com sol com vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## brandas (4 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

Bem, aqui por Bracara é uma ventania e uma granizada a sério!!!!!

Sigo com 8ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2009 às 15:17)

Depois de uma manhã de alguma nebulosidade, a tarde tem sido totalmente instável com aguaceiros quase de 5 em 5 minutos.

Aquando de aguaceiros mais fortes (alguns com granizo), o vento torna-se muito forte e a temperatura desce vertiginosamente.


----------



## cardu (4 Fev 2009 às 15:20)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> 
> O que é que vem a caminho? Talvez bastante precipitação
> 
> ...



Será que vai atingir lisboa em cheio lá para a noite??


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Fev 2009 às 15:20)

por aqui, acaba de cair uma violenta granizada, acompanhada de um vendaval e de um valente trovão. Começo a gostar da FILIPA. Agora só falta mesmo a confirmação de neve para 6ª feira a altitudes relativamente baixas. Pode ser que cá nos toque outra vez!


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Fev 2009 às 15:22)

UPS....Mais um


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2009 às 15:25)

Por aqui céu carregado...algumas chuvadas de vez em quando...

temperatura nos *7.1ºC*


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2009 às 15:25)

acabou de cair granizo aqui!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2009 às 15:25)

Por aqui tarde de aguaceiros moderados e vento muito forte. Já caíram também aguaceiros de granizo


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Fev 2009 às 15:35)

Boa tarde!

Por aquí a Filipa já deixou bastante chuva, com aguaceiros da parte da manhã bastante fortes.

Sigo agora com 13.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2009 às 15:37)

Por aqui aproxima-se muito escuro vindo do mar, já vi 2 clarões e ouvi trovões! Grande chuvada que vem aí! Vento WSW 45 km /h rajada máxima 62 km/h!


----------



## rogers (4 Fev 2009 às 15:40)

Em Paços caiu à pouco mais de 30 minutos atrás uma valente granizada acompanhada de vento forte e trovoada.


----------



## Rog (4 Fev 2009 às 15:42)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira acaba de cair granizo acompanhado de forte trovoada. A temperatura desce aos 8,9ºC
7,8mm
1011hpa
91%HR

Linha de instabilidade que cruzou a ilha


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 15:58)

Bem, que escuridão 

Chuva moderada acompanhada de vento moderado

A temperatura deu um mergulho dos 12,9ºC para os *8,5ºC* actuais


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Fev 2009 às 16:04)

Por aquí a temperatura desce e encontro-me com 12.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

Temperatura nos *12,2 ºC* e a descer sucessivamente, vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 16:10)

Por aqui vão caindo aguaceiros de vez em quando...
Trovoada é que ainda nada...
12.6ºC após uma máxima de 14.8ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Fev 2009 às 16:12)

rogers disse:


> Em Paços Caiu a pouco mais de 30min. atrás uma valente granizada acompanhada de vento forte e trovoada.



Confirmo! 
Isto vai bonito, vai... Ainda por cima, a sensação térmica é incrivelmente condicionante da nossa rotina...Não se sai à rua sem usar luvas e muito menos sem usar cachecol... Preciso mais do cachecol do que quando passou o "Boris", o último a deixar neve por estes lados... Este vento moderado-forte associado a temperatura de 6,0ºC gela-nos os ossos... 
Aí vem o granizo novamente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui à pouco caiu granizo mas foi por pouco tempo.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2009 às 16:16)

Por aqui céu com boas abertas, com o sol a fazer-se mostrar e a aquecer a temperatura!!! Depois da passagem da frente e dos aguaceiros da manhã, não parece vislumbrar-se mais nada até ao final do dia, pelo menos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 16:17)

Continua a descida, agora com *11,7 ºC*.


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2009 às 16:20)

Boas

Depois de uma chuvada torrencial. que durou uns 10 minutos, agora sol 

Estão 9.8ºC
12.6 mm hoje


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 16:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vão caindo aguaceiros de vez em quando...
> Trovoada é que ainda nada...
> 12.6ºC após uma máxima de 14.8ºC



Vai à janela e olha para cima de Corroios... 

Metade negro metade limpo. Vento fraco. Começam a caír as primeiras pingas.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Fev 2009 às 16:24)

Aquí formou-se agora um bonito arco iris!


----------



## Teles (4 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

Por aqui os arco-íris são uma constante hoje


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 16:32)

Arco-íris x3, também aqui se formou um. Chove fraco.


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Confirmo!
> Isto vai bonito, vai... Ainda por cima, a sensação térmica é incrivelmente condicionante da nossa rotina...Não se sai à rua sem usar luvas e muito menos sem usar cachecol... Preciso mais do cachecol do que quando passou o "Boris", o último a deixar neve por estes lados... Este vento moderado-forte associado a temperatura de 6,0ºC gela-nos os ossos...
> Aí vem o granizo novamente.




Sem dúvida. Sensação térmica incrivelmente baixa. Bem mais baixa que das últimas vezes que fui ver neve a Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro.


----------



## ppereira (4 Fev 2009 às 16:40)

Minho disse:


> Sem dúvida. Sensação térmica incrivelmente baixa. Bem mais baixa que das últimas vezes que fui ver neve a Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro.



na terra do meu pai sempre se disse "o que tapa o calor tapa o frio".
ali ninguém quer saber da sensação térmica para nada 
no entanto, estou aqui em Lisboa a trabalhar junto a um aquecedor


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Nem sei que diga. Por aqui os aguaceiros passam todos ao lado. Impressionante! Até enerva. A única coisa de bom é os arco-iris que se formam.  Desde as 7h30 que só vejo umas pinguitas. Temp. 10°C


----------



## tclor (4 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Tempo de aguaceiros por aqui.

Máx.: 5,1º
Mín.: 2,9º
Chuva:12,2mm


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Minho disse:


> Sem dúvida. Sensação térmica incrivelmente baixa. Bem mais baixa que das últimas vezes que fui ver neve a Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro.



 Um dia hei-de ter uma casa nessa região... Talvez Cubalhão, para não ser a altitudes tão altas ao ponto de não poder sair de casa! 
Este inverno tem sido abençoado... o número de nevões em Castro Laboreiro já deve ir no 10 ou 11º...não?!... Pensar eu nos Invernos anteriores em que neve só mesmo nos 1000metros de Castro Laboreiro e mesmo assim acumulação valente era só em Portos (1300m)...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 16:42)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.
T.Actual: 11.4ºC
Pressão.Actual:1002hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 16:44)

Granizo


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2009 às 16:44)

Violenta trovoada e violento aguaceiro de granizo...incrívelll...
verdadeiramente bíblico. abranda agora depois de 3, 4 minutos dantescos.
espectacular...
ainda relâmpagos com a frequência de 30 segundos


----------



## ferreirinha47 (4 Fev 2009 às 16:49)

aqui pelo Lis tirando um aguacerio de 5 minutos Às 09h30, nada mais especial
será que ainda posso esperar animação ao menos um trovãosito?


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

Também quero granizo e trovoadas. 

O Norte neste momento está a levar com a festa toda..


----------



## trepkos (4 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> Violenta trovoada e violento aguaceiro de granizo...incrívelll...
> verdadeiramente bíblico. abranda agora depois de 3, 4 minutos dantescos.
> espectacular...
> ainda relâmpagos com a frequência de 30 segundos



Não sei porque raio troveja em todo o lado e aqui não, outra vez foi no algarve, agora no porto


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

vem para aqui um bela célula


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

Sigo agora com 11.5ºC e um possível aguaceiro a aproximar-se!


----------



## trepkos (4 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

Por aqui está um sol fantástico, apesar da sensação térmica ser muito baixa, já perdi as esperanças todas de uma trovoadazinha...


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Um dia hei-de ter uma casa nessa região... Talvez Cubalhão, para não ser a altitudes tão altas ao ponto de não poder sair de casa!
> Este inverno tem sido abençoado... o número de nevões em Castro Laboreiro já deve ir no 10 ou 11º...não?!... Pensar eu nos Invernos anteriores em que neve só mesmo nos 1000metros de Castro Laboreiro e mesmo assim acumulação valente era só em Portos (1300m)...



Nem me fales... quantas saídas frustradas para Castro eu tive no ano passado, foi só gastar gasóleo...

Neste momento por Melgaço, 6.5ºC , 15 mm de precipitação. A cota de neve deve estar a baixar novamente para os 900 metros. A partir desta madrugada vamos ser imersos em isotérmicas negativas até Domingo.


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

olha ela a chegar





vamos la ver se não é mais "ameaça" do que outra coisa


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2009 às 16:55)

nimboestrato disse:


> Violenta trovoada e violento aguaceiro de granizo...incrívelll...
> verdadeiramente bíblico. abranda agora depois de 3, 4 minutos dantescos.
> espectacular...
> ainda relâmpagos com a frequência de 30 segundos



Por Braga...
aproxima-se agora rapidamente de Oeste uma massa nebulosa escurissima.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 16:58)

Granizo e chuva forte
Vento moderado

Temp: *8,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 17:02)

Tenho uma célula a crescer a oeste de mim   está a escurecer bastante


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2009 às 17:05)

bem disse que era mais "ameaça" que outra coisa...apenas deixou um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Fev 2009 às 17:11)

por aqui cai granizo há 10 minutos, acompanhado de trovoada e muito vento. O frio, esse começa a ser insuportável!


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 17:16)

Agora: chuva fraca, sol e arco-íris, o segundo de hoje.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Fev 2009 às 17:16)

tugaafonso disse:


> por aqui cai granizo há 10 minutos, acompanhado de trovoada e muito vento. O frio, esse começa a ser insuportável!



nem digas nada... Acho que não rapo assim tanto frio desde as noites de oito graus negativos entre 6-11 de Janeiro... E mesmo assim... ... fico com dúvidas... 
Acho que realmente a grande novidade que traz o "Filipa" é mesmo a sensação térmica baixíssima...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Chove bem e  a temperatura cai para os 9,8ºC que com o vento provoca um windchill


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Por aqui continua a chuva 

temperatura de *7.9ºC*...espero que comesse a descer


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Fev 2009 às 17:21)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> nem digas nada... Acho que não rapo assim tanto frio desde as noites de oito graus negativos entre 6-11 de Janeiro... E mesmo assim... ... fico com dúvidas...
> Acho que realmente a grande novidade que traz o "Filipa" é mesmo a sensação térmica baixíssima...



Assino por baixo.

A ver vamos se os próximos dias nos voltam a presentear com neve. Estou com alguma esperança. Se caír em Lousada, em Paços é certinho que o mesmo aconteça!!!!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Fev 2009 às 17:24)

tugaafonso disse:


> Assino por baixo.
> 
> A ver vamos se os próximos dias nos voltam a presentear com neve. Estou com alguma esperança. Se caír em Lousada, em Paços é certinho que o mesmo aconteça!!!!!



Seria a quinta vez em Paços neste inverno.... parece-me demasiado bom para este Inverno já muito generoso...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Cai granizo mas muito pequeno


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Seria a quinta vez em Paços neste inverno.... parece-me demasiado bom para este Inverno já muito generoso...




O que é bom nunca é demais


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 17:31)

O céu hoje está muito bom para fotografar, vêem-se nuvens de quase todos os feitios, cores e formas. Já fotografei algumas, e ficaram espectaculares.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 17:33)

Só este aguaceiro rendeu 2,2mm e a temperatura desceu para os 9,5ºC o granizo caia misturado com muita chuva o vento continua moderado a forte a rajada máxima antes do aguaceiro foi de 51,3km/h e o windchill mínimo de 5,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 17:38)

Recomeçou a chuva fraca 
Temperatura de *8,6ºC*
Pressão: *989,9hPa*
Precipitação acumulada: *2,0mm*

Granizo de à pouco:


----------



## flunitrazepam (4 Fev 2009 às 17:43)

depois de mais uns aguaceiros durante a tarde, eis que cai mais um acompanhado de granizo


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

O que é que podemos esperar para esta noite? 

É que já está a começar a anoitecer, e ainda vejo tanta acção no mar a vir para cá...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (4 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

bem por aqui aguaceiros e alguma trovoada mas distante ainda não está como gosto.
será que para a noite vamos ter mais?


----------



## ct5iul (4 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE







VEM AI MAIS ANIMAÇÃO


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

Hoje, nao houve trovoada aqui, mas ouvia-se às vezes os trovões, estiveram perto.. Fica para a proxima :rolle:

Temp: *9,1ºC*


----------



## kikofra (4 Fev 2009 às 17:56)

ct5iul disse:


> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> BOA TARDE
> 
> 
> ...


isso trás trovoada?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 17:57)

Caiu mais um pequeno aguaceiro.
Acumulados *8,2 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 17:58)

Chuva moderada neste momento acompanhada de algum vento. Como já foi referido por vários membros, a sensação de frio é muito grande


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 18:00)

Chove forte agora, mas desconfio que dure pouco tempo.


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2009 às 18:01)

Céu muito escuro e aguaceiros fortes com vento moderado.
Temperatura nos 9º


----------



## granizus (4 Fev 2009 às 18:08)

Por aqui pelo centro de Lisboa escureceu de repente. Pode ser que caia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 18:09)

O último aguaceiro rendeu *0,8 mm*.
A temperatura desceu para os *10,2 ºC*.


----------



## Kaparoger (4 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

Neste momento estão 5ºc e depois de vários minutos a cair granizo está  tudo calmo...aparentemente!!


----------



## Gongas (4 Fev 2009 às 18:14)

Céu bastante escuro por aqui, à pouco mais um bocado de granizo, bem hoje só falta mesmo a trovoada; a sensação de frio é elevada.


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2009 às 18:14)

Por Rio Tinto recomeçou o granizo e as nuvens são compactas e bem escuras. A noite promete...


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2009 às 18:15)

Chuva e vento por aqui com um valor de 4,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2009 às 18:15)

Formou-se por aqui uma bigorna há minha frente


----------



## Gongas (4 Fev 2009 às 18:15)

Kaparoger disse:


> Neste momento estão 5ºc e depois de vários minutos a cair granizo está  tudo calmo...aparentemente!!



Uma pergunta, o Roxo fica a 500m de altitude?? não tinha ideia tão perto de Coimbra com essa cota.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Formou-se por aqui uma bigorna há minha frente




Bela bigorna 

Por aqui agora tudo acalmou... veremos o que a noite reserva!


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

E neste momento, mais um aguaceiro moderado da *"Filipa"* 

Temp: *9,1ºC*


----------



## storm (4 Fev 2009 às 18:18)

Dia de alguns aguaceiros fracos, neste momento acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado.

Sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## Kaparoger (4 Fev 2009 às 18:22)

Gongas disse:


> Uma pergunta, o Roxo fica a 500m de altitude?? não tinha ideia tão perto de Coimbra com essa cota.





Sim, mais exactamente 498m!! 
Pode ser que Sexta-feira venha mais qualquer coisinha de neve!!


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

A temperatura já baixou aos *8,1ºC* actuais.
Continua a chover 

Descargas eléctricas no Norte do País 





PS: Excelentes fotos, Mário 
Bela Bigorna


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

por aqui aguaceiros fortes com chuva torrrencial acompanhada de granizo neste preciso momento; que chuvada com granizo


----------



## frusko (4 Fev 2009 às 18:28)

muita chuva por aqui; no carro marcava 5.5 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 18:38)

Por aqui neste momento está tudo mais calmo, mas avistam-se grandes torres, 
Temperatura actual: 10.7ºC; Pressão atmosférica actual: 1002.1hPa.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 18:41)

Vejo relâmpagos a sul  e pelo que vejo no satélite vou ver de mais perto daqui a pouco


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2009 às 18:42)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,6ºC, 83% e 992 hPa, chuva muito fraca e vento moderado de SSW. Até agora recolhi 10,0 mm, nada mau...


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 18:59)

boa tarde pessoal...a Filipa por aqui fez-se sentir bem...foi uma noite de muita chuva e muito vento, tendo mesmo registado uma rajada de 54.3 km/h e 6.3mm de precipitação!
durante o dia também choveu muito, por vezes com muita intensidade, chegando mesmos a cair granizo...nesta altura vou com 18.6mm, o vento também se fez sentir, e muito bem, por volta das 14h registei uma rajada de 72.3km/h
por enquanto não chove mas o céu encontra-se muito escuro...


----------



## cactus (4 Fev 2009 às 19:06)

boas pessoal primeiro veio a chuva depois com granizo , e depois uma boa granizada 2 ou 3 minutos , agora tudo calmo 11,4 ºC


----------



## trepkos (4 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Por volta das 6 da tarde observei uma enorme célula a oeste daqui ( sobre Vendas Novas ) com muita chuva e uma boa formação mas nada de relâmpagos  À pouco passou um grande aguaceiro por aqui, mas nada de relâmpagos nem sei se vou ver


----------



## StormFairy (4 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

miguel disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos a sul  e pelo que vejo no satélite vou ver de mais perto daqui a pouco



Vizinho Miguel, como estão esses relâmpagos ?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

Dia de chuva continua por cá. Vento forte e céu encoberto

Tmin - 11,1ºC
Tmax - 14,6ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 4 de Fevereiro de 2009 18:13:46

Temperature (°C):
Current          12,6
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    12,6
Wind chill       12,6
Heat index       12,6
Dew Point        8,4
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     13,3 NW
Average Speed    8,5 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      12,3
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 25,8
Total this year  107,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1019,3
Trend (per hour) -0,3


----------



## chuvinha (4 Fev 2009 às 19:18)

Uma perguntinha (que é o que faço mais dado não perceber nada disto):
porque é que aqui por Lisboa não há avisos de alerta nem sequer amarelo?
Agradeço antecipadamente as respostas


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 19:19)

Bom, por aqui, caiu uma grande carga de água, devidamente acompanhada de vento forte...
A temperatura caiu para os 10.6ºC...


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 19:24)

4,0ºC, 87%HR, 993hPa e chuva.

Neste momento sleet no alto do arranhadouro a 850m(mais neve que chuva). A cota parece estar a descer.


----------



## Mago (4 Fev 2009 às 19:26)

E já vão 18mm hoje....


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 19:28)

aqui fica a variação do vento durante o dia de hoje...entre as 00h até à hora corrente!!


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Fev 2009 às 19:29)




----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2009 às 19:29)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado, a estação do amigo Tclor marca 3,7ºC, a acumulação de neve  situa-se nos 1400m a norte de Loriga e os 1200m a este, o que o vento faz...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 19:41)

Boas Noites!

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de *12,9ºC*, eis que a temperatura desce lentamente, enocntrando-se neste momento nos 10,2ºC!

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1000 hPa
Vento nos 9,4 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


_Tanta pipoca que aí vem!_


----------



## Lince (4 Fev 2009 às 19:46)

Boas noites
Tive queda de neve durante todo o dia com vento forte e trovoadas.
Neste momento continua a nevar com grande intensidade e a acomulação ultrapassa os 5cm, de realçar o grande nevão que se está a formar a cotas superiores a 1200m ( com cerca de 15cm que deve estar já acomulada de neve virgem e do nevão do passado sábado/Domingo e com a que ainda vai acumular em especial até sábado, arrisco dizer que se está a preparar o maior nevão deste outono/inverno (talvez 50 a 60cm )


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 19:50)

Dona *Filipa*, as suas actividades eléctricas foram todas ao lado 






Céu muito nublado e *8,8ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 19:50)

Os aguaceiros fracos pararam e a temperatura desce até à mínima do dia, de *9,6 ºC*.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

Aqui na Zona de Bragança a cota andou nos 1000m, fui ao Zoio e apenas nevava no cruzamento da Srª da Serra (1075m), no Zoio (cerca de 900m) não nevava nem havia sinais de neve...


----------



## Lince (4 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

Temperatura actual 0,9º
deveria te-lâ colocado no post anterior


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites
> Tive queda de neve durante todo o dia com vento forte e trovoadas.
> Neste momento continua a nevar com grande intensidade e a acomulação ultrapassa os 5cm, de realçar o grande nevão que se está a formar a cotas superiores a 1200m ( com cerca de 15cm que deve estar já acomulada de neve virgem e do nevão do passado sábado/Domingo e com a que ainda vai acomular em especial até sábado, arrisco dizer que se está a preparar o maior nevão deste outono/inverno (talvez 50 a 60cm )



  

Montezinho também deve ir pelo mesmo caminho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2009 às 19:52)

Boas noitespor aqui a tarde foi passada com aguaceiros pontuais e fortes e com o vento na altura forte.

Por volta das 16h caiu um aguaceiro muito forte no qual fez 2 trovões e caiu granizo, fez com que a temperatura caísse bruscamente sendo a mínima até ao momento 5.4ºc.

Por aqui desde as 18h altura que cheguei a casa já passaram 2 frentes que deixaram muito vento e aguaceiros fortes.

Dados actuais 6.1ºc pressão 998.6hpa e 91%hr com até ao momento 11.0mm.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 19:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui na Zona de Bragança a cota andou nos 1000m, fui ao Zoio e apenas nevava no cruzamento da Srª da Serra (1075m), no Zoio (cerca de 900m) não nevava nem havia sinais de neve...



Às 19:15 no alto do arranhadouro(850m) era mais neve que chuva.


Agora 4,1ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

Dias de aguaceiros (alguns bem fortes) 
e alguma trovoada por volta das 6 da manhã.
Parece que o dia de amanhã vai pelo mesmo caminho. Não é assim?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 19:56)

O vento enfraqueceu bastante desde o início da noite.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 19:56)

StormFairy disse:


> Vizinho Miguel, como estão esses relâmpagos ?



Vi vários para o lado da Tróia mas muito distantes...entretanto à pouco vi mais para este, em ambas as trovoadas tentei fotografar mas sem sorte 

Agora vou com uns frios 9,2ºC e o vento sopra ainda moderado


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2009 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui, tem caído alguns aguaceiros bastantes fortes, levo 6 mm hoje. e tenho 10.0ºC.


----------



## *Marta* (4 Fev 2009 às 20:05)

Por aqui, ressalva-se a insconstância do tempo. Já tivemos chuva, neve (sem acumulação nem nada que se pareça), sleet e até sol!! Neste preciso momento não há precipitação, mas há 10 minutos nevava... Vamos lá ver como vai ser a noite!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (4 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

por aqui a água neve passou a água durante o dia ..

temperatura 2º C


----------



## chuvinha (4 Fev 2009 às 20:15)

Então ninguém liga nenhuma a uma pergunta da chuvinha!!!!Porque não há alertas na zona de Lisboa? Até agradeci antecipadamente


----------



## pi fcporto (4 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

Está frio


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 20:22)

por aqui começou a chover à mais ou menos 15 minutos...caiu agora um forte aguaceiro!
acabei de registar 1.0mm venha ela


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2009 às 20:24)

chuvinha disse:


> Entao ninguem liga nenhuma a uma pergunta da chuvinha!!!!POrque não há alertas na zona de Lisboa?Até agradeci antecipadamente



Não há alertas pois por agora não se esperam grandes níveis de precipitação ou qualquer outra situação severa por perto


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 20:33)

À bocado vi clarões de relâmpagos que estavam a oeste de mim. Ainda filmei na máquina fotográfica.

Por agora tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e tempo frio.


----------



## carollinalmeida (4 Fev 2009 às 20:34)

OMG! Começou a trovejar e caiu um raio na varanda da cozinha  Só faltava agora a luz falhar  

Chuva forte e vento moderado em Viseu durante todo o dia.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 20:34)

Recomeçou a chover  Chuva moderada 

No entanto, a temperatura encontra-se alta *9,3ºC*.


----------



## Henrique (4 Fev 2009 às 20:42)

Dois aguaceiros de granizo fracos, alguma trovoada distante e outros tantos aguaceiros moderados a fortes.
Para já sigo com 11.0ºC e 73% RH.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Fev 2009 às 20:46)

Por aqui o vento sopra forte e vai chovendo...

T: *5,3ºC*
HR:* 92%*
P: *995,6mb/hPa*


----------



## jaca (4 Fev 2009 às 20:49)

boa noite...


olhem so este grafico da minha estação


----------



## trepkos (4 Fev 2009 às 20:52)

Por aqui têm caído alguns aguaceiros, nada demais, devo dizer que me sinto bastante frustado, porque ainda não vi nenhum relâmpago, nem à pouco quando fui à ermida observar células ao horizonte, via chuva forte mas relâmpagos nada, nem um para regalar a vista 

Devo dizer que a sensação térmica é desconfortante


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 20:55)

Chove com mais intensidade...2.5mm
A temperatura vai nos 8.3º
A pressão vai nos 994.9hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 21:02)

A temperatura subiu e estagnou nos *10,1 ºC* devido à nebulosidade.


----------



## dgstorm (4 Fev 2009 às 21:02)

Por aqui 7.8ºC
Dia marcado por aguaceiros muito fortes, granizo, vento também muito forte e trovoada.


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

Pessoal precisava de ajuda para que me explicassem o fenómeno que vi hoje:

Da base de uma célula (a sua base era BEM escura) surgiu uma "nuvem" mais baixa, de côr esverdeada/esbranquiçada (parecida áqueles "fios" de chuva que por vezes vemos debaixo das nuvens, e que se foi movimentando lentamente no mesmo sentido da célula, até desaparecer). Alguém me consegue explicar o que foi?

Ficam aqui duas fotos, peço desculpa mas tirei-as à pressa, por isso ficaram desfocadas. A parte a que me refiro (esbranquiçada) na primeira foto encontra-se ao pé do prédio que podem ver do vosso lado esquerdo. Na segunda foto essa parte está ligeiramente mais para a direita.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

E passou *TUDO* ao lado...







Tenho 9,2ºC de Temperatura
Humidade nos 73% e Pressão a *997 hPa*


----------



## Henrique (4 Fev 2009 às 21:11)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal precisava de ajuda para que me explicassem o fenómeno que vi hoje:
> 
> Da base de uma célula (a sua base era BEM escura) surgiu uma "nuvem" mais baixa, de côr esverdeada/esbranquiçada (parecida áquelas "filas" de chuva que por vezes vemos debaixo das nuvens, e que se foi movimentando lentamente no mesmo sentido da célula, até desaparecer. Alguém me consegue explicar o que foi?
> 
> Ficam aqui duas fotos, peço desculpa mas tirei-as à pressa, por isso ficaram desfocadas. A parte a que me refiro (esbranquiçada) na primeira foto encontra-se ao pé do prédio que podem ver do vosso lado esquerdo. Na segunda foto essa parte está ligeiramente mais para a direita.



Essa cor é devido à luz que incide no gelo/granizo que reflecte uma gama de luz que ao olho humano é esverdeada. Quando chove apenas, a luz que é reflectida na água em estado inteiramente líquido e é visivel ao olho humano como esbranquiçada.


----------



## Silknet (4 Fev 2009 às 21:13)

carollinalmeida disse:


> OMG! Começou a trovejar e caiu um raio na varanda da cozinha  Só faltava agora a luz falhar
> 
> Chuva forte e vento moderado em Viseu durante todo o dia.



Confirmo o post da carollinalmeida e acrescento uma pequena granizada por volta das 20h!

Viseu segue com 3,7ºC e aguaceiros leves a moderados. Vento com fortes rajadas!

Silknet


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2009 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

por aqui céu nublado...mas sem chuva.

Temperatura nos *7.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui vamos com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de S/SW, temp:5.8ºc


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

Gilmet disse:


> E passou *TUDO* ao lado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não desanimes! Mais aguaceiros ainda estão para vir.
Eu também ainda não perdi as esperanças de ver uma boa trovoada durante a "Filipa"


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

DRC disse:


> Não desanimes! Mais aguaceiros ainda estão para vir.
> Eu também ainda não perdi as esperanças de ver uma boa trovoada durante a "Filipa"



Eu já as tinha perdido. Mas voltaram de novo, há bocado, quando vi e filmei uma trovoada ao longe... Pelo menos vi 4 relâmpagos, mas só filmei 1. Liguei a máquina quando a trovoada já estava a acabar. 

De qualquer maneira nota-se uma coisa mínima no vídeo que fiz.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

Continua a Chuva por aqui

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 4 de Fevereiro de 2009 20:19:56

Temperature (°C):
Current          11,6
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    12,6
Wind chill       11,6
Heat index       11,6
Dew Point        8,4
Rel Humidity     81%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 SW
Average Speed    5,0 SW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     5,5
Last hour        1,8
Total today      14,1
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 27,6
Total this year  108,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1017,6
Trend (per hour) -0,7


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

A Covilhã está com 3,5ºC (www.meteocovilha.com); a cota de neve na encosta deve estar nos 900/1 000m.

Pelo Algarve (Albufeira), foi uma manhã de aguaceiros fortes e uma tarde com nuvens e algum sol. Por agora, estão uns "primaveris" 13ºC por Albufeira não chove.


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

Melgaço,

42 mm recolhidos hoje, grande Filipa!

Em Lamas de Mouro está a nevar com toda certeza com os 0.5ºC registados às 20h, mas talvez o *Lince *nos possa fazer um ponto situação de como andam as coisas lá por cima.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

A chuva já parou, mas parece que daqui a nada há outro aguaceiro 

Até agora, só acumulei *4,2mm*

Temp: *8,4ºC*

*EDIT:* (21h26)
Já tá a chover


----------



## Brunomc (4 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

Boa Noite

Por aqui tenho céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco..tenho 7.0¤C

Hoje foi um dia de aguaceiros moderados a fortes..por volta das 19h30 vi pelo menos 4 relâmpagos a N/NE aqui de Vendas Novas


----------



## *Dave* (4 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Parou de chover.

T: *5,0ºC*
HR:* 94%*
P: *995,5mb/hPa*


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 21:32)

Gilmet disse:


> E passou *TUDO* ao lado...



Tenho 4,6mm acumulados!
A Filipa anda a jogar às fintas com Odivelas.

Temperatura nos 8,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

Brigantia disse:


> Ás 19:15 no alto do arranhadouro(850m) era mais neve que chuva.
> 
> 
> Agora 4,1ºC e 89%HR.



Onde fica o Alto do Arranhadouro?

Aqui cheguei a ter sleet há cerca de meia hora quando tinha 3ºC, mas a temperatura tem vindo a subir e já vai nos 3,5ºC, a precipitação também já parou.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

Fil disse:


> Onde fica o Alto do Arranhadouro?



Na estrada Bragança-Vinhais a seguir a Grandais.

Por aqui 4,2ºC, 88%HR e 995hPa.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

a tarde em Lisboa brindou-me com magníficos cumulunibos e cumlus congestospena é que tenham passado muito ao lado os aviões a sair da portela faziam cada curva para fugir deles  que um mal levantou virou logo para NW e passou por cima do estádio do Sporting era um bombardier


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 21:45)

Minho disse:


> Melgaço,
> 
> 42 mm recolhidos hoje, grande Filipa!



Excelente quantidade de precipitação recolhida pelo Minho e Douro Litoral. 

Ainda assim, não me posso queixar dos *9,8 mm* acumulados hoje por aqui.
Se assim continuarmos, o mês poderá acabar novamente com anomalias positivas a nível da precipitação.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

Continua a chover moderadamente

Actualmente, registo *7,4ºC* uma nova minima diária


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

De momento não chove, de resto, parece até que o céu está relativamente desanuviado.
Temperatura nos 10.3ºC (que é já a mínima do dia) e pressão nos 998hpa.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (4 Fev 2009 às 21:49)

por aqui está a nevar agora com bastante intensidade temp 0.3º

penso que amanhã estará mais um nevão aqui por Barroso..


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 21:54)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui esta a nevar agora com bastante intensidade temp 0.3º
> 
> penso que amanha estara mais um nevão aqui por barroso..





A precipitação não vai faltar; por isso podem-se ir preparando para um belo nevão nessa zona.





© AEMET

Tirem fotos


----------



## Turista (4 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

Por aqui 11,5ºC e 68% de HR.
Tudo calmo, nada de especial...
Continuo à espera de umas trovoadas, mas nada...


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2009 às 22:06)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento, acompanhado de vento com rajadas...
10.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

mr. phillip disse:


> Forte aguaceiro neste momento, acompanhado de vento com rajadas...
> 10.5ºC



E TROVOAAAAADAAAAAAAAAA  Já vi 2 relâmpagos.

EDIT: Já parou de chover.


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

a chuva por aqui acalmou...
a pressão tem descido ligeiramente, vou com 994.7hpa
a temperatura também tem vindo a descer...vou com 7.9º


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (4 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

Brigantia disse:


> A precipitação não vai faltar; por isso podem-se ir preparando para um belo nevão nessa zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



penso que amanhã será um dos maiores .. vamos ver até porque agora parou de nevar ..e a temp 0.4º

quanto às fotos este ano deu para explorar bem o tema da neve .. tenho mais de 1000 fotos .. 

boas quando houver novidades reportarei .. esta noite vou estar atento a neve ..


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

Boas!

Aqui vejo apenas a célula que está a dar chuva nessa zona de Corroios e Santa Marta do Pinhal. Nada de chuva e trovoada para aqui.

9.3ºC
95%
998.2 hPa
Precipitação


----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

Tempo calmo, sem chuva, temperatura de 3,4 ºC com 13,72mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2009 às 22:19)

Não tenho neve...
Mas tenho tido chuva, vento, trovoada e granizo
A "filipa" é ruinzinha, podia dar um bocadinho que fosse do elemento branco.
Bem, de chuva não é parca e ainda não acabou...hoje pelas 24h vejo quanto me deu o dia - será que desde que improvisei o pluviómetro a 20 de Janeiro terei pela 4ª vez mais de 50 mm? A ver vamos!
Continuem a acompanhar  o "fenómeno" meteorológico que eu por mais 45 minutos acompanho também o fenómeno "vermelho" que não quer marcar um golinho que seja. Bolas!!!


----------



## Peixoto (4 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

Boa noite,

Hoje nevou pela Serra do Montemuro e penso que a estrada entre Cinfães e Castro Daire chegou a estar cortada. Ao passar junto a Bigorne, via-se muita neve no alto do Montemuro. A temperatura às 17H. era de 0,5ºC aos 1000 metros de altitude.

O mais certo é apanhar neve amanhã de manhã no trajecto para Lamego. Vou levar máquina fotográfica...

Até amanhã...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

Cai um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo.
A temperatura encontra-se nos *9,8 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

DRC disse:


> Não desanimes! Mais aguaceiros ainda estão para vir.
> Eu também ainda não perdi as esperanças de ver uma boa trovoada durante a "Filipa"





AnDré disse:


> A Filipa anda a jogar às fintas com Odivelas.



Será desta? 






Tenho 9,6ºC, após uma descida aos *8,9ºC*!
Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 997 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 22:27)

Rain Rate actual nos *74,4 mm/h*.
Passei dos *9,8 mm* para os *11,8 mm* acumulados em pouco mais de 3 minutos.


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

Mais aguaceiros vêm a caminho. Espero que esta noite chova bem e que faça alguma trovoada.

Hoje fico por aqui. Até amanhã.


----------



## bezaranha (4 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

E as trovoadas?? Onde andam as trovoadas? Desde Setembro de 2007 que não passa por aqui uma trovoada digna desse nome! Há 3 dias que ando de máquina e tripé...
Só muita chuva e algum vento. A meio da tarde caiu algum granizo mas nada de "animante".


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

Estas trovoadas não valem nada dão duas ou três e morrem...vou com 9,5ºC, 997hpa, 77%HR e vento fraco a moderado...11,6mm desde as 00h


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

Céu muito nublado e *7,5ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *5,5mm*


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

actioman disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Só vos digo: IMPRESSIONANTE!
> 
> ...



E aqui ficam as prometidas imagens, nada de especial, porque são com o telemóvel 
















Aquilo era ribeiras de água por todo o lado e mais que Elvas não é uma cidade tipicamente alentejana, no que a relevo se refere, pois está num monte com uma elevação de 300 metros de altitude mais ou menos.

Fora isso, que eu me apercebesse, de destaque apenas houve outro aguaceiro moderado a forte pelas 13h, não tanto como o da manhã, mas ainda assim fez correr muita água pelas ruas e avenidas da cidade.
Resumindo, à conta da Filipa hoje foram 2 molhas! 

Deixo ainda aqui umas fotos dos cumulus congestus, um arco-íris e uma iridescente que foi a surpresa e alegria do dia! 


























No período da tarde as precipitação foi escasseando e o Sol deu o ar da sua graça.

A temperatura máxima foi de 9,9ºC e a mínima, por enquanto , é a temperatura actual 6ºC.

Um abraço alentejano!


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

Que fotos magnificas actioman!!

Bem por aqui já cai neve com alguma chuva à mistura graças ao forte aguaceiro que se faz sentir neste momento, a temperatura baixou para os 2,7ºC.


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Boas.
Bem em 3 minutos caiu aqui uma chuvada acompanhada de granizo


----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Neste momento um mistura de chuva neve em Loriga, a temperatura está a descer lentamente: 3,3ºC


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Deixo ainda aqui umas fotos dos cumulus congestus, um arco-íris e uma iridescente que foi a surpresa e alegria do dia! 

Um abraço alentejano! [/QUOTE]

Esplêndidas fotos, sem dúvida|

Também me interrogo se este Inverno, que quase de tudo teve um pouco, nos irá ainda presentear com trovoadas do género a que já assisti em Bragança e no Douro.


----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2009 às 23:24)

Parou e já é possivel observar a lua, um momento raro


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Água -neve por aqui...mas já se vê flocos!


----------



## DMartins (4 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não tenho neve...
> Mas tenho tido chuva, vento, trovoada e granizo
> A "filipa" é ruinzinha, podia dar um bocadinho que fosse do elemento branco.
> Bem, de chuva não é parca e ainda não acabou...hoje pelas 24h vejo quanto me deu o dia - será que desde que improvisei o pluviómetro a 20 de Janeiro terei pela 4ª vez mais de 50 mm? A ver vamos!
> Continuem a acompanhar  o "fenómeno" meteorológico que eu por mais 45 minutos acompanho *também o fenómeno "vermelho" que não quer marcar um golinho que seja. Bolas!!!*


Nós fazemos o que vocês não sabem.. 
Parabéns. Bom jogo na final.
Por aqui não chove de momento.
(Desculpem o off)
Abraços


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 23:27)

Grandes fotos *actioman* 


Por aqui a temperatura está em forte queda devido a um aguaceiro forte. 
Nesta zona da cidade ainda não neva mas não deve demorar

2,8ºC e 92%HR


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

Excelentes fotos, *actioman*! 

Aguaceiro vai, aguaceiro vem.
Agora chove, daqui a pouco faz um intervalo e volta a chover.
Nunca mais vem o sol e o frio. Este tempo de chuva, chuva, chuva ja enjoa , que vá para onde é precisa 

Temp: *7,7ºC* e chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

A transição de chuva para neve é das coisas mais lindas de se ver...é de uma subtileza!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 23:34)

Começam a cair alguns flocos

2,7ºC e este aguaceiro já rendeu 3,2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2009 às 23:34)

Por aqui por enquanto continua calmo com 5.4ºc.


----------



## *Marta* (4 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

É favor enviarem alguma neve aqui para estas bandas, sim?? Não sejam invejosos!!


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

*Marta* disse:


> É favor enviarem alguma neve aqui pra estas bandas, sim?? Não sejam invejosos!!



Aínda é tão pouca...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

actioman disse:


>



Excelentes fotos  essencialmente estas duas últimas


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

sinceramente acho que esta noite não se deve passar grande coisa...mas a noite de amanhã é a minha grande esperança!


----------



## Bgc (4 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

Neve moderada.

0.5ºC


----------



## kikofra (4 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

protecção civil pôs todo o Portugal continental em alerta amarelo


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

bem por aqui está tudo calmo...sigo com:
994.7hpa
vento fraco de WSW
precipitação nas últimas 24h:21.2mm
temp:7.8º
humid:95%


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

A precipitação diminuiu de intensidade e agora cai apenas chuva com algum floco perdido pelo meio. A temperatura é de 2,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

boas 

Depois de um dia com alguns aguaceiros fortes, mas sem granizo nem trovoada , agora céu limpo

estão 6.8ºC
12.2 mm acumulados


----------



## cardu (4 Fev 2009 às 23:51)

kikofra disse:


> protecção civil pos todo o Portugal continental em alerta amarelo



Não entendo bem porquê, mas ok!!!!

Então dia 9 é tudo em alerta vermelho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Algumas nuvens, sem chuva e *8,8 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

E volta a chover, já enerva 

Temp: *7,6ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

Por aqui a Filipa deixou 6,7mm. O vento esteve fraco, trovoadas nem vê-las!!! Isto tem andado muito fraco em actividade eléctrica aqui para estes lados...


----------



## FTerroso (5 Fev 2009 às 00:08)

Por estes lados aqui em França é esperado chuva forte para sexta-feira e neve para o sábado. Esse sistema depressionário que vamos pegar aqui é esse que está passando por Portugal agora?


----------



## Hazores (5 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

boa noite 


por aqui a filipa têm deixado muita chuva desde as quatro da tarde que não para de chover desde fraca (cerca de um hora) o restante é moderada e por vezes (como aconteçe neste momento) forte.

o vento enfraqueceu mais, e trovoadas nem ver (pelo menos eu não vi) 

fica aqui a percipitação acumulada das ultimas 24h e com tendência a subir


----------



## frusko (5 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

Estradas cortadas por efeito da neve: AE24 entre o Nó de Vila Pouca e o Nó de Furtunho, EM 312- Vila Real/Mondim , EN 304- Campea/Alto do Velão; Estradas condicionadas por efeito da neve: A7 – Área de Serviço - R. Pena/A24, EN 206 Carrazedo / Vila Real, IP4 Alto de Espinho


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

estão *7.3ºC*
há já algum tempo que não registava estas temperaturas baixas.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2009 às 00:42)

Por aqui sleet e 2,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2009 às 00:43)

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo 

Temp: *7,9ºC*

Começo o dia 5, já com *1mm* acumulado


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Fev 2009 às 00:43)

*Passagem de Frente Fria em Portugal 

De acordo com a informação actualizada e disponibilizada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, destaca-se para os próximos dias:

A partir de da tarde Terça (03Fev) e até Domingo (08Fev) passagem de uma nova frente com corrente de Oeste/Sudoeste que será acompanhada de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes nas regiões Norte e Centro; vento moderado a forte, sendo muito forte com rajadas da ordem dos 90km/h nas terras altas, abundante queda de neve acima dos 700/800m com tendência para descer a cota até aos 400 m na Sexta-Feira (06Fev) e com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

Compete aos Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS):

- A passagem ao nível de ALERTA AMARELO para o período de 031500FEV09 a 081200FEV09 de todo o dispositivo de coordenação, comando e intervenção, sob a articulação da ANPC, de escalão distrital e local, dos Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra e Portalegre e respectivos CDOS reforçando-se as salas de operações com Operadores e Comandantes de Permanências às Operações;
- A passagem ao nível de ALERTA AMARELO para o período de 031500FEV09 a 081200FEV09 para todas as BHSP;
- A passagem ao nível de ALERTA AMARELO para todos os Corpos de Bombeiros nos distritos indicados para o período de 301000JAN09 a 012400FEV09;
- A observância dos procedimentos operacionais previstos na INSTROP Nº1/2009/CDOS.
- A informação ao CNOS, a cada 2 horas, durante o período de Alerta do ponto de situação geral do Distrito;
- A promoção de reunião do respectivo Centro de Coordenação Operacional Distrital (CCOD) para avaliação da necessidade antecipada de acções que garantam, através dos responsáveis pela gestão das infra-estruturas rodoviárias, a circulação nas vias mais importantes ou de cortes nos pontos historicamente mais vulneráveis. 
- Nos casos onde não seja possível determinar com segurança o nível de risco, deverá optar-se pela recomendação às forças policiais do corte das vias em causa;
- A garantia do permanente acompanhamento e controlo de todas as ocorrências, através dos respectivos CODIS ou seu substituto legal, nomeadamente nas áreas historicamente identificadas como mais sensíveis, assim como a imediata informação ao CNOS sobre todas as situações operacionais relevantes, nomeadamente de retenção de veículos ou isolamento de pessoas;
- Garantir, através dos Agentes de Protecção Civil (APC), Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil (SMPC) e as diversas entidades intervenientes, em situações de isolamento de pessoas ou retenção de veículos, o apoio e o acompanhamento, permanente, no local da situação, transmitindo as informações julgadas essenciais;
- A tomada de medidas de prevenção activa, vigilância e de planeamento operacional, através dos APC, dos SMPC, da Autoridade Marítima e outras entidades, que se julguem mais adequadas para fazer face à situação, tendo em vista uma resposta antecipada e imediata a possíveis emergências;
- A garantia do aumento da capacidade de resposta e da prontidão dos APC, nomeadamente dos Corpos de Bombeiros, do GIPS da GNR, da FEB e de outros intervenientes nos diversos escalões, de acordo com as responsabilidades de cada uma das organizações e as disponibilidades dos respectivos dispositivos;
- A divulgação deste comunicado, no seu âmbito, às Autoridades Politicas Distritais e Municipais, aos Oficiais de Ligação das várias entidades e aos SMPC;
- Divulgação aos órgãos de comunicação locais e/ou regionais, das informações necessárias à população, sobre o desenvolvimento da situação ou das operações e as medidas de prevenção e precaução a serem tomadas.

Fonte: ANPC *


----------



## Fil (5 Fev 2009 às 00:46)

Neva com intensidade neste momento, neve ainda muito húmida e ainda com um pouco de chuva. A temperatura desceu para os 2,0ºC. A cota de neve deve estar nos 800 m e a descer.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 00:46)

Na minha rua parou de chover... começou a nevar!!!


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2009 às 00:48)

Recomeçou a chover 

Temp: *8,0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 00:51)

Fil disse:


> Neva com intensidade neste momento, neve ainda muito húmida e ainda com um pouco de chuva. A temperatura desceu para os 2,0ºC. A cota de neve deve estar nos 800 m e a descer.





ferreira5 disse:


> Na minha rua parou de chover... começou a nevar!!!



Também quero!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 00:56)

1.7º..hehehe!


----------



## jpaulov (5 Fev 2009 às 01:01)

eu por aqui sigo com 2,6º e neva com abundância 
...pena é que vem muito "molhada" e derrete logo. Não me parece que vá acumular!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 01:03)

há uma situação a assinalar´,é que o GFS nesta última RUN para esta hora não colocava neve sobre Portugal...mas coloca muita precipitação
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG&submit.x=11&submit.y=7


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

A temperatura continua a descer...e continua a nevar cada vez com flocos maiores! 1.4º
Até amanhã!


----------



## GabKoost (5 Fev 2009 às 01:19)

Resumo do dia no baixo Minho.

Dia terrível.

Trovoada ocasional e frequentes aguaceiros fortes interrompidos por breves abertas.

Granizo em doses industriais, frio e vento.

Como diz o meu pai: "Um Inverno à moda antiga."


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Fev 2009 às 01:27)

Por aqui estão 8.3 ºC, Tendência a descer.
Pressão 994,4 hPa


----------



## Loureso (5 Fev 2009 às 01:51)

Olá a todos

Por aqui (Sacavém) está uma noite calma.
Céu com poucas nuvens e sigo com 7,1 ºC. Está + 
Previsão de cota de neve a 800m a avaliar por alguns registos, prova que o Fevereiro habitualmente é generoso.


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2009 às 02:40)

Chuva moderada e *7,1ºC*

Já começa a irritar tanta água 
Que caia tudo de uma vez. Agora, cair as pinguinhas

Sinceramente, acho que preferia o Anticiclone dos Açores por cima de Portugal, ou então, ar frio polar ou siberiano, sempre era melhor, que esta pasmaceira de tempo.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Fev 2009 às 03:54)

João Soares disse:


> ... que esta pasmaceira de tempo



Oh vizinho !!! Pasmaceira, em dia do maior aguaceiro dos últimos meses/anos a 15 km de ti? Sim...
Aqui, por volta das 16.30 houve 3 minutos de encanto: chuva forte, algum granizo que acumulou para várias horas, vento forte com rajada máxima de 70 km/h, trovoada em cima e depois a afastar-se, e nestes 3 minutos 4,6 mm de precipitação.
Tiveste foi azar.
Mas olha que foi mesmo aqui ao lado.
E tantas histórias destas, hoje terão sido contadas a outros vizinhos sem histórias para contar...
.....................
E não me canso de dizer (já me estou a tornar repetitivo):
-grande Inverno este, que em noite de mais neve para tantos nossos membros que de Bragança ao Lince, da Guarda a Montalegre, de Loriga a Almeida nos vão dizendo de sua justiça vão transformando este Inverno em coisa quase irreal.
Pasmaceira???
Eu gosto desta pasmaceira...(histórica)...


----------



## Loureso (5 Fev 2009 às 05:20)

Bom dia!

Após ter anteriormente utilizado um tópico que me pareceu adequado para pedir um esclarecimento sobre a aplicação de imagens no fórum através do ImageShack, optei por esta via visto ser bem mais movimentada para talvez obter uma resposta mais rápida.
O facto é que após várias tentativas na execução dos passos necessários que li há uns dias sobre como fazê-lo, não tive qualquer sucesso até ao momento.
Já tive várias ocasiões em que gostava de ir mais longe do que o que já considero ser um marasmo nas participações de apenas 2 ou 3 frases.
Por isso, peço ajuda sobre o assunto, obrigado.
Até logo


----------



## *Dave* (5 Fev 2009 às 07:03)

Por aqui o céu está nubado, mas não chove.

Sigo com:
T: *4,2ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*
P:* 995,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2009 às 07:24)

Bons Dias!

Noite de aguaceiros fracos, tendo rendido apenas *1,0mm*

Neste momento tenho 9,7ºC
Humidade nos 86%
Pressão a 994 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,0ºC/h


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 07:48)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e não chove.


----------



## storm (5 Fev 2009 às 07:57)

Por aqui sigo com 6.7ºC, nevoeiro cerrado e a pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## vinc7e (5 Fev 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia,

Por aqui chuva fraca neste momento,

temperatura nos *5.3ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2009 às 08:13)

Céu nublado, mas não chove neste momento. Vamos ver se hoje os possíveis aguaceiros não passam ao lado como ontem. A temperatura está nos 5.4°C. Votos de um bom dia para todos.


----------



## ct5iul (5 Fev 2009 às 08:34)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

BOM DIA

Por aqui está muito nevoeiro; atenção especial à condução na zona de Lisboa devido ao nevoeiro e à cacimba que vai caindo sobre a estrada


----------



## PDias (5 Fev 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia, por aqui hoje a temperatura mínima chegou aos 2,3ºC com nevoeiro. Não esperava que por aqui a temperatura descesse tanto; a precipitação é que falta como sempre, quando está frio  Até logo


----------



## jonaslor (5 Fev 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado, choveu apenas às 8:00.


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2009 às 08:43)

Pelo radar parece que está muita animação no sotavento algarvio.


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia, por Rio Tinto vamos com 7º, algumas abertas no horizonte, mas deve ser sol de pouca dura...


----------



## CSOF (5 Fev 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia, por aqui temperatura 2.9 ºc com a mínima de 2,5ºc, chuva com 5mm, humidade de 92%. vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2009 às 09:22)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu neste momento está pouco nublado e estão 7.9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia!

Hoje devido ao nevoeiro que esteve instalado até às 8:30 a mínima foi de uns incríveis 5.6ºC por agora sigo com 8.1ºC.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado de momento. A madrugada foi de chuva, por vezes intensa!


----------



## ct5iul (5 Fev 2009 às 09:33)

BOAS por aqui esta a chuver bem sigo com 10.6ºC


----------



## redragon (5 Fev 2009 às 09:40)

Belo Inverno...como a gente gosta. A Barragem do Caia já subiu quase um metro e só durante o mês de Janeiro...


----------



## tclor (5 Fev 2009 às 09:43)

Neva aos 900 mts.
2,8º em Loriga.


----------



## DMartins (5 Fev 2009 às 09:46)

tclor disse:


> Neva aos 900 mts.
> 2,8º em Loriga.



Seus...seus... Sortudos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 09:46)

Caiu um pequeno aguaceiro e a precipitação acumulada eleva-se aos *1,6 mm*.
O céu apresenta boas abertas, a temperatura encontra-se nos *8,8 ºC* e a humidade relativa nos *91 %*.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 09:51)

Loureso disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Após ter anteriormente utilizado um tópico que me pareceu adequado para pedir um esclarecimento sobre a aplicação de imagens no fórum através do ImageShack, optei por esta via visto ser bem mais movimentada para talvez obter uma resposta mais rápida.
> O facto é que após várias tentativas na execução dos passos necessários que li há uns dias sobre como fazê-lo, não tive qualquer sucesso até ao momento.
> ...



Se tens alguma dificuldade através do imageshack sugiro-te o photobucket que tem uma utilização substancialmente mais simples:

www.photobucket.com

Após fazeres o registo que é muito fácil e aparece totalmente indicado, o carregamento das imagens é muito simples. Após entrares com o teu login tens logo um botão azul com a opção choose files. A partir daí, escolhes o ficheiro e o site faz o upload. Aparece-te um menu adicional que te permite dar um titulo ou um comentário à imagem apenas para teu arquivo pessoal, se desejares podes passar à frente através da opção "save and continue".
De seguida aparece a tua galeria onde a imagem mais à esquerda é a mais recente, ou seja, a que acabaste de fazer o upload. A seguir a grande vantagem: passando o rato aparece um conjunto de códigos sendo que o ultimo (image code) é aquele que precisas de clicar com o rato. Imediatamente ele copia o link que deves inserir no fórum!

Apenas um detalhe, se apagares ou mudares ficheiros os links são alterados e perdes as imagens pelo que sugiro que não organizes posteriormente a galeria. 

A explicação detalhada do que disse está aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html#post92084

(sendo que as imagens desapareceram por um problema de limite de banda atingido pelo nosso caro Vince  )

Boas fotos


----------



## Rog (5 Fev 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
Por aqui chuva, 7,6mm desde as 0h
9,2ºC 
96%HR
1007hPa
vento fraco


----------



## PDias (5 Fev 2009 às 10:02)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura já vai nos 6,4ºC com nevoeiro, há instantes caiu aqui um forte aguaceiro e agora vai chuviscando. Até logo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 10:11)

O sol espreita e a temperatura sobe a pique; cerca de 1 ºC em apenas 20 minutos.


----------



## telegram (5 Fev 2009 às 10:26)

Aqui em Miranda do Corvo amanheceu com muita chuva. Agora está calmo. Vêm-se nuvens negras a Norte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia.

Por cá manhã de muitas nuvens mas já com algumas abertas. O vento continua muito forte mas com tendências para diminuir.

Registei uma mínima de 8,8ºC. Às 9h estavam 10,7ºC


----------



## Kaparoger (5 Fev 2009 às 10:43)

Aqui continua a chover!!
Temperatura 5.6ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 10:44)

Por aqui, o vento rodou para ENE, mas na Portela, segundo a estação do *João Esteves*, continua a soprar de ONO.
Por isso, as abertas por cá continuam e, por lá, o céu muito nublado impede uma maior subida da temperatura.
O facto de me encontrar no Vale do Tejo abriga-me dos ventos de Oeste que, nestes casos, são difíceis de ter por cá.
A Norte, vê-se nebulosidade bastante ameaçadora que parece aproximar-se; vejamos se não passa ao lado.


----------



## Peixoto (5 Fev 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia a todos.

E que dia!!! O Montemuro está branquinho!!! Lindo.

Por volta das 8H., logo a seguir ao Túnel de Castro Daire, na subida para Bigorne, a queda de neve era intensa e a paisagem deslumbrante. Aos 1000 metros de altitude a neve cobria já grande parte da estrada, pelo que a fila de carros e camiões começava a crescer. Como à frente da fila ia a conduzir uma senhora cheia de medo (não ia além dos 20Km/h) aproveitei para tirar muitas fotos. Logo à tarde, quando chegar a casa, coloco aqui algumas das fotos.

De tarde, no regresso a Viseu, vou tentar ir ao Mezio para sentir mais de perto a neve. Aproveito e tiro fotos.

E amanhã parece que o nevão vai descer a cotas mais baixas. Vai ser lindo!!!

Até logo.


----------



## vifra (5 Fev 2009 às 10:52)

Peixoto disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje nevou pela Serra do Montemuro e penso que a estrada entre Cinfães e Castro Daire chegou a estar cortada. Ao passar junto a Bigorne, via-se muita neve no alto do Montemuro. A temperatura às 17H. era de 0,5ºC aos 1000 metros de altitude.
> 
> ...



Obrigado Peixoto pelos teus relatos sobre a situação meteorológica na serra de Montemuro. Continua a dar-nos nota do que se passa nessa região. Só tenho pena de ainda não morar na Gralheira, pois "inundava" aqui o fórum com os vários eventos que lá acontecem...


----------



## tugaafonso (5 Fev 2009 às 10:52)

"COTA DE NIEVE EN LA
PENINSULA: BAJANDO A 200/400 M EN EL CUADRANTE NOROESTE Y A
500/800 M EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES". 

Esta é a previsão avançada pelo INM de espanha para amanhã.
Será que esta cota baixa de 200/400 metros prevista para o norte de Espanha poderá aplicar-se ao norte de Portugal? 
Obrigado e bons nevões!!!!!!!


----------



## tugaafonso (5 Fev 2009 às 10:58)

Será que podemos ter esperança!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/6805/gfs-2-24_okt4.png

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/9194/gfs-2-30_lxy7.png

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/288/gfs-2-36_dqo9.png


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 11:04)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado; pedaços da nebulosidade ameaçadora que veio de Norte.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 3,9ºC  com acumulação de neve aos 850-900m nas colinas aqui à volta da cidade.

1,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 11:08)

tugaafonso disse:


> SERÁ QUE PODEMOS TER ESPERANÇA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Depende do tipo de esperança. Com os dados desta run tentei fazer um cálculo rudimentar através das temperaturas a 500hPa e 850hPa... Desde logo que reparei que o frio aos 500hPa não é nada de extraordinário. Usando vários valores intermédios das iso's que estariam no território 6ª de manhã por exemplo a cota de neve, sem contar com todos os parâmetros adicionais, e repito, calculada de forma muito rudimentar andaria à volta dos 500m no Noroeste do território, talvez um pouco mais baixa em Trás-os-Montes onde haverá mais frio a 500hPa. Assim sendo poderão localmente existir algumas surpresas... É sempre difícil prever.
Certamente que mais logo no tópico de seguimento de previsões mais se diga acerca desta temática.


Por aqui não chove e  o céu apresenta alguma abertas.


----------



## tugaafonso (5 Fev 2009 às 11:19)

vitamos disse:


> Depende do tipo de esperança. Com os dados desta run tentei fazer um cálculo rudimentar através das temperaturas a 500hPa e 850hPa... Desde logo que reparei que o frio aos 500hPa não é nada de extraordinário. Usando vários valores intermédios das iso's que estariam no território 6ª de manhã por exemplo a cota de neve, sem contar com todos os parâmetros adicionais, e repito, calculada de forma muito rudimentar andaria à volta dos 500m no Noroeste do território, talvez um pouco mais baixa em trás os montes onde haverá mais frio a 500hPa. Assim sendo poderão localmente existir algumas surpresas... É sempre difícil prever.
> Certamente que mais logo no tópico de seguimento de previsões mais se diga acerca desta temática.
> 
> 
> Por aqui não chove e  o céu apresenta alguma abertas.



Obrigado pela dica. Aguardemos então mais algumas horas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 11:23)

O último aguaceiro rendeu *0,6 mm* e a temperatura já desceu da fasquia dos 10 ºC.


----------



## mocha (5 Fev 2009 às 11:25)

boas, neste momento chove a potes aqui


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 11:27)

vitamos disse:


> Depende do tipo de esperança. Com os dados desta run tentei fazer um cálculo rudimentar através das temperaturas a 500hPa e 850hPa... Desde logo que reparei que o frio aos 500hPa não é nada de extraordinário. Usando vários valores intermédios das iso's que estariam no território 6ª de manhã por exemplo a cota de neve, sem contar com todos os parâmetros adicionais, e repito, calculada de forma muito rudimentar andaria à volta dos 500m no Noroeste do território, talvez um pouco mais baixa em trás os montes onde haverá mais frio a 500hPa. Assim sendo poderão localmente existir algumas surpresas... É sempre difícil prever.
> Certamente que mais logo no tópico de seguimento de previsões mais se diga acerca desta temática.
> 
> 
> Por aqui não chove e  o céu apresenta alguma abertas.



Boas,

Concordo contigo, é pena não haver mais frio a 500hPa. Ainda assim há 2 coisas extremamente interessantes a reter e que são as relativamente baixas alturas geopotenciais tanto a 500 como a 850hPa. são situações que localmente poderão ter importância. Eu penso e arrisco que poderá nevar no interior norte e centro a cotas superiores a 300m e a cota subirá exponencialmente à medida que nos colocamos mais a litoral, onde prevejo perto de cota 400 no Norte, até 700m no Sul. Atenção é à quantidade de precipitação sob a forma de neve que cairá e que poderá condicionar e muito o trânsito!

Cumprimentos


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

*Chove, pára,  chove, pára. 
Assim não dá!
Se ao menos viesse acompanhada de uma trovoadazinha até fazia sentido. 
As saudades que eu tenho delas!!!*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

Por aqui ainda nada de nada, só céu nublado com abertas.
T.Actual: 13.9ºC
Pressão.Actual: 1001hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas neste momento e sigo com 10ºC, depois de um início de manhã chuvoso até às 10 horas, e hoje já registo 9 mm, é o 8º dia consecutivo que registo precipitação aqui, pena só um dia ter ultrapassado os 10 mm.


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2009 às 12:19)

A minima desta noite foi de *6,0ºC*.

Acumulei *10,2mm* de precipitação durante a noite.
Temp: *13,1ºC*
Pressão: *998,9hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Cai mais um aguaceiro moderado e a temperatura começa a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

Boas tardespor aqui a manhã têm sido muito nebulosa; durante a noite e madrugada ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento está mais uma nuvem de passagem que deixa mais alguns aguaceiros.

Dados actuais 7.8ºc pressão 998.2hpa com 89%hr. até ao momento 1.0mm.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

*Neve impede alunos de ir às aulas em Boticas*

Cerca de 150 alunos de Boticas não foram às aulas hoje por causa da queda de neve na região e a Protecção Civil de Vila Real teve que assistir durante a madrugada 30 pessoas que ficaram bloqueadas nas estradas do distrito. O forte nevão que caiu durante a noite no distrito de Vila Real, o oitavo registado este Inverno, deixou algumas aldeias das zonas mais altas dos concelhos de Vila Real (Serra do Alvão) e Boticas (Alturas do Barroso), cortando ao trânsito várias estradas um pouco por todo o distrito.
O presidente da Câmara de Boticas, Fernando Campos, referiu que a neve bloqueou os acessos à zona das Alturas do Barroso, o que impediu a passagem dos transportes escolares, ficando cerca de 150 crianças em casa. O autarca acrescentou que a Estrada Nacional 311 (EN 311), entre Cerdedo e Salto, está cortada ao trânsito,
Segundo o comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Vila Real, Carlos Silva, também em Boticas, os bombeiros foram chamados para ajudar a levar alimentação a um centro de dia para idosos em Atilho. Carlos Silva referiu que durante a madrugada a Protecção Civil foi chamada a assistir 20 viaturas e 30 pessoas que ficaram retidas em estradas das zonas de Padornelos e Salto (Montalegre) e Campeã (Vila Real).
Cortada ao trânsito está ainda a Estrada Municipal 312 (EM 312), entre Vila Real, Lamas de Olo e Mondim de Basto, onde um limpa-neve está a proceder à limpeza da via, e a EN 15, paralela ao Itinerário Principal 4 (IP4). Carlos Silva salientou que na serra do Alvão a neve chegou a atingir os 30 centímetros de altura.
Na madrugada de hoje e durante cerca de quatro horas, as principais estradas do distrito estiveram cortadas ao trânsito, designadamente o IP4, na zona do Alto Espinho (Serra do Marão), entre Vila Real e o Porto, a Auto-estrada 7 (A7), entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Ribeira de Pena.

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

Peixoto disse:


> De tarde, no regresso a Viseu, vou tentar ir ao Mezio para sentir mais de perto a neve. Aproveito e tiro fotos.
> 
> E amanhã parece que o nevão vai descer a cotas mais baixas. Vai ser lindo!!!
> 
> Até logo.





vifra disse:


> Obrigado Peixoto pelos teus relatos sobre a situação meteorológica na serra de Montemuro. Continua a dar-nos nota do que se passa nessa região. Só tenho pena de ainda não morar na Gralheira, pois "inundava" aqui o fórum com os vários eventos que lá acontecem...



Boa tarde!

Pois é, soube há instante que na terra dos meus pais, na Serra de Montemuro e a 950m de altitude, está uma "enorme camada de neve"! Palavras de quem lá vive. 
Do Mezio lá, são uns meros 8km no meio da serra e nos moinhos eólicos! 

*vifra*, eu só tenho pena que não haja nenhuma estação meteorológica, com webcam na nossa zona. 

-----------------------

Por aqui, sigo com muitas nuvens e 10ºC.
Vou com 4,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 13:40)

Boas por aqui durante a manhã caiu um forte aguaceiro e ouvi um trovão, rendeu 1,0mm o único mm até ao momento hoje...agora céu coberto, 11,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 13:48)

por aqui cai mais um aguaceiro 

*12.8ºC*


----------



## vifra (5 Fev 2009 às 13:51)

AnDré disse:


> *vifra*, eu só tenho pena que não haja nenhuma estação meteorológica, com webcam na nossa zona.



Há-de chegar o tempo...


----------



## Serrano (5 Fev 2009 às 14:02)

Continuamos com um tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima da noite passada cifrou-se em 3.1 graus. Em relação à neve, vamos esperar que o dia de amanhã nos proporcione uma visita do elemento branco, que continua bem presente acima dos 1000 metros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

Boas,por aqui já voltou novamente os aguaceiros depois de uma breve  pausa para o almoço.

Dados actuais 7.5ºc pressão 998.0hpa mais 85%hr e 2.0mm.

Até logo.


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2009 às 14:19)

Em Rio Tinto sigo com 8º, chove moderadamente, o panorama não se deve alterar durante esta tarde.


----------



## tugaafonso (5 Fev 2009 às 14:38)

Por cá a temperatura está a baixar.
Regressou a chuva, misturada com gelo.
Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas!!!!!!!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (5 Fev 2009 às 14:42)

por aqui trovoadas de neve e agua neve .. 
a paisagem está pintada mas a acumulação é pouca ..

temperatura 0.9º
cumprimentos
miguel moura


----------



## F_R (5 Fev 2009 às 14:53)

Boas

Dia de aguaceiros, alguns com granizo, mas agora o sol brilha apesar de algumas nuvens ameaçadoras que se vêm.
Estão 12.5ºC
1.4mm hoje

A mínima foi de 5.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

Boas!!
Dia igual aos últimos que temos vivido por aqui.
Realço apenas a temperatura mínima que foi bem fresca hoje, com 7.2ºC.
De resto, aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, céu muito nublado, e vento fraco.
13.5ºC e 998hpa.


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2009 às 15:03)

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados por Sol. 
10.5º


----------



## Gongas (5 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

Agora Granizo


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Gongas disse:


> Agora Granizo



Aqui nem pinga. 
Manda para cá


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Gongas disse:


> Agora Granizo



Situações muito localizadas 

Aqui onde estou sol! Mas ligeiramente a Norte e Este claramente nuvens negras a descarregar!


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Gigantesco aguaceiro que passou por aqui.
Chuva muito forte e algum granizo.


----------



## Kaparoger (5 Fev 2009 às 15:06)

Por aqui e depois de uma "granizada"  a chuva não pára de cair.
6.8ºc


----------



## C.R (5 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

Ola pessoal. Bem, durante o dia todo de ontem foram ocorrendo alguns aguaceiros normais, esta madrugada caiu água neve, acumulando a cerca dos 800/900 metros, apartir daí até agora nada a registar. Céu com boas abertas e vento fraco. Temperatura 11ºC durante o meio dia, neste momento 9.5 aproximadamente. Agora uma pergunta, segundo as previsões para amanhã a cota de neve deverá baixar ligeiramente, e a precipitação amanhã, será aguaceiros fracos ou chuva mesmo? Será que por aqui haverá neve acumulada novamente?


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 15:17)

C.R disse:


> Ola pessoal. Bem, durante o dia todo de ontem foram ocorrendo alguns aguaceiros normais, esta madrugada caiu água neve, acumulando a cerca dos 800/900 metros, apartir daí até agora nada a registar. Céu com boas abertas e vento fraco. Temperatura 11C durante o meio dia, neste momento 9.5 aproximadamente. Agora uma pergunta, segundo as previsões para amanha a cota de neve deverá baixar ligeiramente, e a precipitação amanha, será aguaceiros fracos ou chuva mesmo? Será que por aqui haverá neve acumulada novamente?



Essencialmente serão aguaceiros... Poderá não acumular aí, mas é provável a queda de alguma neve.

Aqui permanece o sol, mas muitíssimo perto uma nuvem negríssima parece continuar a descarregar na parte norte da cidade!


----------



## granizus (5 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa sigo com uns tórridos 13,6º e ora tapa ora destapa, mas nem um granizozito para alegrar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

Por aqui passa tudo ao lado até enerva.
T.actual: 14.7ºC
Pressão.Actual:1001hPa


----------



## DMartins (5 Fev 2009 às 15:26)

Aqui, nem é carne, nem peixe.
A Norte faz sol, a sul chove... Eu estou no meio...

6,6º


----------



## Peixoto (5 Fev 2009 às 15:26)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Pois é, soube há instante que na terra dos meus pais, na Serra de Montemuro e a 950m de altitude, está uma "enorme camada de neve"! Palavras de quem lá vive.
> Do Mezio lá, são uns meros 8km no meio da serra e nos moinhos eólicos!
> ...



É verdade!!!

Este Inverno, no Montemuro, não tem faltado neve.

Como em todos os dias da semana tenho que passar junto a Bigorne às 8H. da manhã, rumo ao trabalho, em Lamego, o que não me tem faltado nas viagens tem sido a companhia da neve. 

Parece que amanhã a queda de neve vai descer aos 500 metros de altitude. Sendo assim, a ver vamos se vou conseguir chegar a horas ao trabalho. Os meus colegas que dão aulas em Cinfães e que são de Viseu têm-se visto gregos para chegar a Cinfães. É que a estrada que liga Castro Daire a Cinfães têm estado sucessivamente cortada e as ligações pelo Montemuro são escassas.

Deixo uma foto da viagem de hoje na A24 para Lamego. Estava a nevar bem na altura e a temperatura rondava o -1ºC. 






Aproveitem (os que podem) o nevão de amanhã!!!


----------



## C.R (5 Fev 2009 às 15:37)

vitamos disse:


> Essencialmente serão aguaceiros... Poderá não acumular aí, mas é provável a queda de alguma neve.
> 
> Aqui permanece o sol, mas muitíssimo perto uma nuvem negríssima parece continuar a descarregar na parte norte da cidade!



Obrigado vitamos... Pode ser que haja surpresas... Segundo radar, aproximam-se aguaceiros... Eles que venham em força para a noite quando a temperatura estiver bem baixinha... Lol... E o sol permanece a aquecer...


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 15:37)

Forte aguaceiros que cai por aqui agora.
Fez cair a temperatura cerca de 1ºC, para os 12.8ºC


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2009 às 15:58)

Peixoto disse:


> É verdade!!!
> 
> Este Inverno, no Montemuro, não tem faltado neve.
> 
> ...



Isso é que é alegria, antes de trabalhar, passar pelo nevão! 

Por aqui o dia começou com céu pouco nublado. A nebulosidade tem vindo em aumento ao longo do dia e a chuvita começou à pouco a marcar a sua presença. Pelo radar vejo que não durará muito .

Neste momento a temperatura é de 9,8ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (5 Fev 2009 às 16:06)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE 

Parece que ontem a "Filipa" andou a portar-se mal; hoje estava a ler o Correio da Manhã e na última página tinha esta noticia:Maia: Avião atingido com raio
Um avião da companhia Lufthansa que aterrava no aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro, Maia, foi atingido com um raio. O caso levou a que o piloto desse o alerta para a torre de controlo, que accionou o alerta amarelo. Os bombeiros chegaram a estar mobilizados, mas a saída dos passageiros ocorreu com tranquilidade.http://www.correiodamanha.pt/notici...hannelid=00000021-0000-0000-0000-000000000021
Provavelmente amanhã no Correio da Manhã deve sair a noticia completa 
Sigo neste momento com céu nublado por vezes chove moderadamente mas não dura mais de 2 a 3 minutos


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

Boas,

Agora reparei que o IM prevê mínima de 3ºC para hoje para Setúbal e de 2ºC para amanhã. Será que com estas temperaturas e caso haja lugar a precipitação, poderá nevar na Arrábida?!?


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2009 às 16:11)

Mais um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 16:13)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Agora reparei que o IM prevê mínima de 3ºC para hoje para Setúbal e de 2ºC para amanhã. Será que com estas temperaturas e caso haja lugar a precipitação, poderá nevar na Arrábida?!?



Quase que diria que sim, mas continuo a achar as temperaturas em altitude acima do esperado para as cotas descerem muito... Mas há sempre o factor de imprevisibilidade destas situações.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (5 Fev 2009 às 16:14)

boa tarde ..

por incrível que pareça o sol deu ar da sua graça aqui em barroso..

depois da neve e agua neve da manhã algumas abertas durante a tarde..

temperatura 1.6º

miguel moura


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 16:15)

vitamos disse:


> Quase que diria que sim, mas continuo a achar as temperaturas em altitude acima do esperado para as cotas descerem muito... Mas há sempre o factor de imprevisibilidade destas situações.



Pois, também estranho é o facto de preverem temperaturas tão baixas em Setúbal, em comparação com a envolvente


----------



## storm (5 Fev 2009 às 16:20)

Parte da manhã com aguaceiros fracos/moderados, neste momento esta a cair uma aguaceiro moderado.

Sigo com 12.4ºC


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 16:35)

Há bocado caiu um Aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado de Granizo


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Boas

Por aqui caiu a pouco mais um aguaceiro, a temperatura é de 11,0ºC e o vento moderado...

Vou meter o link da minha web cam...não sei se vai dar mas cá vai 

http://hurricane5.ww.com/


----------



## jpmartins (5 Fev 2009 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite com aguaceiros por vezes fortes que renderam 9.4mm, nada mais aconteceu, o dia tem sido sem chuva, sem vento, é de apontar os cumulos e alguns cumulonimbos lindíssimos que vão passando e pintado o horizonte.
Temp. min. 7.1ºC


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

mais um aguaceiro...fraco, porque o "grosso" passou ao lado.

*10.2ºC*


----------



## granizus (5 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui caiu a pouco mais um aguaceiro, a temperatura é de 11,0ºC e o vento moderado...
> 
> ...




Dá sim Senhor!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

O dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco/moderado. A Temperatura Máxima foi de *13,1ºC*, e neste momento tenho 10,5ºC! O céu encontra-se encoberto, e a ameaçar precipitação, sendo que tenho *5,3mm* acumulados até ao momento!

Humidade nos 81%, e Pressão nos 997 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

Bem, por aqui os aguaceiros têm sido
forte durante todo o dia (mas principalmente durante a tarde)
Trovoada é que nada.
Vamos continuar com o mau tempo durante o fim de semana, pode ser que


----------



## seqmad (5 Fev 2009 às 17:23)

mirones disse:


> Pois, também estranho é o facto de preverem temperaturas tão baixas em Setúbal, em comparação com a envolvente



Mas a julgar pelos gráficos de observação do IM chegou a 2,5 hoje às 8h, e sempre abaixo dos 4 durante a madrugada...


----------



## C.R (5 Fev 2009 às 17:23)

E lá esta, grande parte dos aguaceiros andam no centro do país... Cá no norte somos pretos!... Também é verdade, a precipitação que vier, que venha mais a noite... Vento fraco, bem muito nublado sem aguaceiros em vista e aproximadamente 5ºC... A temperatura está a cair de forma um pouco brusca... Mas que desça a vontade... Lol. Ainda há neve acumulada na serra das meadas (Lamego) devido à neve que caiu durante esta madrugada. Que venha mais... Lol


----------



## Loureso (5 Fev 2009 às 17:25)

vitamos disse:


> Se tens alguma dificuldade através do imageshack sugiro-te o photobucket que tem uma utilização substancialmente mais simples:
> 
> www.photobucket.com
> 
> ...



Olá vitamos

Ainda só li “as gordas” da mensagem por ti enviada mas desde já te agradeço imenso pelo apoio sobre a aplicação de imagens no fórum.
Espero conseguir resolver isto!
Já agora _estás na Minha Terra Natal!

Até lá, sigo com 11,7 ºC aqui em Loures, céu nublado com algumas abertas, períodos de chuva e vento geralmente fraco.


----------



## Lousano (5 Fev 2009 às 17:31)

Por aqui 11º, vento fraco/moderado, aguaceiros fracos mas frequentes (excepto um cerca das 16H30, com uma bela granizada).


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 17:33)

Boa tarde.
Alguns Cb's durante o dia de hoje e nuvens com formações interessantes.


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 17:34)

seqmad disse:


> Mas a julgar pelos gráficos de observação do IM chegou a 2,5 hoje às 8h, e sempre abaixo dos 4 durante a madrugada...



Ainda mais estranho...saí a essa hora de Setúbal e estava ameno 

Não consigo aceder aos gráficos deste computador...quando chegar a Setúbal irei verificar 

Obrigado


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

mirones disse:


> Ainda mais estranho...sai a essa hora de Setúbal e estava ameno
> 
> Não consigo aceder aos gráficos deste computador...quando chegar a Setúbal irei verificar
> 
> Obrigado



Estranho eu tive mínima de 8,8ºC e durante a madrugada a temperatura andou sempre por estes valores pelo menos na minha zona!! Mas onde o IM tem a estação que ainda não sei em certo onde é deve ser fora da cidade arredores


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 17:44)

*Agora na minha assinatura tem também o link para a webCam* 

12,2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

miguel disse:


> *Agora na minha assinatura tem também o link para a webCam*



Parabéns Miguel!! Isso é que é acompanhamento em directo!!


Cai neste momento uma aguaceiro moderado e a temperatura encontra-se nos *8,2ºC*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2009 às 17:47)

Neste momento finalmente está a cair um aguaceiro moderado e estão 11.8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

miguel disse:


> *Agora na minha assinatura tem também o link para a webCam*
> 
> 12,2ºC e vento fraco



Vamos finalmente poder assistir ás famosas "tempestades de Setúbal" que tantos relatos e fotos deram a este fórum!

Obrigado Miguel e boas tempestades


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Fev 2009 às 17:50)




----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

Por aqui está bastante escuro a oeste, e está agora a começar a cair um novo aguaceiro.
8,8ºC e 86% de humidade relativa.
5,7mm acumulados desde as 0h.


A sul o céu está assim:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Sei que não está relacionado com este tópico, mas o que se refere aos Tesourinhos deprimentes da metereologia não o encontrei aqui vai um candidato a tal (a não ser que não perceba o que está escrito)
> 
> ...



Estranhamente contraditório. 
Provavelmente será uma gralha.


----------



## snowstorm (5 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

O frio instala-se.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

snowstorm disse:


> O Frio instala-se.



Que venha ele *"Forte e feio"*.


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Fev 2009 às 17:56)

Olá!!
Depois de um dia cheio de aguaçeiros fortes a muito fortes, aqui mostro mais um, talvez o maior do dia de hoje
Condições actuais:
Temp: 10,1ºC
Pressão: 997hpa ( estável )
Hr: 89%.






[/URL][/IMG]
Que dias fantásticos!!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Fev 2009 às 17:58)

ferreirinha47 disse:


>



finalmente já consegui pôr uma imagem, embora não tenha conseguido pôr o comentário, o que eu queria saber é se a actividade que se vê a sul irá afectar  o território nacional. Obrigado e desculpem


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> finalmente ja consegui por uma imagem, embora nao tenha conseguido por o comentário, o que eu queria saber é se a actividade que se vê a sul irá afectar  o território nacional, Obrigado e desculpem



Creio que irá passar um pouco a sul do território não indo afectar directamente... 

Continua o céu ameaçador por Coimbra... mas nao registo chuva ainda...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 18:07)

Parece-me ter visto um flash a norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2009 às 18:14)

Boas tardes; por aqui a tarde tem sido de aguaceiros pontuais, com várias passagens de tarde com ricas formações de nuvens.

Neste momento não chove mas está muito nublado; temp:6.9ºc.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Fev 2009 às 18:29)

boas

estive agora em Sesimbra e estava a trovejar no mar ainda deu para ver 5 a 6 raios, belíssimo  






abraços


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2009 às 18:29)

Chove torrencialmente!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2009 às 18:31)

snowstorm disse:


> O Frio instala-se.



Estou com 6,9ºC.
A temperatura deu cá uma queda, com a rotação do vento para Noroeste.
Sopra agora moderado a forte e vai chovendo.

7,2mm acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 18:33)

Caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de vento moderado a forte, que atingiu os *46,8 km/h*.
A temperatura desceu para os *8,2 ºC* e a precipitação acumulada eleva-se aos *11,8 mm*.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

começo acreditar que pode haver surpresas; aquela linha de -4 a 850hpa faz sonhar

senão vejamos:

850hpa=1500 m de altitude

por cada 1000 metros que se sobe a temperatura normalmente desce cerca de 6ºc..

-4 a 1500 metros de altura

2 ºc 500 metros de altura


basta apenas um aguaceiro mais conectivo e puff fez-se chacapic! 

corrijam caso esteja enganado quanto a estes calculos


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (5 Fev 2009 às 18:38)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui caiu a pouco mais um aguaceiro, a temperatura é de 11,0ºC e o vento moderado...
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> comeco acreditar que pode haver surpresas aquela lina de -4 a 850hpa..faz sonhar
> 
> senao vejamos:
> 
> ...



Só uma coisa como nós estamos sobre efeito de baixas pressões, os 850hPa não deveriam de significar:
850hPa=«1500


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

A tarde foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Acabou mesmo agora de caír mais um. Eu é que não consegui agarrar antes de chegar ao chão. 

(Perceberam a seca?  )

Fora de brincadeiras, pressão nos 999 mb.


----------



## Zoelae (5 Fev 2009 às 18:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> comeco acreditar que pode haver surpresas aquela lina de -4 a 850hpa..faz sonhar
> 
> senao vejamos:
> 
> ...




A iso 850hPa andará pelos 1300-1400m


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2009 às 18:42)

Boas,

Por Bragança 3,6ºC, 92%HR e 996hPa.

Acho que no próximo aguaceiro já será possível ver alguns flocos.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 18:59)

céu a ficar limpo e vento fraco com temperatura de 9,5ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

Zoelae disse:


> A iso 850hPa andará pelos 1300-1400m



ou seja isso é melhor ?? para ter cotas a 200/300 metros


----------



## CidadeNeve (5 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

Pelo centro da Covilhã. 4º e o céu vai-se enegrecendo... ou melhor, carregando do que esperamos ser o elemento branco! (sim, porque já passou o "estar farto de neve")


----------



## F_R (5 Fev 2009 às 19:09)

Boas

Por cá já a cerca de 1 hora que não chove
Estão 7.8ºC

4.0 mm hoje
998.7 mb de pressão


----------



## tugaafonso (5 Fev 2009 às 19:10)

por aqui a temperatura ronda já os 6º.

nuvens avistam-se...... Quanto à possibilidade da filipa se despedir com uma nevezita, aceitam-se apostas! Apesar de ainda estar numa fase de aprendizagem destas questões metereológicas, a verdade é que as dicas que por aqui tenho apanhado dão-me alguma esperança. A ver vamos se dentro de algumas horas a coisa se confirma!!!!!! 
Po agora o  esse já doi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

A temperatura vai descendo bem, estando já nos 8.9ºC, enquanto vão caindo uns aguaceiros de vez em quando.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

Por aqui um belo aguaceiro de granizo que caiu há coisa de 20 minutos... muito frio na rua.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (5 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

trovoada essa é que nem vê-la !!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo (2.8º), mas acho que mais uma vez o problema será a precipitação...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2009 às 19:29)

Por aqui já vou com 7.7ºC e 6 mm 

Alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de mais, vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 19:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui já vou com 7.7ºC e 6 mm
> 
> Alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de mais, vento fraco.



Ainda só vou com 8.1ºC mas tenho que ter em conta que só agora é que começou a descer.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 19:35)

thunderboy disse:


> Ainda só vou com 8.1ºC mas tenho que ter em conta que só agora é que começou a descer.



Vou fazer um café forte, para ver se me aguento até bem tarde!


----------



## cactus (5 Fev 2009 às 19:44)

boas eu tenho aqui 9,9 ºc ( será que o meu termómetro está avariado ou mal posicionado ?)


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 19:45)

thunderboy disse:


> Ainda só vou com 8.1ºC mas tenho que ter em conta que só agora é que começou a descer.



Não disse
Já vai nos 7.8ºC


----------



## cactus (5 Fev 2009 às 19:47)

Só um aparte, aos meus conterrâneos, que discutiam há pouco sobre a temperatura mínima em Setúbal ( hoje). Eu saí por volta das 5H30 da madrugada e registei 6 ºC , e posso garantir (que no termómetro do carro) no percurso para o emprego que fica a 30km, foi a temperatura mais baixa na redondezas.


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Fev 2009 às 19:56)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo lentamente.
9,5ºC por enquanto é o melhor.
A chuva é uma constante


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

2,1ºC e alguma chuva


----------



## *Dave* (5 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

Por aqui recomeçou a chover...

T: *6,0ºC*
HR.* 91%*
P: *996,5mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 20:15)

7.4ºC bem me parecia que ela ia baixar bem.


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2009 às 20:16)

Céu pouco nublado e tempo frio. 

Vento fraco, pressão nos 1000 mb.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Fev 2009 às 20:17)

Olá 

Sigo com 7.7ºC, hoje já tive um ou dois aguaceiros com granizo à mistura


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 20:24)

Lightning disse:


> Céu pouco nublado e tempo frio.
> 
> Vento fraco, pressão nos 1000 mb.



Tempo frio que se consubstancia em 8.8ºC (já há muito tempo que não se mexe, a temperatura...)


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

Neste momento estou com *7,1ºC*

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1000 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,2ºC


----------



## Estela (5 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

O freemeteo dá neve para Sábado no porto!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 20:29)

Os aguaceiros pararam e a temperatura subiu para os *7,8 ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 20:35)

1,9ºC, cai agua neve


----------



## *Dave* (5 Fev 2009 às 20:36)

Lá vai caindo a temperatura.

T: *5,8ºC*
HR: *91%*
P: *996,1mb/hPa*


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 20:37)

Acabou de passar mais um aguaceiro moderado/forte por estas bandas.

Trovoadas....cadê???


----------



## vinc7e (5 Fev 2009 às 20:42)

Boa noite,

por aqui, depois de descer ate aos 4.6ºC a temperatura está a subir...

vai nos *5.1ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 20:46)

Será que a precipitação que se vê no radar da Corunha vai chegar aqui?

http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 20:47)

volta a pingar com mais força...e com pingos mais "grossos" pelo que oiço eles a baterem com força no corrimão da janela.


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 20:51)

miguel disse:


> Estranho eu tive mínima de 8,8ºC e durante a madrugada a temperatura andou sempre por estes valores pelo menos na minha zona!! Mas onde o IM tem a estação que ainda não sei em certo onde é deve ser fora da cidade arredores




Pois é estranho eu também não dei por temperaturas assim tão baixas


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 20:59)

Descida de temperatura significativa de temperatura 1,3ºC, continua a agua neve


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 21:02)

Por aqui vou neste momento com 8,7ºC e vento nulo; a pressão é de 999hpa e a humidade de 78%...

Não se esqueçam que já podem ver Setúbal em directo clicando na minha assinatura onde diz: "A Minha WebCam"


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

miguel disse:


> Não se esqueçam que já podem ver Setúbal em directo clicando na minha assinatura onde diz: "A Minha WebCam"



Eu não consigo  Será que é necessário algum plug-in?


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 21:10)

mirones disse:


> Eu não consigo  Será que é necessário algum plug-in?



Não sei!  mas penso que não! pelo menos tem quem consiga não sei se teve de instalar algo se não! 

Temperatura a subir devido a um aguaceiro, 9,0ºc e vai pingando o vento é fraco


----------



## CidadeNeve (5 Fev 2009 às 21:11)

Por aqui continua a descer mas ainda tempo seco. Não sei se a manhã nos acordará de branco...


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Fev 2009 às 21:14)

Mais um aguaçeiro forte!
A temperatura desce timidamente
Uma coisa é certa! A noite vai ser animada quer para o Norte quer para o Sul do território. Ora vejam.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 21:16)

Toda aquela precipitação que está a entrar pelo noroeste da península será que vai chegar até Portugal?
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

Começa a nevar!! Temperatura: 1,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

Céu pouco nublado. Tempo frio e vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

amarusp disse:


> Começa a nevar!! Temperatura: 1,0ºC











ferreira5 disse:


> Toda aquela precipitação que está a entrar pelo noroeste da península será que vai chegar até Portugal?
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar



Segundo a animação do radar parece que sim, mas temos de contar com a habitual retenção nos sistemas montanhosos a norte...
http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/radar_anim.htm


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

0,9ºc e parou de nevar


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Segundo a animação do radar parece que sim, mas temos de contar com a habitual retenção nos sistemas montanhosos a norte...
> http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/radar_anim.htm




Pois é isso que me preocupa...


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

amarusp disse:


> 0,9ºc e parou de nevar



Calma a neve irá cair


----------



## adiabático (5 Fev 2009 às 21:36)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui vou neste momento com 8,7ºC e vento nulo a pressão é de 999hpa e a humidade de 78%...
> 
> Não se esqueçam que já podem ver Setúbal em directo clicando na minha assinatura onde diz: "A Minha WebCam"



Miguel, a tua webcam está adornada uns 6º para estibordo!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pois é isso que me preocupa...



Os modelos dão algumas esperanças








© AEMET


----------



## GARFEL (5 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

boa noite a todos
qual a diferença entre 
agua neve
e
sleet

obrigado


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

adiabático disse:


> Miguel, a tua webcam está adornada uns 6º para estibordo!



É natural que esteja, está montada de forma provisória até arranjar melhor solução para a fixar, agora está pendurada por um fio


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

Mais um aguaceiro, agora com 7º de temperatura.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

Brigantia disse:


> Os modelos dão algumas esperanças
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, alguma coisa há-de caír...era só o que faltava!
Mas gostava de ver nevar antes de me deitar e de preferência antes das 3 da manhã...porque estas noitadas dão cabo de mim...para não falar na mulher...que quase pensa que eu fico acordado na net por outros motivos!


----------



## Acardoso (5 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

boa noite pessoal...

por aqui vai chovendo, tendo registado na última hora 1.5mm
sigo com uma pressão de 997.6hpa
o vento esta fraco de S
estou com uma temperatura de 7.4º


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (5 Fev 2009 às 21:44)

por aqui 0.8º 

céu nublado .. a espera da neve ..


para quem gosta de ver fotos de neve 

uma aventura com 50 cm de neve em Montalegre geres no meu blog .. 
http://www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com/

boa noite 
miguel moura ..


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 21:44)

tugaafonso disse:


> por aqui a temperatura ronda já os 6º.
> 
> nuvens avistam-se...... Quanto à possibilidade da filipa se despedir com uma nevezita, aceitam-se apostas! Apesar de ainda estar numa fase de aprendizagem destas questões metereológicas, a verdade é que as dicas que por aqui tenho apanhado dão-me alguma esperança. A ver vamos se dentro de algumas horas a coisa se confirma!!!!!!
> Po agora o  esse já doi!!!!!!!!!!



Já ronda os 5,0ºC em Paços de Ferreira  a esta hora.
A precipitação vai ser muito pouca... ... Vai fazer frio... mas a neve não sei não...mas, gostava de ver mais uma vez!


----------



## Fil (5 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

Boas, por aqui tenho 2,4ºC e céu muito nublado mas com muitas abertas. Até este momento recolhi 7,1 mm no meu pluviómetro, a mínima foi de 1,4ºC e a máxima de 5,7ºC. Durante a tarde ainda cheguei a ter sleet depois de um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui 0.8º
> 
> ceu nublado .. a espera da neve ..
> 
> ...



Assustador...


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2009 às 21:50)

Vou agora com 6ºC, céu muito nublado, mas não chove.

Estes dois últimos dias a precipitação têm passado um pouco ao lado. Ontem 4.5mm e hoje ainda pior, só 3.2mm. 
Haverá alguma explicação para os aguaceiros aqui passarem quase sempre ao lado???
Quanto à neve prevista, acho que não serei contemplado com esse espectáculo, não quero criar expectativas, mas é mais forte que eu, e não consigo, por mais que tente, deixar de ter uma réstia de esperança.

Off-Topic: Como os aguaceiros não queriam nada comigo, fui dar uma volta até à Barragem do Cabril onde tirei algumas fotos a esta, bem como à sua estação meteorológica.
Outras fotos que tenho, é umas que tirei no mês passado à EMA de Proença-a-Nova.
Acham que vale a pena colocar aqui no fórum, e se sim, qual será o tópico?

Bons registos! thumbsup:


----------



## vinc7e (5 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

Por aqui vai caindo alguma chuva faraca

temperatura nos *6.1ºC*


----------



## tclor (5 Fev 2009 às 21:56)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui 0.8º
> 
> ceu nublado .. a espera da neve ..
> 
> ...



Espectacular!
Continuo a achar a foto da senhora dos chapéus muito bem conseguida.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Fev 2009 às 21:58)

Olá 

Sigo agora com 7.4ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

Pressão: 1001 mb e a subir.


----------



## cactus (5 Fev 2009 às 22:02)

por aqui uns estaveis 8,9 ºC , depois dum aguaceiro..


----------



## sandra santos (5 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui 0.8º
> 
> ceu nublado .. a espera da neve ..
> 
> ...



já comentei no blog mas reafirmo aqui parabéns pela subida e determinação,fotos magnificas!


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

cactus disse:


> por aqui uns estaveis 8,9 ºC , depois dum aguaceiro..



E por aqui vou a subir lentamente depois de já ter tido 8,5ºC, agora vou com 9,6ºC e vento nulo a pressão é de 1000hpa


----------



## DMartins (5 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Chuva razoável agora aqui


----------



## *Dave* (5 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

Continua a chover, mas não me parece que vá nevar ou cair água neve.

T:* 5,0ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Neste local está a resposta a muitas preces 

Onde é que isto vai parar...vem com uma velocidade! 








Fonte: http://www.sat24.com


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

Chuva moderada e *7,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Por aqui nada de mais, 8.7ºC o céu está nublado  vamos lá ver no que isto dá, pressão nos 1002hpa e o vento está fraco.


----------



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

Por aqui alguma chuva gelada, sigo com 6.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui nada de mais, 8.7ºC o céu está nublado  vamos lá ver no que isto dá, pressão nos 1002hpa e o vento está fraco.



Apesar da distância, faço minhas as tuas palavras... Tal e qual como aqui...


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

ac_cernax disse:


> Vou agora com 6ºC, céu muito nublado, mas não chove.
> 
> 
> Off-Topic: Como os aguaceiros não queriam nada comigo, fui dar uma volta até à Barragem do Cabril onde tirei algumas fotos a esta, bem como à sua estação meteorológica.
> ...



As fotos da Estação podes colocar aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/24/

Já lá existem várias 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-aerologica-de-lisboa-gago-coutinho-2059.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...orologica-da-amareleja-20-08-2008-a-2485.html


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Por aqui céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas.

3,2ºC, 91%HR e 997hPA.

Venha daí a precipitação


----------



## *Marta* (5 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Aqui neva com intensidade. Já começou a colar!!
Venha ela!!


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2009 às 22:54)

*Dave* disse:


> Continua a chover, mas não me parece que vá nevar ou cair água neve.
> 
> T:* 5,0ºC*
> HR: *95% - 100%*



Penso que aqui pelas beiras só no inicio da manhã é que teremos temperaturas mais baixas. Mas mesmo assim não sei se teremos temperaturas tão baixas para termos sorte. Tu terás a vantagem de estar mais a norte. Mas o que me preocupa mais é a possível falta de precipitação, sem essa nada feito.

Vamos ver.... sigo com *5.4ºC*

Observa a possível evolução das temperaturas neste site...

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/d02/temp.php


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (5 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

quero agradecer a todos pelos comentários ..

e dizer que amanha vou fazer mais uma maluqueira desta vez um cume ao lado (brasalite) ..

quanto ao tempo a neve ainda não chegou aqui hoje ..

temperatura 0.1º 

boa noite ..


----------



## cactus (5 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

miguel disse:


> E por aqui vou a subir lentamente depois de já ter tido 8,5ºC, agora vou com 9,6ºC e vento nulo a pressão é de 1000hpa



vizinho está mais frescote aqui então


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

cactus disse:


> vizinho está mais frescote aqui entao



Vizinho, então quanto está por ai?


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

cactus disse:


> vizinho está mais frescote aqui entao



Voltou a descer e voltei para os 8,5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Fev 2009 às 23:11)

Sigo com 5,1ºC. Desta vez não acredito em surpresas. Pouca precipitação. No Entanto estou armado com a minha máquina para o que der vier e amanhã lá estarei em S.Mamede. Boa sorte a todos!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

Por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos, que acumularam 2,7mm.
Refira-se só que neste mês, que ainda vai só com 5 dias, já acumulei 47,1mm de precipitação!! Não é muito, mas para o que tem ocorrido nos últimos tempos não está mal!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

Boa noite caros *meteorologicómanos*.
A "filipa" anda fraquita para já. Tenho períodos de chuva moderada, vento fraco e 5,0ºC de temperatura.
Hoje deixou-me com 16 mm de chuva (a conta de ontem foram 30,3 mm).
Esperemos pela neve...para quem não está "saturado" dela


----------



## Acardoso (5 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

mais um aguaceiro...registei 1.0mm a temperatura vai nos 6.6º


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Companheiros, por aqui me fico por hoje.
Sigo com 8.7ºC, 1002hpa, e, apesar de ter caído um aguaceiro à coisa de meia hora atrás, agora não chove.
Até amanhã, e bom nevão, para o pessoal do costume... sortudos...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

A temperatura mandou um brutal tombo e vai nos 5.9ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

Bem pessoal, por aqui pelo Porto despeço-me com uns abrasadores 7.2ºC e alguma (pouca chuva). Anseio pelo dia de amanhã que vai ser de viagem até à cidade neve para passar o fim de semana na serra e para entornar uns canecos de bebida aquecedora, nessa noite universitária genial que a Covilhã tem  (e barata!!). Amanhã ainda venho fazer a "check-list" como de costume aqui à "nossa" casa uma vez que só rumo por volta das 6 da tarde!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Aqui 2.3º...precipitação


----------



## cactus (5 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

mirones disse:


> vizinho, então quanto está por ai?



agora 8,9 ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> para quem gosta de ver fotos de neve
> 
> uma aventura com 50 cm de neve em montalegre geres no meru blog ..
> http://www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com/
> ...



Já vi e revi...é fantástico ver alguém a transmitir sensações únicas vividas num ambiente também único como é o Gerês nesta altura. Parabéns.
Já agora: e que tal estará a nevosa? (Nota: ponto mais alto do Gerês com 1556 mts); aquele planalto localizado na zona de Minas dos Carris deve estar "sublime", não? Talvez da próxima...


----------



## cactus (5 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

mas se continuar assim, quando levantar às 5h30, deve estar bem mais fresco que os 6 ºc de hoje, pela mesma hora


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (5 Fev 2009 às 23:28)

Ja neva com bastante intensidade por aqui ..


----------



## StormFairy (5 Fev 2009 às 23:28)

Boas

Aqui 6.2ºC
HR 92%
1001.1 hpa
Caiem uns chuviscos ocasionais... coisa pouca.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

Pelo que vi a altura com maior precipitação e queda de neve a cotas médias ou pontualmente baixas, será ao final da madrugada e manhã porque depois de tarde além de ir subindo a cota a precipitação é cada vez menos...

Aqui vou com 8,4ºC e vento fraco a rajada máxima na última hora foi de 15,5km/h WNW


----------



## vinc7e (5 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

Boas,

por aqui sigo com 5.6ºC


----------



## C.R (5 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

Bem, vou terminar o dia... Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, o vento é fraco e muito provavelmente estará a cair uma geada. A temperatura é de 1.5C. Está uma temperatura boa para a queda de neve, mas esta dificilmente aparecerá por aqui, pois o céu esta completamente estrelado e não há precipitação há mais de 15 horas. Durante o dia tirando a água neve da madrugada, até este momento não houve mais nenhuma precipitação e com a presença do sol durante todo o dia...  Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui 2.3º...precipitação



LOL!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 23:31)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Ja neva com bastante intensidade por aqui ..



Então pode ser que esteja a caminho daqui...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

5.8ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Amigos de Bragança acho que já faltou mais...


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

Por aqui a temperatura iniciou o processo de subida. Em trinta minutos subiu 0,7ºC estando neste momento nos 9,2ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

Neste momento:
Céu com algumas abertas, chão quase seco, temperatura 2.1º, entusiasmo: Alto!


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura iniciou o processo de subida. Em trinta minutos subiu 0,7ºC estando neste momento nos 9,2ºC.



Então mas não era suposto estar a descer?


----------



## jpaulov (5 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Neste momento:
> Céu com algumas abertas, chão quase seco, temperatura 2.1º, entusiasmo: Alto!



...só falta mesmo a "águinha"!!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Neste momento:
> Céu com algumas abertas, chão quase seco, temperatura 2.1º, entusiasmo: Alto!



Aqui ainda 2,8ºC e 92%HR.
Mas quando começar a precipitação a temperatura deverá descer, pois, o ar frio será empurrado para baixo.

Ainda neva em Montalegre?


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Então mas não era suposto estar a descer?



Penso que sim, no entanto, aqui está a ocorrer precisamente o contrário. Poderá ter sido a passagem de um aguaceiro que tenha invertido momentaneamente a temperatura, (mesmo assim a tendência de subida na estação mantém-se).


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 23:51)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui ainda 2,8ºC e 92%HR.
> Mas quando começar a precipitação a temperatura deverá descer, pois, o ar frio será empurrado para baixo.
> 
> Ainda neva em Montalegre?



Penso que mais meia hora e deverá começar a cair algo isto segundo as imagens de satélite.
http://www.sat24.nl/sp
E a temperatura continua a descer...em Montalegre deve estar a nevar bem...e é pena não estar aqui ninguem de Vinhais porque lá deve começar primeiro!


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Por hoje é tudo!

T.Actual:1,4ºC
T.minima:0,9ºC
T.Máxima: 6,3ºC
precipitação: 10,70mm

Neste momento não chove/neva


----------



## jonaslor (5 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Bom por aqui tem nevado embora seja misturada com água.
Sigo com 1,4ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (5 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

Por aqui 0º e continua a nevar


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

penso que o que tem nevado aí, aínda é fruto da movimentação de nuvens de sudoeste, pois aínda não começaram a ser afectados por esta frente que se desloca de noroeste, pois aí as cotas certamente serão mais baixas!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Por aqui 0º e continua a nevar



Existe acumulação?


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo

Temp: *7,0ºC*
Precipitaçao acumulada: *17,0mm*


----------



## salgado (6 Fev 2009 às 00:05)

Por aqui 2,4º, o vento já rodou para nw! Venha precipatação!


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 00:08)

O vento aqui está de O/ONO, ou dizendo melhor a brisa.


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

boas

neste momento 8.9ºc, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste, céu assim  







abraços


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (6 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

Ja existe acumulação 1 a 2 cm nas estradas nos telhadas e fora das estradas ainda havia muita neve mas parece que também está a acumular bastante ..


----------



## Brigantia (6 Fev 2009 às 00:12)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Ja existe acumulação 1 a 2 cm nas estradas nos telhadas e fora das estradas ainda havia muita neve mas parece que tb esta a acumular bastante ..







2,4ºC e 92%HR


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2009 às 00:14)

Boas noites.
Estou neste momento instalado na Peneda  ( pois é: se Maome não vai à montanha...) e durante uma hora a chuva trazia uns flocos grandes mas que derretiam.Agora parou.
A 700 m na zona onde os modelos prevêem mais precipitação e com a temperatura nos 2,4º ( a descer o.5º por hora) claro que todo eu sou euforia.
Vamos ver no que isto vai dar.
Todos os cenários estão ainda em aberto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir ligeiramente e encontro-me com *8,1 ºC*.
Cai um aguaceiro no momento, acumulando-se agora os primeiros *0,2 mm *do dia.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

Então e o que é feito da Guarda e da Covilhã?


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

Boas noites! 

Por cá este dia da Filipa foi animado em alguns momentos e noutros a pasmaceira habitual. Ou seja a normal lotaria dos aguaceiros .

A manhã foi mais tranquila e seca, mas com o avançar do dia e especialmente no período pós-almoço, lá nos tocou algum que outro aguaceiro. Pelo que me contaram chegou-se mesmo a escutar alguns trovões, infelizmente não ouvi nada . No entanto aqui vos deixo o meu testemunho gráfico, dos fenómenos que consegui registar:

Aqui as sempre belas "couves-flor":






















Pareceu-me uma wall cloud, o ângulo em que a fotografei não foi o melhor mas era onde podia estar naquele momento, os especialistas neste tipo de fenómenos que se pronunciem .

















E ainda consegui "capturar" estas Pileus, nuvens a que acho particular graça pela sua forma de chapéu. 







Já de noite (perto das 20h) e em Campo Maior ainda vi granizar qualquer coisa, foi curto mas deu para alegrar o inicio da noite:







Enfim à falta de neve, olhem vou-me dedicando a este tipo de tempo severo que tantos apreciam, eu nem por isso .

Neste momento tenho 4,9ºC .

Um abraço alentejano.

PS - Parabéns ao sadino Miguel pela sua weatherCam!


----------



## Brigantia (6 Fev 2009 às 00:20)

As nuvens parece aumentarem a Oeste.

Vinhais deve estar a minutos da neve






2,3ºC e 92%HR


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

thunderboy disse:


> Então e o que é feito da Guarda e da Covilhã?



Por aqui 3.0ºc com algum nevoeiro por enquanto não se passa nada vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Só mesmo no Alentejo preciosidades como essas.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

Belas fotos actioman


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

Chuva moderada 

Temp: *7,1ºC*
Pressao: *997,2hPa*

PS: Boas fotos, _actioman_!


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

actioman disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Por cá este dia da Filipa foi animado em alguns momentos e noutros a pasmaceira habitual. Ou seja a normal lotaria dos aguaceiros .
> 
> ...



boas

sim a mim também me parece uma wall cloud    à medida do nosso país   aqui fica uma em Espanha. 






tens mesmo que te dedicar é a tudo o que tem a ver com meteo, perder as tuas reportagens que devem vir quando for altura da trovoada, não pode ser    aguardo serenamente pelas tuas reportagens do tempo Alentejano severo 

miguel boa cam parabéns  

abraços


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (6 Fev 2009 às 00:35)

Por aqui continua 0º 
mas parou de nevar e o vento aumentou de intensidade ..

Parabéns pelas fotos actioman, 
são cumulos, c. Congestus e cumuloninbus ???


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> sim a mim também me parece uma wall cloud    a medida do nosso país   aqui fica uma em Espanha.
> 
> ...



Se apanhasse um "bicho" desses à frente da minha casa escondia-me logo debaixo da cama.


----------



## sandra santos (6 Fev 2009 às 00:37)

actioman disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Por cá este dia da Filipa foi animado em alguns momentos e noutros a pasmaceira habitual. Ou seja a normal lotaria dos aguaceiros .
> 
> ...





Adorei as fotos lindissimas


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

O que é que dizem: espero mais um pouco ou vou-me deitar?


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (6 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> sim a mim também me parece uma wall cloud    A medida do nosso país   aqui fica uma em espanha.
> 
> ...



fantástica essa parede ..


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Por aqui continua 0º
> mas parou de nevar e o vento aumentou de intensidade ..
> 
> Parabens pelas fotos actioman,
> são cumulos, c. Congestus e cumuloninbus ???




São Cumulus Congestus 

Agradeço a todos os vossos agradecimentos .

Isso sim que é uma wall coud, foi em Espanha, também já a conhecia. Eu acho que o melhor local para este tipo de formações é junto à costa, pelo menos é dessas zonas que aparecem os melhores registos fotográficos.
Vocês vibram mesmo com este tipo de tempo!  Venham de lá umas trovoadas valentes e assim tenha eu tempo que vou tentar arranjar uns raios alentejanos, mas para isso ainda preciso de umas lições dos *mestres*! ajrebelo e pessoal do meteoalerta  e do mestre dos raios: Miguel, que tem por aqui fotos espectaculares .

Pessoal do norte venha a neve!  

E colega MeteoPtg, amanhã se puder também lá estarei para receber a amiga snow, pode ser que nos cruzemos por lá! Se vires um Fiat cinza com um artista de aspecto completamente meteolouco a olhar para os flocos e a sorrir de boca aberta, todo apetrechado de Câmaras,  já sabes sou moi!


----------



## *Marta* (6 Fev 2009 às 00:56)

Por aqui, a neve foi de pouca dura e a pouca que acumulou nos carros, derreteu.
Aguardo pacientemente!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2009 às 00:56)

Boas; por aqui neste momento tudo calmo, céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados 4.3ºc pressão 1000.2hpa e 91%hr.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 00:58)

Então ainda não caiu nada em Bragança a não ser a temperatura ou nem isso caiu?


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 00:58)

Aqui cai um aguaceiro que já dura algum tempo... já levo acumulados 2.2mm desde as 0h. A temperatura está nos 4.8°C. Estou a gostar de ouvir a chuva, mas se fosse umas horas mais tarde poderia dar uma surpresa. Quem sabe!


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

Céu  nublado e vento nulo 

Temp: *6,7ºC*

Neste último aguaceiro, acumulei *0,5mm*


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

por aqui já começou a cair qualquer coisa do céu, mas parece apenas chuvisco.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 01:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> por aqui já começou a cair qualquer coisa do céu, mas parece apenas chuvisco.


Qual é a temperatura?


----------



## iceworld (6 Fev 2009 às 01:01)

6º e aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 01:02)

2.1º


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2009 às 01:03)

Chove fraco em Bragança, vamos ter fé

Sigo com 2.7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (6 Fev 2009 às 01:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> por aqui já começou a cair qualquer coisa do céu, mas parece apenas chuvisco.



Chuvisco também por aqui.
Se a precipitação aumentar passará a neve...

2,6ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 01:06)

chuva mas a temperatura subiu... 2.3º


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 01:08)

Sleet com 3ºC por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

Não estou a perceber este aumento de temperatura.
Não era suposto o ar frio estar a entrar. É que eu já tive 5.8ºC e agora tenho 7.1ºC.


----------



## bewild (6 Fev 2009 às 01:26)

Bem neste momento encontro-me no alto da Sra. das Neves em Montejunto a temperatura situa-se nos 4,5ºC e vento moderado a forte. Estou um pouco desiludido pois pensei que a esta altitude estivesse mais frio. Precipitação ainda não ocorreu, alguém me sabe dizer a que hora haverá precipitação, quero ver um floco.

PS. Desceu para 4,4ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2009 às 01:28)

O ar frio não demorará.
Estive a ver os metares da Galiza e a Corunha já está com noroeste com rajadas e 5º.
Vigo e Santiago ainda quase sem vento.
Mas a julgar pelo satélite parece que só mais lá para o final da madrugada é que chegarão precipitações de registo.
Que fazer aqui na Peneda?
Ir dormir para às 6, 7 estar fresquinho ?
Não sei o que fazer...
mas ainda assim grande noite, em grande Inverno...
por aqui voltou a precipitar uns ténues flocos misturados com chuva e parou de novo.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 01:29)

bem penso que o frio entrará mais uma vez, quando não houver precipitação...adeus e até amanhã!


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 01:31)

Por aqui cai neste momento sleet com 1.9ºc
até amanhã


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 01:49)

nimboestrato disse:


> O ar frio não demorará.
> Estive a ver os metares da Galiza e a Corunha já está com noroeste com rajadas e 5º.
> Vigo e santiago ainda quase sem vento.
> Mas a julgar pelo satélite parece que só mais lá para o final da madrugada é que chegarão precipitações de registo.
> ...



Ora nem mais, vai descansar que te queremos pronto para registar tudo! 

Uma boa noite e bons registos mais logo. Que tenham um nevão memorável! 

Despeço-me com a temperatura estancada nos 4,9ºC. e a pressão a baixar agora para os 1002hPa.


----------



## Overkill (6 Fev 2009 às 02:30)

Por aqui comecou a  à 10minutos com alguma intensidade e rajadas de vento fortes vindas de Norte ... 

Vamos ver no que isto dá


----------



## bewild (6 Fev 2009 às 02:37)

Neste momento em Montejunto cai sleet vêm puxado a vento de norte é pena não começar a chover com mais intensidade pois aí possivelmente viria mesmo neve vamos aguardar mais alguns momentos. Alguém me pode informar como estão as imagens de satélite é por telemóvel não dá para ver.


----------



## jppm89 (6 Fev 2009 às 02:45)

Grande quantidade de granizo que caiu!

Já foi a cerca de 20/30m  e continua acumulado nos vazos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 07:28)

O dia começa fresco, com *6,9 ºC* e céu nublado.
Acumulei, até agora, *2,4 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 07:35)

Bons Dias!

Os aguaceiros moderados/fortes marcaram esta noite!
Neste momento tenho 6,0ºC, e a mínima foi de *5,5ºC*

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1005 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de ONO (292º), com uma Média de 11,8 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,0ºC

A precipitação acumulada desde as 00h, é *5,3mm*


----------



## amarusp (6 Fev 2009 às 07:38)

Bom dia, tempo frio, céu muito nublado, neste momento não neva.
A acumulução de neve situa-se nos 900 m


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 07:39)

Bom dia

Por aqui -0,5ºC, vento forte e neva com intensidade. Acumula rapidamente.


----------



## vegastar (6 Fev 2009 às 07:50)

Bom dia,

por aqui estão 2.8ºC. Segundo a imagem de satélite aproxima-se uma célula de Norte... 

1mm desde a meia-noite.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 08:07)

Acho que mais uma vez fomos traídos pela precipitação...


----------



## tclor (6 Fev 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia. Por aqui -0,7 e a neve acumula já abaixo dos 800 m.


----------



## storm (6 Fev 2009 às 08:21)

Noite de aguaceiros moderados/fortes juntamente com granizo acompanhados de rajadas fortes de vento.

Neste momento segue tudo calmo, temperatura actual: 7.8ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2009 às 08:24)

Bom dia, 

neste momento 3.4 graus, vento N  45 km /k, pressão 1002hpa!

está a cair um aguaceiro de água neve!

pelo meio veem-se uns flocos maiores!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 08:25)

oh meu Deus!! Está a cair agua-neve no Porto!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (6 Fev 2009 às 08:27)

Confirmadissimo!!


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2009 às 08:27)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> oh meu Deus!! Está a cair agua-neve no Porto!!!



Está sim sim senhora, e vejo pelo meio uns flocos maiores (mais brancos) a cair mais lentamente que a chuva!

Aí em Paços deve estar quase nevar mesmo não?


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2009 às 08:29)

temperatura desce para 3.2cº !


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 08:29)

E não pára há 20 minutos!!! no Porto???
é neve garantida em Paços de Ferreira!!
pessoal do distrito do Porto e Braga, estejam atentos!!


----------



## ct5iul (6 Fev 2009 às 08:32)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia 
Por aqui esta a levantar-se algum vento


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 08:33)

ok...agora é só neve mesmo!!! 
...
Estou no Porto mesmo para trabalhar... não em Paços!...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 08:34)

volto a água-neve.... e parou...


----------



## C.R (6 Fev 2009 às 08:38)

Bons dias. Por aqui a noite foi uma pasmaceira, sem chuva, sem neve, o piso está totalmente seco e já não chove aqui à sensivelmente 24 horas. A temperatura esta baixa 1,3C e o céu apenas com algumas nuvens. Como eu disse,  por aqui nikles... Enfim, para chover aqui, em alguns sítios como Vila Real teria que chover torrencialmente, mas até mesmo aí parece não ter ocorrido nada... É o efeito das cadeias montanhosas em que estou envolvido e que tiram muita precipitação. E duvido que caia alguma coisa hoje... Parabéns aos contemplados.


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Fev 2009 às 08:58)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> ok...agora é só neve mesmo!!!
> ...
> Estou no Porto mesmo para trabalhar... não em Paços!...



Em que zona do Porto estás? Eu vinha no metro a essa hora pelo que não vi nada 

De qualquer das formas estão a haver algumas abertas pelo que a temperatura deverá subir rapidamente. Acho que foi a despedida da neve no Porto este Inverno


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2009 às 09:00)

No trajecto recente de Porto (Foz) até Rio Tinto, a temperatura desceu de 5º para 3º. Foi caindo uma água-neve, neste momento temos abertas, mas se as nuvens se adensarem, é neve garantida a quotas muito baixas


----------



## paricusa (6 Fev 2009 às 09:06)

Boas

Neste momento tenho 3.0ºc a descer, mas penso que a neve só acima dos 300m/400m se houver precipitação claro esta! Penso que vai ser o mal de quem tem tudo para ver o elemento branco... Por aqui céu limpo e sol, mas á volta nuvens negras, vamos ver se alguma se aventura pra estes lados, não me parece!


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia!
Noite de alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de relevante.
Destaco a subida da pressão atmosférica, para os 1006hpa.
Não chove agora, mas pelas nuvens que estão a entrar, vai cair um forte aguaceiro.
Vento fraco.
A temperatura segue nos 9.6ºC após uma mínima de 6.7ºC.


----------



## karkov (6 Fev 2009 às 09:13)

Bons dias!!
Estou em Joane no mesmo sitio onde estava á quase um mês atrás e com a mesma esperança... o problema é que está um Sol medonho


----------



## mocha (6 Fev 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia a todos por aqui uma escuridão ja chove, sigo com 10ºc
Bom fim de semana


----------



## karkov (6 Fev 2009 às 09:23)

a senhora da televisão disse que neve acima dos 1000m para hoje... mas tinha uma nuvem com neve em Bragança que tem 700m ninguém os entende...


----------



## godzila (6 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

o IM está a dar neve só para os 1000m, mas eu acordei ás 8.30 e estava a cair uma boa nevada aos 600m que ainda acumulou um pouco mas já derreteu tudo


----------



## vinc7e (6 Fev 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

por aqui está um belo dia de sol 

temperatura nos 4.4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

godzila disse:


> o IM está a dar neve só para os 1000m, mas eu acordei ás 8.30 e estava a cair uma boa nevada aos 600m que ainda acomulou um pouco mas já derreteu tudo



Os senhores do IM andam ligeiramente perdidos...

Como vêem já há relatos de alguns flocos pelo Porto, pena a precipitação ser muito escassa caso contrário teríamos um dia em grande novamente no Norte


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2009 às 09:36)

João Dias disse:


> Os senhores do IM andam ligeiramente perdidos...
> 
> Como vêem já há relatos de alguns flocos pelo Porto, pena a precipitação ser muito escassa caso contrário teríamos um dia em grande novamente no Norte



 Neste momento aproxima-se uma célula muito escura vindo do litoral. O pessoal do Porto e eu em Rio Tinto vamos tirar brevemente as dúvidas se sempre há neve para esta região


----------



## rochas (6 Fev 2009 às 09:36)

Boas, aqui por Oleiros (Castelo Branco) neva à cota de 500m; é pena a pouca precipitação mas na serra já há bastante acumulação. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2009 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 9.6ºC, PRESSÃO 1008hPa e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

boas

Para quem quiser ir até à Serra da Estrela a Força Aérea, o Exercito e a Marinha estão a fazer um exercício na zona de Seia e estão a deslocar pessoal para a Serra da Estrela onde vão lançar pára-quedistas estão no terreno controladores aéreos tácticos dos EUA vários F16 da Dinamarca e Espanha e um Avião radar E3A da Nato. Este exercício decorre ate ao dia 12-02-2009
NOTICIA DE ÚLTIMA HORA EM VILA DE REI UM AUTOCARRO DESPISTOU-SE DEVIDO AO MAU TEMPO 
sigo com 7,7ºC algum vento


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia! Caiu agora um aguaceiro em que a temperatura desceu aos 3°C e caiu sleet misturado com a chuva. Registei ainda uma rajada  de 44km/h.


----------



## *Marta* (6 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

Sol!!! Aqui está sol!!! 
E onde anda a minha neve?? Hum??


----------



## paricusa (6 Fev 2009 às 09:55)

Aqui a temperatura não para de subir, ja vai nos 3.9ºC... também com este sol desde o amanhecer! parece que vem um aguaceiro ao longe mas pode ser uma miragem!! lol


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 09:57)

Aqui chove neste momento...


----------



## C.R (6 Fev 2009 às 10:01)

Sol e mais sol... As nuvens é que são poucas... Agora a neve para estes lados com um pouco de sorte e temos novamente no próximo inverno. Temperatura neste momento 2C e não há vento... O céu está com tendência a limpar...  Pessoal, se alguém der conta de que se aproxima um aguaceiro aqui para os lados de Lamego/Tarouca que diga... Ok. Mas vendo o satélite do IM, acho que posso  esquecer...


----------



## Silknet (6 Fev 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Viseu segue com muito frio, cerca de 1ºC mas sem precipitação, logo sem neve...

E com o IM a prever cota de neve acima dos 600 m, perdi quase toda a esperança...

Desde o dia que me registei que sigo atentamente este fórum e cada vez mais viciado!
Há espírito de entreajuda, fundamental para que os que nada sabem aprenderem, e os que já sabem, saberem mais...
Dá gosto passar cá, (embora não tantas vezes como gostaria), e ver os posts animados do pessoal, ora quando neva, chove, cai granizo ou simplesmente faz sol.
Este "testamento" é apenas para dizer OBRIGADO Fórum Meteopt.com


----------



## ALV72 (6 Fev 2009 às 10:09)

Aqui em Coimbra parece que cai alguma agua neve, estarei a vêr mal ??
A serra da Lousã quando saí de Poiares ás 8 tinha neve até meio, quando cheguei a Coimbra por volta das 8.40 a temperatura indicada na tranquilidade era de 4º.

Joao


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2009 às 10:09)

Bom dia
Por aqui o dia está bem mais interessante que o de ontem, aguaceiros fortes, muito granizo, um trovão isolado, quando as células passam o vento sopra moderado a forte.

*Tmim. 4.1ºC*


----------



## Kaparoger (6 Fev 2009 às 10:10)

Aqui já neva ha 10m, pena não acumular por causa do piso estar molhado!!
1ºc


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 10:13)

Kaparoger disse:


> Aki já neva ha 10m, pena n acumular por causa do piso estar molhado!!
> 1ºc



Não tenho a mínima dúvida! É que aqui em baixo já esteve a roçar o sleet com pingas mais grossas e esbranquiçadas no meio da precipitação. Claramente neve nas encostas e aí no Roxo então deve estar emocionante!


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 10:18)

Tive a visita da neve durante a madrugada, com um micro-nevão que agarrou em quase todas as superfícies, sendo bem suficiente para tornar a estrada perigosa. No momento em que nevava, a temperatura desceu até 1 grau, mas pelas 09 horas já estavam 2 graus e poucas nuvens.


----------



## Kaparoger (6 Fev 2009 às 10:20)

vitamos disse:


> Não tenho a mínima dúvida! É que aqui em baixo já esteve a roçar o sleet com pingas mais grossas e esbranquiçadas no meio da precipitação. Claramente neve nas encostas e aí no Roxo então deve estar emocionante!




Foram cerca de 15m sempre a dar-lhe!! Agora parou mas promete voltar.
Pena não acumular


----------



## tclor (6 Fev 2009 às 10:23)

Alguma neve acumulada nos telhados e carros em Loriga.
Céu muito nublado e -0,1º de temperatura.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2009 às 10:27)

Neste momento por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro, T.Actual: 9.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 10:34)

Por aqui já neva.


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 10:35)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui ja neva.



Segunda nevada do ano para a minha avó!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2009 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Por cá neste momento céu nublado com boas abertas. Vento fraco

Mínima de 11,3ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (6 Fev 2009 às 10:58)

Por aqui está. felizmente, um sol arregalado! Também quero que neve mas sou sincero, parece que me nasce uma nova alma cada vez que olho para a rua e vejo tanta luz!


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 10:58)

vitamos disse:


> Segunda nevada do ano para a minha avó!



Tantos anos sem vê-la e já nos visitou duas vezes este ano. Incrível.
Já parou, mas deu-lhe bem, pena ser muito húmida e ter começado com chuva e assim o chão estava encharcado. Mas valeu o espectáculo.


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 11:14)

boas por aqui às 6h nevava existiu alguma acumulação neste momento está bastante sol, desta vez faltou mesmo a precipitação 
temp 3ºc


----------



## Gongas (6 Fev 2009 às 11:14)

Incrível. acordei as 10h com o barulho da chuva e afinal era granizo que foi tanto que deixou os carros e telhados branquinhos; que grande camada pena não ter tirado fotos.


----------



## paricusa (6 Fev 2009 às 11:36)

Bem por aqui estavam 7,2ºc do nada veio uma ventania na ordem dos 30/40km/h e caiu um aguaceiro fraco de sleet descendo a temperatura para os 4ºC em 10minutos... se a chuva viesse logo de manhã quando estavam 2,3ºC podia haver surpresas, agora, só para a próxima... agora sol novamente!


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 11:44)

Por volta das 6h30 cai um forte aguaceiro de granizo, com *5,1ºC*

A temperatura subiu aos *9,2ºC* de máxima, no entanto caiu um aguaceiro que fez a temperatura descer até aos *5,6ºC*

Neste momento, algumas abertas, *5,8ºC* e *5,0mm* acumulados


----------



## telegram (6 Fev 2009 às 12:27)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui em Coimbra parece que cai alguma agua neve, estarei a vêr mal ??
> A serra da Lousã quando saí de Poiares ás 8 tinha neve até meio, quando cheguei a Coimbra por volta das 8.40 a temperatura indicada na tranquilidade era de 4º.
> 
> Joao



Há realmente muita neve na serra da Lousã. Daqui vê-se muito bem quando há abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardespor aqui hoje não se pode lá fora devido ao vento gélido e forte.

O céu está muito nublado com o sol aparecer por vezes.

Dados actuais 7.3ºc pressão 1004.7hpa e 58%hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

Não sei se a Filipa vai deixar por aqui mais alguma coisa, mas creio que o essencial já está.
A pressão sobe, o céu vai desanuviando, sendo que apesar de estar ainda nublado, já se tem visto o azul do céu com muito mais frequência...
A temperatura, não obstante quedas momentâneas motivadas por algum aguaceiro, vai subindo tranquilamente: 12.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *7,8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Boas

Bragança acordou coberta por um fino manto branco, que foi derretendo ao longo da manhã 

Neste momento 2.7ºC céu nublado com grandes abertas...


----------



## trepkos (6 Fev 2009 às 13:03)

Consigo ver muitas células à volta mas como sempre nenhuma cá deve 'cair'


----------



## joao paulo (6 Fev 2009 às 13:06)

Vento gelado, sol e algumas nuvens, um ou outro floco disperso...


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 13:19)

Poucas nuvens, vento forte e 3,0ºC.


----------



## trepkos (6 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

Por aqui a minha mãe relata sleet, mas devem estar uns 8 graus, a menos que a tempetura tinha caído a pique com a passagem de uma célula, podia ser um fino granizo


----------



## Peixoto (6 Fev 2009 às 13:30)

Caros amigos, aqui pela Beira Alta dominam o frio e o céu está nublado, com algumas abertas.

Hoje, por volta das 8H. passei pelo Montemuro, rumo a Lamego e o termómetro marcava -2ºC. Não havia precipitação; por isso o gelo na estrada era bastante e um perigo!!! Passaram por mim três limpa-neves a deitar sal, mas todos no sentido oposto.

O Montemuro continua com neve, mas no regresso a Viseu, era já visível o efeito do céu com abertas. Aos poucos, a neve começa a derreter. 

Deixo-vos com uma foto da Serra do Montemuro, ainda com neve.





Parece que o fim-de-semana vai ser de frio, mas menos nuvens. Será que ainda assim cairá neve??? 

Entretanto, ficamos à espera do novo sistema depressionário.

Abraços.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2009 às 13:35)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui hoje há mais sol que nuvens.
A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h vai em 1,7mm. Fraquinho.

A temperatura está agora nos 9,9ºC.
Humidade nos 59%.

O vento sopra moderado a forte de NO.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 13:37)

Mais um aguaceiro de agua-neve no Porto... desta vez mais chuva que neve.... 
Neve confirmada em Paços de Ferreira há cerca de 2horas.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Fev 2009 às 13:39)

Boa tarde 

Bem acho que vem aí mais animação  Vamos ver no que isto dá 



Sigo com 11.3ºC; Vento moderado média de 24Km/h


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 13:44)

Por aqui a noite rendeu 1,0mm...o dia está a ser de muito sol e céu pouco nublado...a temperatura é de 11,5ºC e o vento fraco


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

ct5iul disse:


> BOA TARDE
> 
> BEM ACHO QUE VEM AI MAIS ANIMAÇÃO VAMOS VER NO QUE ISTO DA
> 
> ...



wow! isto hoje tem sido um fartote para o Porto!
Terceiro aguaceiro de agua-neve que registo.
Acabou mesmo agora o terceiro... Temperatura desceu para os 4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2009 às 13:54)

12.3ºC, céu nublado com boas abertas. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas rapidamente desapareceu para dar lugar ao sol que agora brilha.


----------



## psm (6 Fev 2009 às 13:58)

ct5iul disse:


> BOA TARDE
> 
> BEM ACHO QUE VEM AI MAIS ANIMAÇÃO VAMOS VER NO QUE ISTO DA
> 
> ...






Isso são nuvens altas que estão relacionadas com o jet stream e sua trajectória é de norte para sul,e não irá dar em nada.


----------



## DMartins (6 Fev 2009 às 14:02)

Vejam Burgos na webcam:

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## psm (6 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

Neste momento no Estoril está a cair um aguaceiro fraco a moderado com vento de NO moderado.


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

Sim, essa mancha maior à esquerda, e a outra à direita no limite do círculo assinalado são nuvens altas que não dão nada como disse o psm!
De qualquer forma, no meio, entre elas, há uma zona mais compacta parece de nuvens mais baixas com precipitação..
Não sei é se terão ainda convecção suficiente, e se haverá frio suficiente para neve a cotas baixas, como agora.. Mas ainda há alguma coisa no mar a caminho do litoral Norte sim..


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

Boa tarde.
O evento desta manhã com alguma relevância foi granizo misturado com sleet.
Agora há é muito vento e já atingi uma rajada de 53.6km/h


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

Neste momento cai uma aguaceiro moderado com granizo à mistura, com *7,4ºC* de temperatura!

A Temperatura Máxima até ao momento foi de *9,9ºC*


Humidade nos 72%
Pressão a 1008 hPa
Vento a 26,3 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## squidward (6 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

por aqui a mínima foi de *6.4ºC*...nada de especial


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Sol e mais sol aqui  11,3ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 12,4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 14:23)

Houve agora uma rajada a 51.4km/h


----------



## DMartins (6 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

Por aqui frio ( 7º ), e cai agora uma mistura de nada com coisa nenhuma...


----------



## C.R (6 Fev 2009 às 14:36)

Bem, quando pensava que hoje não veria a neve, o que aconteceu foi que o céu tornou-se muito nublado, o vento tornou-se fraco a moderado e gélido o que fez tombar a temperatura para uns tornorentos 2.7C e durante 5 minutos fez-se chocapic! Caiu um aguaceiro fraco em forma de neve...  Não foi nada mas deu para matar saudades de ver nevar, coisa que não acontece a quase 2 semanas... Lol... Agora o vento foi-se, o sol voltou e a temperatura subiu... Estão 4.7C aproximadamente...


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 14:39)

ct5iul disse:


> boas
> 
> Para quem quiser ir até à Serra da Estrela a Força Aérea, o Exercito e a Marinha estão a fazer um exercício na zona de Seia e estão a deslocar pessoal para a Serra da Estrela onde vão lançar pára-quedistas estão no terreno controladores aéreos tácticos dos EUA vários F16 da Dinamarca e Espanha e um Avião radar E3A da Nato. Este exercício decorre ate ao dia 12-02-2009
> NOTICIA DE ÚLTIMA HORA EM VILA DE REI UM AUTOCARRO DESPISTOU-SE DEVIDO AO MAU TEMPO
> sigo com 7,7ºC algum vento



É o Real Thaw 09! . É mais uma brincadeirinha para a malta mostrar à NATO que está tudo Op! Toda a minha gente (os 3 ramos das forças armadas) participa! 




miguel disse:


> Sol e mais sol aqui  11,3ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 12,4ºC



Olha _idem idem aspas aspas_ , realmente que tristeza é a desilusão total, com a direcção que a precipitação trás fica tudo na zona da Serra da Estrela e serras circundantes . Começo a temer que hipóteses reais de neve por aqui, este ano já se acabaram .

A temperatura é agora de uns escaldantes 9,3ºC. A destacar apenas a grande sensação de frio devido ao vento gelado que sopra por vezes de forma moderada. A pressão é de 1006hPa e o céu está parcialmente nublado e sem uma gota que seja...

Alguém sabe alguma coisa do *nimboestrato*? Ontem deixou-nos com este post e até agora não deu notícia alguma? Deve andar a curtir a neve! Será? 




nimboestrato disse:


> O ar frio não demorará.
> Estive a ver os metares da Galiza e a Corunha já está com noroeste com rajadas e 5º.
> Vigo e Santiago ainda quase sem vento.
> Mas a julgar pelo satélite parece que só mais lá para o final da madrugada é que chegarão precipitações de registo.
> ...


----------



## joao paulo (6 Fev 2009 às 14:40)

mais do mesmo uns farrapitos dispersos...


----------



## profgeo (6 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

boa tarde pessoal. num espaço de uma semana voltou a nevar nas serras da madeira!!!!!
este inverno está a ser bem rico em matéria de neve aqui no PICO do ATLANTICO:S

aqui fica a imagem do pico do areeiro pelas 14h!



  ... pelas 13h estavam 1.9graus

aqui pelo Funchal, o tempo está tipo CHOCHO lolol, ora há aguaceiros ora há sol!!!
capital da Madeira pelas 14.30


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

Ligou-me uma amiga a dizer que estava a nevar em Unhais da Serra, será que ainda vai chegar aqui alguma coisa?


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

Serrano disse:


> Ligou-me uma amiga a dizer que estava a nevar em Unhais da Serra, será que ainda vai chegar aqui alguma coisa?



amigo serrano aqui em cima também já neva mas são uns aguaceiros muito fracos  deve ser pouco tempo


----------



## tclor (6 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

Recomeça a nevar em Loriga  A temperatura está nos 1,7º


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 14:46)

spiritmind disse:


> amigo serrano aqui em cima também já neva mas são uns aguaceiros muito fracos  deve ser pouco tempo



Pois, também já chegaram à zona da Estação


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 14:47)

Serrano disse:


> Pois, também já chegaram à zona da Estação



Agora Neva bem


----------



## kikofra (6 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

aqui nos ultimos 10m começou a chover forte e fez muito vento, agora esta tudo calmo outra vez!


----------



## Rog (6 Fev 2009 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui no Norte da Madeira céu nublado
11ºC
82%HR
1020hpa
UV 2
Aguaceiros apenas durante a madrugada 3,4mm
Temperatura mínima de 8,8ºC


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 14:53)

Continua a Nevar coisa que no radar  não aparece por isso deve ser só um aguaceiro local


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 14:54)

Vai nevando ligeiramente na zona baixa da Covilhã (500 msnm)...


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 14:56)

Serrano disse:


> Vai nevando ligeiramente na zona baixa da Covilhã (500 msnm)...



Se até a 500m neva porque é que o IM pôs cota temporariamente nos 1000m


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 14:56)

Neva agora com alguma intensidade, mas é pena não haver mais precipitação...


----------



## kikofra (6 Fev 2009 às 14:57)

alguém sabe qual é o tamanho da acumulação na serra da estrela?


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 14:57)

spiritmind disse:


> Continua a Nevar coisa que no radar  não aparece por isso deve ser só um aguaceiro local



Mas pela imagem de satélite é uma mancha nebulosa que se está a intensificar ai mesmo nesse local, ora espreita lá no sat24 .

Eu acho que vai durar!


----------



## kikofra (6 Fev 2009 às 14:58)

Está a nevar na Covilhã


----------



## ppereira (6 Fev 2009 às 14:59)

spiritmind disse:


> Agora Neva bem



isso é neve ou granizo? na webcam dá para ver que cai com tanta violência que parece neve misturada com granizo


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

Apróxima-se uma célula e não me parece que venha largar apenas aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

actioman disse:


> Mas pela imagem de satélite é uma mancha nebulosa que se está a intensificar ai mesmo nesse local, ora espreita lá no sat24 .
> 
> Eu acho que vai durar!


É verdade 







vamos ver no que dá mas não tenho muitas esperanças; por agora neva com alguma intensidade


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

ppereira disse:


> isso é neve ou granizo? na webcam dá para ver que cai com tanta violência que parece neve misturada com granizo



é o que lhe quiseres chamar  é branco  é mesmo neve vem é puxada a vento


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

kikofra disse:


> alguem sabe qual é o tamanho da acumulação na serra da estrela?



Disseram-me ontem que não se conseguia entrar no centro comercial da Torre pela porta principal, visto que estava tapada pela neve, portanto, pelo menos, uns 2 metros...


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

ppereira disse:


> isso é neve ou granizo? na webcam dá para ver que cai com tanta violência que parece neve misturada com granizo



É graupel ou neve rolada, como lhe queiram chamar, não tem nada a ver com granizo!


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

Continua a nevadazita, sempre dá para alegrar a vista...


----------



## kikofra (6 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

Serrano disse:


> Disseram-me ontem que não se consegui entrar no centro comercial da Torre pela porta principal, visto que estava tapada pela neve, portanto, pelo menos, uns 2 metros...



obrigado! 

É pena é não haver uma estação lá, como o IM tem em muitas serras espanholas, o IM portugues devia investir nisso também.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Se calhar ainda vou ver trovoada hoje


----------



## Fil (6 Fev 2009 às 15:07)

Aproveitem que uma vez que pare não se sabe quando e se vai voltar. Por aqui algumas nuvens no céu com muitas abertas, vento bastante forte de NW e temperatura de 2,8ºC. De manhã a pouca neve que caiu ainda deu para deixar tudo branco por aqui.

A mínima foi de -1,0ºC e a máxima de 3,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 15:09)

Tarde de muito sol e de algum vento, a pressão sobe em flecha.
Temperatura nos *11,8 ºC* e humidade relativa nos *58 %*, mais baixinha hoje.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 15:09)

É de noite. O belo dia de sol deu alas a uma imagem invernal.
A temperatura há minutos nos 12.2ºC, está agora nos 12.2ºC

Rajada de 60.4km/hora


----------



## Black_Heart (6 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

É verdade, está a nevar aqui na Covilhã, neste caso por volta dos 600m.


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

thunderboy disse:


> Se calhar ainda vou ver trovoada hoje


Disseram-me que nevou perto de Porto de Mós! Sabes de alguma coisa?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

Por Albufeira, tempo de aguaceiros fracos e frio (não me admirava quee caísse algum floco de neve no alto da Fóia, em Monchique, a quase 1 000 m de altitude).

Entretanto, delicio-me com o espectáculo que a webcam do Spiritmind (www.meteocovilha.com) me propicia: ver nevar na Covilhã, em directo, a 500 km de distância!


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

Boa tarde!

Hoje registei até ao momento uma mínima de 5.0ºC

Sigo agora com 10.1ºC e a sensação de frio é elevada devido ao vento.


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

Não estava a espera desta precipitação  continua a nevar


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 15:14)

Após um abrandamento, volta a nevar com mais força... Cerca das 15 horas, estavam -7 graus na Torre


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 15:16)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Disseram-me que nevou perto de Porto de Mós! Sabes de alguma coisa?


Não sei mas é provável. Esta manhã caiu aqui sleet e eu estou a  pouco menos de 100m.


----------



## F_R (6 Fev 2009 às 15:19)

Boas 

Por cá céu muito nublado mas de momento não chove

Estão 10.4ºC
A mínima foi de 4.4ºC


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 15:19)

se ficasse assim umas horas


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 15:24)

spiritmind disse:


> se ficasse assim umas horas



Aí para cima, a coisa está animada!!!


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 15:25)

Bem isto arrefece. Estava nos 12.2ºC e agora está nos 8.1ºC


----------



## Gongas (6 Fev 2009 às 15:26)

Neva bem na Covilhã, olha espreitem a webcam...


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Fev 2009 às 15:28)

thunderboy disse:


> Não sei mas é provável. Esta manhã caiu aqui sleet e eu estou a  pouco menos de 100m.



Aqui em Leiria várias pessoas comentaram isso!
Aqui junto ao mar a temperatura não foi alem dos 7ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (6 Fev 2009 às 15:29)

Serrano disse:


> Aí para cima, a coisa está animada!!!



Realmente, aí em cima está a cair de grande. Aqui mais em baixo, cai em muito menor quantidade.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 15:30)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado, mas o sol brilha alegremente! A temperatura encontra-se nos *9,8ºC*

Humidade nos 59%
Pressão a 1008 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 15:33)

Volta a nevar na zona baixa da Covilhã, mas com alguma chuva pelo meio...


----------



## tclor (6 Fev 2009 às 15:34)

Em menos de uma hora houve uma acumulação de neve digna de registo, e continua a nevar  A temperatura, essa, também desceu, está agora nos 0,2º


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 15:34)

neva bastante mesmo 






[/IMG]


----------



## C.R (6 Fev 2009 às 15:36)

Sim, a tarde esta a ser bem mais animada que o dia de ontem e a manhã de hoje. Já caíram 2 aguaceiros de neve e o vento agora e moderado e esta a cair uma grande chuvada de granizo. 2 minutos e esta tudo branco e ainda não parou....


----------



## Gongas (6 Fev 2009 às 15:38)

spiritmind disse:


> neva bastante mesmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



è mesmo, parece é não querer acumular


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 15:40)

Bela queda de neve pessoal da Covilhã! Assim dá gosto vê-la cair! 

Por aqui enfim umas pinguinhas caíram. Se tivesse sido pelas 8h da manhã ainda poderia sonhar, agora neste horário .

A temperatura desceu para os 6,9ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 15:41)

Por aqui arrefeceu muito repentinamente e ficou tudo muito nublado.

Sigo com:
T: *7,6ºC*
HR:* 53%*
P: *10001,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ppereira (6 Fev 2009 às 15:44)

para o pessoal da covilhã...granda tempestade
onde está cortada a estrada para as penhas, junto ao parque de campismo do Pião?


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 15:45)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui arrefeceu muito repentinamente e ficou tudo muito nublado.
> 
> Sigo com:
> T: *7,6ºC*
> ...



Mas que queda , estava em 9,3ºC, caiu para 7,6ºC e agora já vai com:
T:* 7,1ºC*
HR: *54%*


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2009 às 15:47)

Na zona da Estação já vai aparecendo o sol...


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 15:49)

*Dave* disse:


> Mas que queda , estava em 9,3ºC, caiu para 7,6ºC e agora já vai com:
> T:* 7,1ºC*
> HR: *54%*



E continua a descer...

T: *6,9ºC*
HR:* 57%*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 15:50)

De volta a Paços de Ferreira... 
Grande aguaceiro de granizo e agua-neve que caiu agora mesmo durante 20minutos...  T = 5,0ºC


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 15:56)

Por aqui o aguaceiro intensifica-se um pouco e a temperatura vai descendo; 5,5ºC. Se tivesse sido de madrugada ou pela manhã...


----------



## vinc7e (6 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

Por aqui céu nublado mas sem  chuva.....

temperatura nos 7.4ºC


----------



## Gongas (6 Fev 2009 às 16:06)

é impressionante como está a encosta da serra virada para a Covilhã; imagino o maciço central, deve estar uma loucura aí. Domingo tenho de ir aí


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 16:23)

Boas
Por aqui a pouco caiu um aguaceiro mas que não durou mais de 5 minutos...a minha WebCam está alojada num servidor diferente este é melhor 

10,5ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 16:25)

3,0ºC, vento moderado, céu nublado e vão caindo alguns flocos.


----------



## Black_Heart (6 Fev 2009 às 16:29)

ppereira disse:


> para o pessoal da covilhã...granda tempestade
> onde está cortada a estrada para as penhas, junto ao parque de campismo do Pião?



Bem fui dar uma voltinha, e existe acumulação pouco acima dos 800 metros. fui subindo a serra, e por volta dos 1200 já começava a existir neve na estrada, e um pouco mais acima o carro já patinava de grande e já havia muitos carros a descer e a indicar que não dava para subir, então aí decidi dar meia volta e voltar para trás. Embora esteja aberta Covilhã-Piornos, não acredito que dê para lá chegar, ou então vão fecha-la agora. Mas dos 1000 metros para cima, está um grande nevão.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 16:37)

Começa agora a temperatura a descer após ter estado nos 10.8ºC, já vai nos 10.6ºC.
Apróxima-se um aguaceiro.


----------



## F_R (6 Fev 2009 às 16:49)

Por cá vão caindo umas pingas por entre o sol

Estão 7.3ºC, vem a descer bem


----------



## Loureso (6 Fev 2009 às 16:57)

Olá people






Vento forte e frio quanto baste, sem pingos!(Loures)
+1Xobr_vitamos


----------



## C.R (6 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

E depois do granizo, veio um aguaceiro de neve digno de se ver, os flocos eram de tal forma grandes que depois do piso estar molhado devido ao granizo, a neve ainda começou por acumular... Mas logo parou, acabando por derreter. A temperatura está a baixar e o vento é moderado. O céu está a tornar-se novamente muito nublado. Quem é que sabe como vai ser esta noite? Vai haver precipitação? Por favor, digam que sim. Ok. Obrigado pessoal.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 17:16)

Começou agora um aguaceiro de neve.

1,9ºC, neve e vento forte.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:23)

Tenho uns "escaldantes" 8.6ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 17:26)

Por aqui vai descendo e sigo com 9,7ºC e o vento fraco a moderado, céu a aumentar de nebulosidade


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

8.4ºC. Desce bem


----------



## Filipe (6 Fev 2009 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde! 
Por aqui também está a nevar bastante e já pegou nos telhados e nos carros..
-0,3ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Fev 2009 às 17:35)

Olá

Sigo agora com 8.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado mas à algo em aproximação.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 17:36)

O Sol brilhou mais do que devia, e a temperatura subiu... A máxima foi de uns frustrantes *10,0ºC*

Neste momento, o céu encobre, e tenho 8,9ºC
Humidade nos 68%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 30,2 km/h de NO (315º), com uma média de 30,1 km/h, e uma rajada máxima de *50,9 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h

A precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de Hoje, é de *5,3mm*


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 17:36)

Uma foto desta manhã.


----------



## Madragoa (6 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

Boas Tarde; sigo pelo centro de Lisboa com temperatura de 10.2c; céu muito nublado e vento fraco NW. Alguns aguaceiros,que têm diminuído ao longo da tarde. Bom fim de semana


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

ontem fui passar o dia a arruda e hoje de manha estavam 5 graus( em lis estavam 8) durante a noite caiu bastante granizo e até houve uma trovoada.


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:48)

Dan disse:


> Uma foto desta manhã.



vocês têm tido tanta neve que parece que estão noutro paisaqui em Lisboa estão para aí 12Cº e vocês com 2 ou 3


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

7.8ºC e a descer.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 17:56)

O que é que se passa com a webcam da Covilhã?

Neste momento estou com 4.5ºC e não chove.


Edit: Deve ser falta da iluminação pública, viu-se passar um carro agora.

É verdade *Miguel* a webcam também está muito boa. Parabéns!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2009 às 17:57)

Estremoz: períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos; vento moderado do quadrante norte. Temperatura de 5,9 ºC e pressão atmosférica já subiu até aos 1008 hPa.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 17:58)

A temperatura estabilizou nos 9,5ºC a pouco mais uns pingos e não passa disto...


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 18:02)

stormy disse:


> vocês têm tido tanta neve que parece que estão noutro paisaqui em Lisboa estão para aí 12Cº e vocês com 2 ou 3




 1,4ºC com algum vento e o céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2009 às 18:07)

Dan disse:


> 1,4ºC com algum vento e o céu parcialmente nublado.



liguei agora para arruda e estao 5.8Cº que diferença em apenas 30kms


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

Alto de Espinho por volta das 3 da tarde. A acumulação em alguns pontos ronda seguramente os 20cm. Nem quero imaginar como estará aos 1400m 
















A entrada para a famosa estrada que vai para o Alto do Marão (postada noutro tópico). Acho que nem a pé deve ser possível subir


----------



## salgado (6 Fev 2009 às 18:13)

Tarde altamente frustante aqui no sabugal, com neve na Guarda, Covilhã e Almeida! Ou seja nevou em toda a volta menos aqui! O general Inverno fica-me a dever esta


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Fev 2009 às 18:27)

Olá

A temperatura desce lentamente e sigo com 8.8ºC


----------



## ppereira (6 Fev 2009 às 18:31)

salgado disse:


> Tarde altamente frustante aqui no sabugal, com neve na guarda, covilha e almeida! Ou seja nevou em toda a volta menos aqui! O general Inverno fica-me a dever esta



Ninguém da guarda deu noticias, como está por aquelas bandas, sabes alguma coisa??


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2009 às 18:32)

João Dias disse:


> A entrada para a famosa estrada que vai para o Alto do Marão (postada noutro tópico). Acho que nem a pé deve ser possível subir



Bem apanhado João!

Por aqui sigo com os mesmo 1,7mm que tinha de manhã.
A temperatura está nos 8,5ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 18:40)

por aqui vai nevando...pouco porque o céu está quase limpo!
Foi uma pena mais uma vez a falta de precipitação...muito mais ao ver que está a passar ao largo da nossa costa...


----------



## kikofra (6 Fev 2009 às 18:46)

aqui começou a cair um aguaceiro com intensidade


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2009 às 18:48)

A tarde foi marcada pela alternância entre o sol e aguaceiros, com o vento fraco, mas a aumentar cada vez que vinha uma chuvinha...
A temperatura atingiu os 12.8ºC de máxima, sendo que de momento, se queda pelos 10ºC


----------



## vinc7e (6 Fev 2009 às 18:53)

Boas,

por aqui sigo com 4.1ºC...e a descer


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2009 às 18:54)

Segue com 7,5º, e acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte com trovoada.

Esta depressão está a ser das melhores deste ano, com neve pela cota 800 mt e testemunhos de água neve à cota 300 mt (perto de Espinhal - Penela) e todos os dias com precipitação considerável.


----------



## carlitinhos (6 Fev 2009 às 18:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> por aqui vai nevando...pouco porque o céu tá quase limpo!
> Foi uma pena mais uma vez a falta de precipitação...muito mais ao ver que está a passar ao largo da nossa costa...



bem visto






~

que desperdício, espero que nos compensem noutro episodio

cumps


----------



## CidadeNeve (6 Fev 2009 às 18:56)

Pelo centro da cidade 2º, vento frio, vão caindo uns flocos. A precipitação tende a reduzir, não é? é que vou à Guarda e não queria surpresas...


----------



## F_R (6 Fev 2009 às 19:02)

Boas

Por cá chove neste momento com 6.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Tarde de aguaceiros e granizo 

Temp actual: *6,7ºC*
E céu pouco nublado.

A máxima não foi além aos *9,2ºC*


----------



## tclor (6 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Loriga continua coberta de neve e com trânsito difícil nos pontos mais altos. 

Máxima:  *2,6º*
Mínima: *-0,8º*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

Boa Noite

Por aqui sigo com 8.8ºC e céu nubledo com abertas.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

Estremoz: descida moderada da temperatura: 5,9 ºC às 18h00 para 4,4 ºC às 19h00. A precipitação terminou e já é possível observar a Lua.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

E eis que a temperatura estagnou nos *8,7ºC*! O céu está encoberto e o vento sopra moderado, de OSO (292º), estando nos 17,6 km/h actualmente!

Humidade nos 73%, Pressão a 1010 hPa e Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC


----------



## *Marta* (6 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

Na Guarda foi um fiasco completo.
Caíram uns flocos a meio da tarde, mas não passou disso mesmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 19:33)

Por aqui está fresquinho apenas devido ao vento, porque a temperatura continua alta  9.1ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2009 às 19:33)

Não estive por cá hoje mas acho que nada aconteceu de relevante. Talvez durante a tarde num aguaceiro  mais forte que por cá andou mas não estava para ver.
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 4,0ºC de temperatura.
Como eu tinha referido ao ver as runs para esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã, parece que temos frio mas não a precipitação.
Aguardemos para daqui a uns dias para ver...


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 19:38)

Por aqui vou com 8,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 19:40)

A temperatura vai descendo, mas muito lentamente.
Está ainda nos *8,8 ºC*, o vento está mais fraco do que durante a tarde, não chove.


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 19:57)

Amigos Dan e João Dias, boas fotos!
A do Dan um espectáculo, como nevava no momento !

E as do João Dias igualmente bonitas pela grande quantidade de neve e pelos flocos que ficaram nas imagens, a dar um ar muito mais invernal e pitoresco!

Obrigado a ambos!  

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, a temperatura em trambolhão, já vou com 4,8ºC e... infelizmente, como já o referiram o desperdício de precipitação está no mar  Também quando ela começar a entrar (em especial na zona litoral Sul), ainda que de raspão, a temperatura irá subir, e certamente já o estará a fazer neste momento.

A pressão vai subindo lentamente, registo agora 1007hPa e o vento sopra moderado de W/NW.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 20:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não estive por cá hoje mas acho que nada aconteceu de relevante. Talvez durante a tarde num aguaceiro  mais forte que por cá andou mas não estava para ver.
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 4,0ºC de temperatura.
> Como eu tinha referido ao ver as runs para esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã, parece que temos frio mas não a precipitação.
> Aguardemos para daqui a uns dias para ver...



Nevou cá hoje de manhã por poucos minutos depois de muitos minutos de água-neve. À tarde, agua-neve durante 20 minutos pelas 16h. Acho que já torna o dia algo diferente....


----------



## Madragoa (6 Fev 2009 às 20:04)

Boas; pelo centro de Lisboa: Temperatura 9.1c (estabibizou ai mais ou menos uma hora), vento fraco  de N/NW. Pressão 1008 Hpa,(sempre a subir). Céu muito nublado. Agora neste momento cai um aguaceiro, que vai direitinho à Margem Sul....


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 20:05)

A Filipa hoje acumulou *8,8mm*

Céu pouco nublado e *6,8ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 20:07)

Aqui já se nota bastante o fresquinho .

T: *3,8ºC*
HR: *70%*
P:* 1004,0mb/hPa*

Será que pode nevar outra vez? A temperatura está a descer bem, a HR está baixa, céu nublado, imagens de radar promissoras para a noite, ...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2009 às 20:18)

Por aqui, 9.7ºC, pressão a subir (1008hpa) e já não chove há algum tempo...
E assim parece que vai continuar...


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 20:31)

Continua tudo muito nublado para N - S.

Sigo com:
T: *3,8º*
HR: *72%*
P:* 1003,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 20:38)

Depois da queda aos *8,2 ºC*, a temperatura sobe novamente aos *8,7 ºC*.
A pressão encontra-se estabilizada nos *1008,7 hPa* e o vento roda progressivamente para NO.

_Nota:_ Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Gongas (6 Fev 2009 às 20:39)

À pouco mais um aguaceiro, temperatura 6ºC e segundo o IM 1ºC de mínima, ai se chove durante a noite é neve. O litoral ainda terá alguns aguaceiros, mas mais fraquitos.


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 20:40)

Neste momento, caiu um aguaceiro fraco 

Temp: *6,9ºC*


----------



## joao paulo (6 Fev 2009 às 20:47)

Por aqui nevou imenso durante a tarde mas sem acumular dos 1000 metros para baixo...nas  cotas superiores da encosta até aos 1473 mts (Fraga Grande), vísiveis da freguesia já lá vai uma semana de neve acumulada...

T: 1.7 º C e um vento gélido...Wind chill factor a bombar


----------



## DRC (6 Fev 2009 às 20:50)

Chove bem agora por aqui.
A chuva é mesmo muita fria, a sensação de frio é enorme.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 20:52)

Estagnou a descida....

T: *3,7º*
HR:* 73%*
P: *1003,7mb/hPa*


----------



## kikofra (6 Fev 2009 às 20:59)

chove com intensidade (muita)


----------



## tclor (6 Fev 2009 às 21:05)

0,3º em Loriga. Muita neve acumulada, mas sem precipitação desde as 18,30.


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2009 às 21:06)

Penso que a noite será muito fria pena a probabilidade de precipitação ser reduzida


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 21:09)

Vou com 9,1ºC e não sai disto, o vento é fraco e o céu está nublado a pressão já vai em 1009hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2009 às 21:14)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Nevou cá hoje de manhã por poucos minutos depois de muitos minutos de água-neve. À tarde, agua-neve durante 20 minutos pelas 16h. Acho que já torna o dia algo diferente....


Sem dúvida...foi pena é não ter assistido.
Paciência, não se pode ter tudo.
Pelo menos temos variabilidade meteorológica como há anos não tinhamos. Nada como quebrar a monotonia


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Nevou cá hoje de manhã por poucos minutos depois de muitos minutos de água-neve. À tarde, agua-neve durante 20 minutos pelas 16h. Acho que já torna o dia algo diferente....



Boas,

Afinal eu sempre tinha razão ontem 

Fico feliz por vocês!


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Afinal eu sempre tinha razão ontem
> 
> Fico feliz por vocês!



Boas vizinho! já consegues ver a minha web cam? mudei de site 

tempo de tédio 9,2ºC


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

miguel disse:


> Boas vizinho! já consegues ver a minha web cam? mudei de site
> 
> tempo de tédio 9,2ºC




Boas Miguel,

Hehe, hoje nesse site já consigo ver a webcam com a Escola da Bocage em fundo 

Muito boa qualidade de imagem!


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

mirones disse:


> Boas Miguel,
> 
> Hehe, hoje nesse site já consigo ver a webcam com a Escola da Bocage em fundo
> 
> Muito boa qualidade de imagem!



É isso mesmo  

9,3ºC a subir 

PS: a subida é porque está a cair um aguaceiro


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Afinal eu sempre tinha razão ontem
> 
> Fico feliz por vocês!



   
é bem verdade!!! Tenho que reconhecer esse facto!! Valeu!!


----------



## vinc7e (6 Fev 2009 às 21:35)

Boa noite,

por aqui céu com algumas nuvens,

teperatura nos *2.9ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 21:37)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco, acumulei *4,2 mm* até agora.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

ct5iul disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Bem acho que vem aí mais animação  Vamos ver no que isto dá
> 
> ...





psm disse:


> Isso são nuvens altas que estão relacionadas com o jet stream e sua trajectória é de norte para sul,e não irá dar em nada.



Hmm... 
Pelos vistos e horas depois, está a causar aguaceiros no sul... 
Ora vejamos:



miguel disse:


> É isso mesmo
> 
> 9,3ºC a subir
> 
> PS: a subida é porque está a cair um aguaceiro





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Depois da queda aos *8,2 ºC*, a temperatura sobe novamente aos *8,7 ºC*.
> A pressão encontra-se estabilizada nos *1008,7 hPa* e o vento roda progressivamente para NO.
> 
> _Nota:_ Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 21:40)

Neste momento tenho *8,3ºC*, após uma subida quase até aos 10ºC!

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,7ºC


----------



## cactus (6 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

boas , noite humida e uns enervantes 10,3 ºc...


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Fev 2009 às 21:42)

boas

neste momento chove, 9ºc, vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 22:04)

Por aqui estão 3.2°C e céu muito nublado. Mas chuva que é boa, nada. Já é a segunda vez que acontece, já devem de vir sequinhas de outros lados. lol


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

Continua o aguaceiro fraco e a temperatura cai para os 8,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

Caiu outro aguaceiro, o vento torna-se moderado, depois de ter estado calmo durante uns momentos.
A pressão sobe em flecha, estando já nos *1009,8 hPa*.


----------



## DRC (6 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Chuva forte e granizo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

Por aqui 0,6ºC e neve fraca.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

vinc7e disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> por aqui céu com algumas nuvens,
> 
> teperatura nos *2.9ºC*



Boa noite Caro vizinho,

Por cá a temparatura ronda os 2.5-3ºC.

Podemos ver algumas nuvens mas esperemos que traga alguma precipitação para vermos o elemento branco!!!!


----------



## Lightning (6 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

E pronto.. Foi hoje inaugurada a estação de Corroios. WMR200 a bombar 

Amanhã prometo que coloco as fotos da montagem e da estação. 

Dados actuais: 
9,3º
84% HR
1011 mb
4,3 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 22:37)

Por aqui, nem chuva, nem frio, nem céu limpo, ..., ou seja, nada de anormal.

T: *3,4ºC*
HR: *72%*
P:* 1004,4mb/hpa*


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo

Temp: *5,9ºC*


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite neste momento estão 1.4ºc deixo os vídeos desta tarde


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente dos *3.0ºC *para os *3.4ºC*. À noite já se sabe, geralmente os aguaceiros fazem descer a temperatura durante o dia, à noite sucede-se o contrário. Assim tem sido, pelo menos é o que tenho observado nos últimos eventos.


----------



## granizus (6 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Boas,
Hoje fui a Oleiros e apanhei flocos fracos entre a Sertã e Oleiros. Fui depois a Castanheira de Pera onde nevou durante 10 minutos com força (está a cerca de 500m) e depois fui dar uma volta na estrada para a Lousã. Muita neve a cair quase constantemente e com grande acumulação a partir dos 750m, com temperaturas entre os oº e os -2º..
Tirei fotos com o telemóvel, vou tentar postar

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

Céu muito nublado, alternando com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
A temperatura começa a seguir a tendência de descida, encontrando-se nos *7,6 ºC*.

Humidade Relativa nos *84 %*
Precipitação Acumulada de *5,8 mm*
Pressão Atmosférica nos *1009,5 hPa*


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 22:58)

Aqui continua os pingos que não dão para registar nada  a temperatura teimosamente não sai dos 9ºC o vento ora sopra fraco como sopra moderado com a rajada máxima na ultima hora de 28,0km/h N


----------



## Lightning (6 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

Dados actuais:

9,3º
78% HR
1010 mb
4,7 km/h Este

Hoje fico por aqui, foi um dia cansativo. Amanhã postarei então as fotos e todos os detalhes da minha nova estação.

Até amanhã e obrigado a todos os que me ajudaram (tiraram dúvidas) acerca da estação.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Fev 2009 às 23:15)

Olá

Sigo agora com 7.3ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (6 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

por aqui 1,5º 
durante o dia houve trovoadas de neve com pouca acumulação ..

hoje andei no Geres mais uma vez e lá sim 1 metro de neve .. ainda deve ser neve das nevadas anteriores acumulada ..
brevemente foto-reportagem ..

boa noite ..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

Boas noitespor aqui vamos neste momento com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 2.7ºc pressão 1008.1hpa e 82%hr.


----------



## sandra santos (6 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Boas noites a todos,

Por aqui estamos com 9 graus, mas uma sensação de frio muito maior, chove fraquinho, mas já deu para molhar a estrada. Queria era uma boa travoada, ja tenho saudades delas...

fico me por aqui  
ate amanhã


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Dan disse:


> Uma foto desta manhã.




Imagem bem ilustrativa do _"vendaval de neve"_ desta manhã  !


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *5,5ºC*
Pressão: *1006,0hPa*

PS: Belas fotos e bons videos, que nos disponabilizaram


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

Continua a pingar e a temperatura é de 9,3ºC o vento sopra fraco...Fiz algumas modificações na pagina da minha webcam podem lá ir espreitar  o pessoal das trovoadas vai gostar da parte do radar  foi em Setembro de 2007. Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

Chuva fraca com *7,3 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 02:01)

Começou a entrar nuvens, e a temperatura ficou estagnada

Temp. actual: *5,2ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2009 às 03:25)

Como vivo à cota quase zero, neste momento histórico em que vivemos desde Dezembro, tenho amiúde subido alguns degraus.
Cheguei agora a casa depois de mais uma subida; grandes aventuras, grande dia. Que pena não ter tido hoje um Jipalhão.
Depois de uma noite na Peneda com neve enquanto dormia, não consegui chegar de manhã a Lamas tal era o acumulado. Só consegui subir 2 dos 8 Km que distam entre si.
Serpenteei a linha do inacessível, até arrisquei. Mas nunca pude avançar mais. A queda de neve em cima de estrada já carregada aconselhava a inversão de marcha do veículo nada apetrechado em que me fazia tranportar.
Falei com a memória viva local e dificilmente se lembram de um Inverno assim:
-São já inúmeros os dias deste Inverno que hoje eu vivi:- mas eles, já lhes perderam a conta.
e durante o dia tanto que pensei em tantos de vós que gostariam de ter tido 
um pouco do que hoje vi e vivi.







[/URL][/IMG]

Para todos os que à cota quase zero e/ou  àqueles demasiado a sul que não podem (puderam) ter um dia assim,
a mensagem é só uma:
Haverá mais marés. Seguramente um dia, serão vocês o Marinheiro.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Fev 2009 às 07:54)

Depois de mais um dia interessante como o de ontem, em que pela 2a vez este ano, depois de anos de ausência caíram flocos outra vez, tivemos uma noite calma, mas fria. A temperatura é de 1.5°C e algum nevoeiro, mas parece que será um dia de céu limpo


----------



## Madragoa (7 Fev 2009 às 08:02)

Bom Dia; sigo pelo centro de Lisboa. Temp 8.4c; Vento fraco de NW/N; Pressão 1008 Hpa; Céu muito nublado. Chove fraco(Morrinha). Durante a noite houve algums aguaceiros fracos,......pelo menos aqui!!! Bom Fim de Semana


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Fev 2009 às 08:31)

Noite gélida e sem neve em Paços de Ferreira. Acordo, com tudo em gelo, inclusivé nos beirais dos telhados... ... T = 0,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2009 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

Por cá neste momento sigo com 7.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Fev 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia!
Céu nublado com abertas, tendo chovido durante a noite.
Temperatura nos 11.3ºC, após uma mínima de 7.3ºC.
Pressão nos 1009hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2009 às 09:46)

Manhã de céu nublado com boas abertas, temperatura nos *10,0 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2009 às 09:55)

Bons Dias!

Noite calma, apenas com *1,0mm* acumulados, pelas 00:29

Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC
Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC

O céu está praticamente limpo!


----------



## DMartins (7 Fev 2009 às 10:10)

Dia lindo de sol.
Temperatura à cerca de uma hora era de 1,8º


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Fev 2009 às 10:20)

Olá

Bem hoje registei uma mínima de 6.5ºC!
Sigo agora com 9.1ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

A noite foi calma, sem chuva e sem vento.

Dados actuais:
10,6º
86% HR
1012 mb
8,6 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9º


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Fev 2009 às 11:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> Como vivo à cota quase zero, neste momento histórico em que vivemos desde Dezembro,tenho amiúde subido alguns degraus.
> Cheguei agora a casa depois de mais uma subida.grandes aventuras .grande dia.Que pena não ter tido hoje um Jipalhão.
> Depois de uma noite na Peneda com neve enquanto dormia,não consegui  chegar de manhã a Lamas  tal era o acumulado.Só consegui subir 2 dos 8 Km que distam entre si.
> Serpenteei a linha do  inacessível , até arrisquei.Mas nunca pude avançar mais.A queda de neve em cima de estrada já carregada  aconselhava a inversão de marcha do veículo nada apetrechado em que me fazia tranportar.
> ...



Ah, poeta!!!


----------



## tclor (7 Fev 2009 às 11:20)

Em Loriga a neve continua a derreter nos sítios mais expostos ao sol. 
Céu parcialmente nublado, vento variável, por vezes moderado e 3,9º de temperatura.


----------



## DMartins (7 Fev 2009 às 11:37)

Aproximam-se nuvens escuras de N / NE. Parece que o sol foi de pouca dura. 

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2009 às 11:43)

DMartins disse:


> Aproximam-se nuvens escuras de N / NE. Parece que o sol foi de pouca dura.
> 
> Abraços



Aqui no Porto (Aviz) sigo com 8º, depois de uma noite em que a mínima foi de 5º. O Sol parece que se quer manter, pelo menos até logo à tarde.

 Bom fim de semana


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2009 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de chuva, com aguaceiros frequentes durante toda a noite e inicio da manhã. Já vou ver quanto acumulou.
Agora a sol já apareceu.


----------



## DMartins (7 Fev 2009 às 11:47)

Veterano disse:


> Aqui no Porto (Aviz) sigo com 8º, depois de uma noite em que a mínima foi de 5º. O Sol parece que se quer manter, pelo menos até logo à tarde.
> 
> Bom fim de semana



Já não há sol... 

Bom fim-de-semana para vocês, e para a Invicta.


----------



## jonaslor (7 Fev 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia.
Ficam alguns registos da queda de neve de ontem:

6/2/2009 - 9:00m​













6/2/2009 - 21:00​



















7/2/2009 - 10:00​


----------



## DMartins (7 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia.
> Ficam alguns registos da queda de neve de ontém:



A vossa terra é muito bonita, então com neve...
Parabéns!


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,3ºC*
Pressão: *1012.3hPa*

A mínima desta noite foi de *2,8ºC*


----------



## snowstorm (7 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> Como vivo à cota quase zero, neste momento histórico em que vivemos desde Dezembro,tenho amiúde subido alguns degraus.
> Cheguei agora a casa depois de mais uma subida.grandes aventuras .grande dia.Que pena não ter tido hoje um Jipalhão.
> Depois de uma noite na Peneda com neve enquanto dormia,não consegui  chegar de manhã a Lamas  tal era o acumulado.Só consegui subir 2 dos 8 Km que distam entre si.
> Serpenteei a linha do  inacessível , até arrisquei.Mas nunca pude avançar mais.A queda de neve em cima de estrada já carregada  aconselhava a inversão de marcha do veículo nada apetrechado em que me fazia tranportar.
> ...



Adorei o seu comentário


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Neste momento estou com *10,9ºC*, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado!

Humidade nos 62%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,0ºC


----------



## DRC (7 Fev 2009 às 13:19)

Disseram-me que estava a chover no Cabo Carvoeiro.
Alguém confirma ou desmente?


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 6ºC...

O dia está a ser de sol com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu e uma temperatura actual de 12,9ºC com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## actioman (7 Fev 2009 às 13:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> Como vivo à cota quase zero, neste momento histórico em que vivemos desde Dezembro,tenho amiúde subido alguns degraus.
> Cheguei agora a casa depois de mais uma subida.grandes aventuras .grande dia.Que pena não ter tido hoje um Jipalhão.
> Depois de uma noite na Peneda com neve enquanto dormia,não consegui  chegar de manhã a Lamas  tal era o acumulado.Só consegui subir 2 dos 8 Km que distam entre si.
> Serpenteei a linha do  inacessível , até arrisquei.Mas nunca pude avançar mais.A queda de neve em cima de estrada já carregada  aconselhava a inversão de marcha do veículo nada apetrechado em que me fazia tranportar.
> ...



Grande Post nimboestrato ! Adorei. 

Já tinha perguntado aqui por ti . Fico feliz por teres tido um dia memorável e cá esperamos com ansiedade a tua reportagem dessa experiência, que se antevê, inesquecível .

A última noite da Filipa por aqui, foi seca e algo fria. A mínima por mim registada foi de 1,9ºC. Amanheceu e a temperatura depressa subiu.Tenho neste momento céu pouco nublado e 10ºC. A pressão é de 1012hPa, comparado com os últimos dias,hoje sim podemos afirmar que andamos todos debaixo de uma grande pressão!


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2009 às 13:30)

Ontem à tarde chegou a nevar em Oliveira de Azeméis mas foi de curta duração


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 13:39)

nimboestrato disse:


> Como vivo à cota quase zero, neste momento histórico em que vivemos desde Dezembro,tenho amiúde subido alguns degraus.
> Cheguei agora a casa depois de mais uma subida.grandes aventuras .grande dia.Que pena não ter tido hoje um Jipalhão.
> Depois de uma noite na Peneda com neve enquanto dormia,não consegui  chegar de manhã a Lamas  tal era o acumulado.Só consegui subir 2 dos 8 Km que distam entre si.
> Serpenteei a linha do  inacessível , até arrisquei.Mas nunca pude avançar mais.A queda de neve em cima de estrada já carregada  aconselhava a inversão de marcha do veículo nada apetrechado em que me fazia tranportar.
> ...



Foi exactamente nessa estrada que também eu serpenteei. Num veículo igualmente "desapetrechado", numa estrada repleta do elemento branco, que nem marcha a trás me deixou fazer. A reboque camaradas, lá fui eu! Mas já dizia um grande poeta português: "Tudo vale a pena, quando a alma não é pequena". 

Sinto-me uma dessas pessoas, que gostaria de ter estado na Peneda novamente!


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 13:55)

A mínima desta noite foi de -0,1ºC, mas já está tudo mais quente e sigo com:
T: *13,2ºC*
HR: *42%*
P: *1007,5mb/hpa*


----------



## DRC (7 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

Aguaceiro fraco/moderado por aqui!


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 13:58)

nimboestrato disse:


> Como vivo à cota quase zero, neste momento histórico em que vivemos desde Dezembro,tenho amiúde subido alguns degraus.
> Cheguei agora a casa depois de mais uma subida.grandes aventuras .grande dia.Que pena não ter tido hoje um Jipalhão.
> Depois de uma noite na Peneda com neve enquanto dormia,não consegui  chegar de manhã a Lamas  tal era o acumulado.Só consegui subir 2 dos 8 Km que distam entre si.
> Serpenteei a linha do  inacessível , até arrisquei.Mas nunca pude avançar mais.A queda de neve em cima de estrada já carregada  aconselhava a inversão de marcha do veículo nada apetrechado em que me fazia tranportar.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 14:01)

DRC disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado por aqui!



Praticamente toda a região de Lisboa está a ser atingida pelo mesmo aguaceiro.





Vou com 1,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de norte.
A temperatura caiu para os 10,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2009 às 14:02)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado, e a temperatura desce, estando nos *10,1ºC* actualmente!

Humidade nos 68%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2009 às 14:17)

Boas tardes,por aqui a noite e madrugada foi bem  com muita geada e gelo pela manhã,minima 0.8ºc.

Pela manhã o céu estava limpo a partir do meio do mesmo começaram aparecer algumas nuvens e o vento.

Dados actuais 10.3ºc com a pressão em alta 1011.5hpa e 53%hr.

Até logo,hoje também lá calhou ter que ir trabalhar é o que faz o mau tempo de muitos dias consequitivos,mas pronto


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 14:35)

O aguaceiro está a chegar aqui   12,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2009 às 14:40)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, estou com 10.2ºC  já vou 2 mm.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

Aumenta o vento e caem os primeiros pingos  11,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 14:53)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e *11,0ºC*

A máxima foi aos *12,9ºC*

Ainda não há registo de precipitação hoje  (ainda bem, descanso a chuva )


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 14:57)

O que chove aqui mal da para molhar o chão   10,5ºC


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2009 às 15:09)

Dados actuais:

12,6º
55% HR
1014 mb
16,2 km/h

Abocado tive uma rajada de 36, km/h, direcção Norte.


----------



## vinc7e (7 Fev 2009 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,

por aqui está um belo dia de sol... com algumas nuvens pouco ameaçadoras 

temperatura nos 11.8ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 15:41)

O aguaceiro já lá vai e o sol agora brilha com 11,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima hoje até ao momento foi de 42,2km/h NE na altura do aguaceiro fraco...a pressão vai em 1012hpa


----------



## rufer (7 Fev 2009 às 15:44)

Boas. 

Por aqui hoje tem estado um dia muito bom. Apenas o vento sopra com alguma intensidade o que origina uma maior sensação de frio. 

Chuva hoje ainda nada. Nem parece que vá chover.


----------



## Loureso (7 Fev 2009 às 15:46)

oLá a todos

(Loures) Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, vento fraco a moderado de noroeste, períodos de chuva_até ao momento fraca, mas agora tenho sol.
Sigo com 11,6 ºC.







Parece que na próxima semana as amplitudes térmicas serão mais pronunciadas!


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 16:12)

Por aqui está agora um pouco mais fresco. P céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

T: *10,6º*
HR: *42%*
P: *1008,1mb/hPa*


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 16:19)

Continuaçao do céu parcialmente limpo, vento nulo

Temp: *9,9ºC*
Pressão: *1010.3hPa*


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2009 às 16:22)

Céu nublado e 4,3ºC por aqui.

Nas serras aqui à volta, bastante neve acima dos 900 metros.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

Hoje andei a passear na zona da Ericeira e Mafra, e apanhei ainda uns aguaceiros valentes...
Na Tapada de Mafra, por volta das 13h45, caiu um forte aguaceiro, que fez a temperatura cair para uns frios 7ºC!!
Temperatura essa que se manteve posteriormente...
Por aqui, de regresso, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado, 12.3ºC, após uma máxima de 15.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Às 15h00, segundo os dados do IM, Penhas Douradas seguia com - 1,2 ºC de temperatura e 0,7 mm de precipitação na última hora. Portanto, os aguaceiros, embora dispersos e pouco frequentes, ainda são em forma de neve esta tarde nas regiões mais altas do norte e centro.


----------



## NFO (7 Fev 2009 às 16:55)

Céu limpo e com muito sol 


Temp: 11,6ºc


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2009 às 16:57)

Céu praticamente limpo...temperatura de 11,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Madragoa (7 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde. Pela Madragoa sigo com uma temperatura de 11 ºC, vento fraco de NW/N e uma pressão de 1014 hpa (sempre a subir......). O céu praticamente limpo (Finalmente ......... um bocadinho de Sol). Mas na rua está frio.......


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Fev 2009 às 17:43)

Olá

Reportando agora a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## rfll (7 Fev 2009 às 17:50)

Boa tarde a todos

Não percebo nada de meteorologia mas estive a ver no IM satelite e parece que vem lá mais chuva. Alguém me pode dizer o que vamos ter nos proximos dias?


----------



## DRC (7 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

Vamos ter chuva até 2ª ou 3ª Feira, depois
a partir daí vamos ter tempo seco, mas por quanto
tempo ainda não se pode dizer com certeza.
Espero ter respondido à tua questão *rfll*.


----------



## rfll (7 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

sim.obrigado


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 18:09)

A temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente, tendo agora *8,5ºC*

O céu está limpo e vê-se claramente a lua 


Não sei onde é que o Wunderground vê a chuva 






o céu está limpo


----------



## DRC (7 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

Céu muito nublado o Este e Nordeste.
Temperatura Actual: 9,8ºC
Vento fraco.


----------



## NFO (7 Fev 2009 às 18:22)

Começa a anoitecer.. sigo com 8,3 ºC


----------



## vinc7e (7 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo.....

...ja vai nos 6.5ºC


----------



## tclor (7 Fev 2009 às 18:33)

Um dia frio por aqui. Neste momento 2,9º com céu encoberto e vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Boa Noite

Por aqui hoje o céu esteve nublado com abertas deixando o sol aquecer as terras, por agora sigo com 9.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado. Pressão.Actual: 1016hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2009 às 19:48)

mr. phillip disse:


> Hoje andei a passear na zona da Ericeira e Mafra, e apanhei ainda uns aguaceiros valentes...
> Na Tapada de Mafra, por volta das 13h45, caiu um forte aguaceiro, que fez a temperatura cair para uns frios 7ºC!!
> Temperatura essa que se manteve posteriormente...



Curiosamente, hoje passei o dia inteiro por Mafra.
Confirmo a frescura que reportas, aliás, posso até adiantar que o vento soprou sempre moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2009 às 20:26)

Céu muito nublado, dia especialmente desagradável devido ao vento sempre moderado e à súbita descida da temperatura durante a tarde.
Temperatura nos *9,2 ºC*, humidade relativa nos *78 %* e pressão a subir para os *1016,1 hPa*.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 20:54)

Por aqui hoje é capaz de descer bem..

Neste momento:
T: *5,2ºC*
HR:* 64%*
P:* 1011,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2009 às 20:59)

Boas noitesdepois de tantos dias de animação para todos os gostos por este país de norte a sul,finalmente parece que é o bom tempo que se segue.

Por aqui o dia já foi de algum sol,passado com algumas nuvens passageiras,com algum vento,mas neste momento está fraco.

Dados actuais 4.9ºc pressão 1015.4hpa e 79%hr.

Quanto há «filipa» estamos arrumados.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 21:02)

Previsão CAPE para Domingo dia 8 ás 17h:


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

Estagnou... já não sei se afinal vai descer assim tanto .

T:* 5,0º*
HR:* 69%*


----------



## Madragoa (7 Fev 2009 às 21:25)

Pelo centro de Lisboa tempratura de 9.5 ºC (já esteve nos 9,1c...), vento nulo e pressão em 1015 hpa. Céu nublado, com alguma nebulosidade a entrar de Norte. Já caiu uns pingos... E pelas previsões..... lá vem mais chuvinha....


----------



## C.R (7 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

Ola pessoal. Por hoje não há nada de especial a referir. Céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento moderado gelado... Um dia frio, típico de inverno!... Amanhã volta a precipitação e infelizmente para mim, e felizmente para as pessoas das zonas onde existe muita neve, as cotas de neve deverão ser elevadas, como sempre, sempre que vem um sistema frontal a temperatura tende a subir.  Estou certo pessoal? Assim por alto, qual será a cota de neve para o dia de amanhã?


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

A temperaura máxima foi de *13,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 8,2ºC
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,8ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

boas

céu com algumas nuvens, 9ºc, vento fraco

abraços


----------



## Peixoto (7 Fev 2009 às 21:53)

C.R disse:


> Ola pessoal. Por hoje não há nada de especial a referir. Céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento moderado gelado... Um dia frio, típico de inverno!... Amanha volta a precipitação e infelizmente para mim, e felizmente para as pessoas das zonas onde existe muita neve, as cotas de neve deverão ser elevadas, como sempre, sempre que vem um sistema frontal a temperatura tende do subir.  Estou certo pessoal? Assim por alto, qual será a cota de neve para o dia de amanha?



CR,

Aqui por Viseu o dia também foi dominado pelo frio e céu nublado. Quanto à neve há uma pequena esperança que na passagem de 2ª feira para 3ª feira possa nevar no Montemuro. A ver vamos...

Com estes 8 nevões que já tivemos ficámos mal habituados!!!

Bom resto de fim de semana


----------



## vinc7e (7 Fev 2009 às 21:53)

C.R disse:


> Ola pessoal. Por hoje não há nada de especial a referir. Céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento moderado gelado... Um dia frio, típico de inverno!... Amanha volta a precipitação e infelizmente para mim, e felizmente para as pessoas das zonas onde existe muita neve, as cotas de neve deverão ser elevadas, como sempre, sempre que vem um sistema frontal a temperatura tende do subir.  Estou certo pessoal? Assim por alto, qual será a cota de neve para o dia de amanha?



As cotas amanhã ainda devem andar relativamente baixas, segundo o IM 800m

provavelmente vai faltar é precipitação..... 



Por cá....sigo com 2.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Boa noite,

A precipitação de hoje acumulou 7,7mm.
Está mais fresquinho.


----------



## C.R (7 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

Peixoto disse:


> CR,
> 
> Aqui por Viseu o dia também foi dominado pelo frio e céu nublado. Quanto à neve há uma pequena esperança que na passagem de 2ª feira para 3ª feira possa nevar no Montemuro. A ver vamos...
> 
> ...



Obrigado Peixoto. Sim... Para lá sempre é mais provável de nevar do que aqui... Mas depois vê-se. Bom fim de semana também para ti. E para toda a gente... Lol.


----------



## C.R (7 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

vinc7e disse:


> As cotas amanha ainda devem andar relativamente baixas, segundo o IM 800m
> 
> provavelmente vai faltar é precipitação.....
> 
> ...



Sim, obrigado vince, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia apontam neve acima dos 800 metros mas que aumenta a cota durante o dia... Esperemos ainda encontrar uma supresa na tarde de amanhã, ou não, também não faz mal. Lol... Quanto a precipitação penso que ela seja possível a partir do meio da tarde de amanhã, pelo menos aqui no interior, e se a temperatura se mantiver a neve cairá em muitas regiões.  Neste momento deve esta a cair uma grande geada, 1ºC...  Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2009 às 22:24)

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

9,9º
79% HR
1019 mb
6,8 km/h


----------



## Fil (7 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui cai uns pingos muito finos de chuva e a nebulosidade vai em aumento, a temperatura é de 2,4ºC. A mínima foi de -1,0ºC e a máxima de 5,2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

Por aqui já se faz sentir o frio... afinal ainda deve descer bem .

T:* 3,8ºC*
HR: *73%*
P: *1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Céu muito nublado agora. Devido a isso, a temperatura subiu até aos 10,1º.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Olá

Por aquí na Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) sigo com 7.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 5,0º


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

Actualmente:
T:* 3,5ºC*
HR: *71%*
P: *1015,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Lince (7 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

Depois de mais um nevão.... qual deles o maior...
e para finalizar mais um evento neste casa o "filipa" eis algumas fotos:


















Esta é a paisagem que eu vejo do meu quarto quase todos os dias desde Novembro do ano passado. Sinceramente acho que por este ano já chega de neve. Que venha o sol e o calor, tudo se quer nesta vida...


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

Lince disse:


> Depois de mais um nevão.... qual deles o maior...
> e para finalizar mais um evento neste casa o "filipa" eis algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> ...



Exelentes fotos!
Se podesse trocar de vista do meu quarto trocaria por algo deste género!


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2009 às 01:03)

Céu pouco nublado, 8.6ºC, 1019hpa.
Até amanhã!


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Fev 2009 às 02:35)

Lince disse:


> Depois de mais um nevão.... qual deles o maior...



Acredito que farto estarás .
Mas para quem vos visita um dia e a seguir vai embora,  é o Deslumbramento.
Eu na sexta-feira , bem tentei aproximar-me de todo esse encanto.
Belas fotos. Bela Terra onde vives.


----------



## Stinger (8 Fev 2009 às 02:41)

Amanhã há posibilidade de nevar na regiao norte por exemplo em Vila Real durante a tarde?

cumps


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2009 às 02:57)

Stinger disse:


> Amanha á posibilidade de nevar na regiao norte por exemplo em vila real?? durante a tarde??
> 
> cumps





daria 10 por cento de possibildades


----------



## VerticalHorizon (8 Fev 2009 às 11:20)

Lince disse:


> Depois de mais um nevão.... qual deles o maior...
> e para finalizar mais um evento neste casa o "filipa" eis algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> ...



Lindo!!!!!!! Excelentes fotos!!!


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

Excelentes fotos, *Lince*! 

Este Outuno-Inverno, tem sido um fartote de neve


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

A _"Depressão Filipa"_ rendeu por aqui:


Dia 4: *6,0mm*
Dia 5: *17,0mm*
Dia 6: *8,8mm*
Dia 7: *0,0mm*

Total de Precipitação: *31,8mm*

Algum granizo, chuva e nada de trovões


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

Somatório da precipitação dos dias 4 a 7 de Fevereiro:

12,2 + 16,0 + 6,2 + 0,4 = *34,8 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2009 às 21:01)

Magníficas fotos *Lince*! Abrir a janela do quarto e vislumbrar tal cenário deve ser fascinante!


Resumo da Precipitação da _Filipa_:

*Dia 4* - 8,3mm
*Dia 5* - 7,4mm
*Dia 6 *- 6,3mm
*Dia 7* - 2,1mm

*TOTAL:* 24,1mm


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2009 às 18:19)

*49,1 mm* - o total de precipitação que me trouxe a "filipinha"; ainda pensei que me fosse trazer mais do isso mas ela não quis...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Fev 2009 às 10:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> *49,1 mm* - o total de precipitação que me trouxe a "filipinha"; ainda pensei que me fosse trazer mais do isso mas ela não quis...




A "Filipinha" até trouxe algumas surpresas que não contava... como os aguaceiros de AGUA-NEVE no PORTO ( ) em diferentes partes do dia 6 de Fevereiro de 2009 (sexta feira)!
Aguaceiros de agua-neve + neve + granizo em Paços de Ferreira... Bom, fica mais um registo de queda de neve neste Inverno!


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 15:48)

Esta magana por aqui foi muito fraquinha apenas rendeu isto:

Dia 4 - *11,6mm
Dia 5 - 1,0mm
Dia 6 - 1,0mm
Dia 7 - 0,0mm*

TOTAL:*13,6mm* 

Rajada máxima de *66,4km/h* dia 4


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

Aqui,

Dia 4 - 10,6mm
Dia 5 - 5,0mm
Dia 6 - 3,0mm
Dia 7 - 0,4mm

TOTAL:19,0mm


----------

